# Interesting Trees



## Grumpy

As Lumberjocks we all have an interest in trees. so how about a page designated to interesting trees & use of trees.
Here is one to start the ball rolling.


----------



## brianinpa

Here is one that serves a useful pooperous!










Never knew there were so many interesting trees in the world until I started looking.


----------



## DanYo

very nice topic. should be fun !


----------



## Grumpy

Disneylands Fascinating Tree (not real but looks the part)


----------



## DanYo

Hey Martin ! somehow got into a do-loop … sort of a double duplicate post.. Anyways hope this works !!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## kolwdwrkr

this could be weird:


----------



## DanYo

too cool !


----------



## Allison

I just got done adding water effect to these 2 trees and posted them on my website. How ironic. This ought to be a really nice thread. I love trees, and have tons of pictures of them. I will be adding a couple every now and again.



<a href="http://watereffect.net/">Water Effect












<a href="http://watereffect.net/">Water Effect


----------



## Grumpy

Now that is quite a post Allison.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

The Wollemi Pine
..............................
The Wollemi Pine is one of the world's oldest and rarest trees. It was discovered just 10 years ago by a bushwalker in a national park only 200km from Sydney, Australia's biggest city.
A majestic conifer with attractive, unusual dark green foliage and bubbly bark, the Wollemi Pine can grow up to 40 metres high in the wild with a trunk diameter of over one metre.
The Pines can survive temperatures from 23-133°F (-5 to 45°C) and are expected to withstand even cooler temperatures. They are also responding well to low light indoor environments.
http://www.wollemipine.com/aboutwp.php


----------



## matt1970

these are coooool


----------



## Daren




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

The Huon pine is Australia's oldest living tree and is one of the oldest living organisms on earth. 
Individuals have been known to reach an age of 3,000 years. Fossil records from a tree found
in a boggy area in the south west of Tasmania were dated at 3,462 years! (Carder A., 1995). Only
the bristle-cone pine of North America exceeds it in age.


----------



## DanYo

Pattern for my haunted forest tile carvings


----------



## Grumpy

Strangler fig. Bird does dropping containg fig seed 20-30 feet up in a tree branch. Seed germinates & throws roots to ground. Tree then grows around the host tree & strangles it. Giant fig tree results with base of tree 20-30 feet above ground & a curtain of tree roots.


----------



## FatherHooligan

Blast, all these interesting sounding trees and I cannot see them inside the firewall here. I guess just one more reason to read LJs when I get home!


----------



## odie




----------



## Grumpy

ODIE, ARE YOU SURE THAT'S NOT BIG FOOT'S LEG


----------



## Grumpy

QUEENSLAND BOTTLE TREE


----------



## odie




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

BAOBAB TREE
Massive tree, up to 20 meters tall and 12 meters in diameter is probably the best know African tree.
http://www.africantrees.com/details.asp?treeID=1


----------



## Grumpy

PAPERBARK THORN
One of the typical flat-topped or umbrella-shaped acacias found in South Africa. The tree can reach up to 9m in height with a spread of about 15m. The most distinctive feature of this tree is the "corky" yellowish-brown bark which flakes in papery pieces.
http://www.africantrees.com/details.asp?treeID=12


----------



## DanYo

American Black Walnut


----------



## calacalou

This one is really amazing!!!

http://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp147/clef1234/amazing_tree1.jpg


----------



## woodyone

Very cool.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Ebony


----------



## Grumpy

TEXAS EBONY


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Alerce Tree (Fitzroya cupressoides) native to the Andes mountains of southern Chile and adjoining Argentina, where it is an important member of the Valdivian temperate rain forests.
A very large evergreen tree, the largest tree species in South America, growing to 40-60 m tall and up to 5 m trunk diameter.
In 1993 a specimen from Chile was dated as 3622 years old. This gives it the third-greatest fully verified age recorded for any living tree, after the Great Basin Bristlecone Pine and the as yet unnamed 9,550 year old spruce tree discovered in Sweden in 2008.
Source Wikipedia, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fitzroya


----------



## scottb

saw this interesting tree in Bermuda. - St. Georges, if memory serves.


----------



## DanYo

cool little photo found on this site … link ... billions of searchable photos and art


----------



## Grumpy

BANYAN TREE OF HAWAII


----------



## DanYo

another walnut tree


----------



## rtb

http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm225/rbrearey/sonnenburg/016.jpg

have no idea what it is, but its intresting…(and possibly lazy)


----------



## rtb

try, try again


----------



## DanYo

very interesting …


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

*click for full size*


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## rikkor




----------



## DanYo

not sure what this one is … leaves look like oak


----------



## Grumpy

*Jarrah Tree*. Eucalyptus marginata is one of the most common species of Eucalyptus tree in southwest of Western Australia. The tree and the wood are usually referred to by the Aboriginal name Jarrah. Because of the similar appearance of worked jarrah timber to the Honduras mahogany tree, jarrah was once called Swan River mahogany after the river system that runs through Perth.
Source: Wikipedia - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eucalyptus_marginata

*Look at those burls*


*King Jarrah Manjimup Western Australia*


----------



## DanYo

no clue what this tree is … looks interesting though


----------



## Grumpy

Sassafras


----------



## DanYo




----------



## unknownwoodworker

*Hi guys, can I play too?*


----------



## Frank

-interesting trees from my backyard….






















































....and then after gazing upon the external….









....I decided to look inside….









....some great looking trees here Grumpy; ....and,

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## DanYo

beautiful photos Frank … you live in a nice place.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut

This Blue Oak tree fell over but it is still growing.



A woodpecker larder in a fallen Digger Pine


----------



## Grumpy

unknownwoodworker, any contributios are welcome.
Frank, those photos are awesome.
Dan, you are the man. I do notice though you like the windy pictures.
Chicko, was that Woody Woodpecker?.


----------



## Grumpy

Redwood


----------



## DanYo

not my backyard … still a cool tree… amazing really


----------



## Frank

-hello Dan;
Yes, a truly cool tree there. One could arrive//get at some good braces for timber framing//ship building…., from both ends of the tree. But then just thinking….hmmm, how about flipping it on it's side and one has a large (really large) barn door handle. Now how large is that barn door….?

....and then I looked and saw that fall, is in the air of this neck of the woods also.

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## sIKE

Thought that this was very cool!


----------



## Allison

I asked what kind of tree this was when I first joined L.J.'s (in the wrong place I might add LOL!!!)


----------



## Allison

These two are some of my favorites I have found in cyberspace


----------



## Grumpy

Top pics Allison.


----------



## HokieMojo

Just curious if anyone knows whether it is dangerous to walk around these parks. I'd imagine a falling branch could easily kill someone (and it wouldn't need to be a large branch that you could hear breaking off). They are beautiful though.


----------



## DanYo

I never walk under trees … I'm always afraid of falling branches >grin<


----------



## Jimthecarver

Dan thats to funny!
No thank you on the pumpkin pie…..lol


----------



## Grumpy

Dan, is that your best side?


> ?


????


----------



## Karson

Allison that looks like a Madonna Bra Tree


----------



## MsDebbieP

Frank.. love your photos. You have such an "eye" for truly seeing


----------



## MsDebbieP

"the grand ol' lady" maple tree (right side)... her days are done and she now needs to come down. It is a sad time.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## MsDebbieP

aw.. either it has its arm wrapped around it as they look lovingly at the scenery or it is a protective arm to make sure the other one doesn't fall over a cliff or down the hill. Cute pix


----------



## Grumpy

ASH


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

LOOKS LIKE DAN'S REAR END HAS WITHERED


----------



## Grumpy

AUSSIE EUCALYPT, APPLE BOX GUM TREE.


----------



## Grumpy

HMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## DanYo

looks like a photoshop


----------



## DanYo

Topsmead State Park, Connecticut


----------



## odie




----------



## Grumpy

Odie, do you have a money tree as well


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Bald Cypress


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Beech


----------



## Grumpy

Birch

White Birch

Paper Birch


----------



## Grumpy

Black Tupelo (Black Gum)


----------



## sandhill

Dan your photo is of a Live Oak it looks to be about 100 years old there is one in Safety Harbor, Fl that is over 300 years old that has branchs extended some 75 - 100 feet


----------



## Grumpy

Catalpa


----------



## Grumpy

*The Cedars*
I think Dan might like this one!


----------



## Grumpy

CHINA LANDSCAPE


----------



## DanYo

very nice postings GRUMP


----------



## Grumpy

*FINLAND*


----------



## Grumpy

Cherry
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/cherrytreeblossom.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ChicoWoodnut

*CHERRY!*


----------



## Grumpy

Nice trees in the background Chico.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut

They grow with extra vigor in the bone yard LOL


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

CHESTNUT (This one has a door for Debbies fairies. LOL)
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/chestnuttree.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy

COFFEE TREE
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/kentuckycoffee.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy

Great pics Dan.


----------



## Grumpy

*CYPRESS*
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://www.anbg.gov.au/anbg/callitris.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

*MADAGASCAR BAOBOB *
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wi...2/Baobob_tree.jpg/401px-Baobob_tree.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy

DOGWOOD
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/budding-dogwood.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

http://w209.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://w209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/landscape/4c4c374b.pbw


----------



## dustygirl

Christmas Tree.


----------



## Grumpy

Good one Dan, good one Dusty.


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy

*Douglas Fir*
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/douglasfircone.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## IDSkoT

Great posts, Grumpy.

That strangler fig is actually a big problem here in Miami. In a lot of places up North a bit, nearly all trees have been infected.


----------



## grovemadman

Great page Grumpy!!!!!! I see quite a few trees in my travels, many of them odd.


----------



## Grumpy

ELM
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a><img><a>







</a>
[IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wi...1990_(25).JPG/450px-PP-5-71990_(25).JPG[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

Ginkgo biloba (of Eastern China), "Geological evidence of the Ginkgo tree dates back 150 million years. This tree readily adapts to city conditions. The Ginkgo will eventually become a large tree, but is slow growing. Ginkgo is suited for bonsai." 
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/ginkgo-biloba-tree.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy

HACKBERRY
[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/hackberrytree.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

HAWTHORN
<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/hawthornbranches.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/shagbark_hickory.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy

Maple
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/sugarmaples.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

nice colors


----------



## Grumpy

MOUNTAIN ASH
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/47/Tasmania_logging_08_Mighty_tree.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

OAK
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/live-oak-trees.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

more oak trees

http://w209.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://w209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/landscape/e32b4f89.pbw


----------



## Grumpy

*OLIVE*
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/bigolivetree.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

click to enlarge

tree in florida


----------



## DanYo

tree in tennesse

click to enlarge


----------



## Grumpy

*PECAN*
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/pecan-tree.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/pinetreesunset.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/pinetreesnow.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/foxpinetrees.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/pinetree7.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

POPLAR
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/poplar-trees.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

Australian Red Gum (Eucalypt)
River Red Gum-700 years old
<a>







</a>
Reg Gum Table
<a>







</a>

Forest Red Gum
[IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wi.../250px-Eucalyptus_terticornis_trees.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy

*Sequoia*
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/giant_sequoia4.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy

*Sycamore*
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/sycamore-trunk.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

*guess what kind of trees these are ?*









































































​


----------



## schroeder

I LOVE my Job!


----------



## Grumpy

DAN, NATIVES OF COURSE. LOL


----------



## Grumpy

*WILLOW*
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/weeping-willow-tree.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy

*ZELKOVA*
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/zelkova_tree.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

ACACIA
<a>







</a>
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/61/Eat267.jpg
<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/61/Eat267.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## unknownwoodworker




----------



## Grumpy

European Ash
[IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/7/78/EuropeanAsh.jpg/800px-EuropeanAsh.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

*REDWOOD*
<a>







</a>
*A REAL HANGER ON*
[IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wi...nScenery.jpg/800px-WisconsinScenery.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

*OLDEST TREES-The verified oldest measured ages*
*BAOBAB 6,000 YEARS*

<a>







</a>
*Great Basin Bristlecone Pine-USA-4,844 Years*

<a>







</a>

*Alerce or Patagonian Cypress-3,622 Years (Chile)*

<a>







</a>

*Giant Sequoia, Sierra Redwood, or Wellingtonia(USA)-3,266 Years*
<a>







</a>

*Huon Pine(Australia)-2,500 Years*

*Rocky Mountains Bristlecone Pine (USA)-2,435 Years*
[IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ac/Pinus_aristata0.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy

GREAT SOURCE DAN.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

General Sherman Tree (Giant Sequoia)
[IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wi...Tree.jpg/399px-General_Sherman_Tree.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

The Gloucester Tree is a giant karri tree in the Gloucester National Park of Western Australia. At 61 metres (201 feet) in height, it is the world's tallest fire-lookout tree, and visitors can climb up to a platform in its upper branches for a spectacular view of the surrounding karri forest
[IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wi...gTheGloucesterTree_2005_SeanMcClean.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

somewhere a *tree-hugger* is crying,.. for that big old tree with all the steel spikes driven in its sides


----------



## Grumpy

Australian tree species are unique in their ability to recover from severe busfires like the current event in the State of Victoria. Some will never come back but others will rejuvenate & live to see the next big fire.
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
<a>







</a>
[IMG]http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-i...92349/A-bushfire-burns-in-the-K-001.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

Pehuén or Monkey-puzzle is the hardiest species in the conifer genus. It is native to central Chile and west central Argentina, and is an evergreen tree growing to 40 m tall and 2 m trunk diameter. Because of the species' great age it is sometimes described as a living fossil. Araucaria araucana is the national tree of Chile. Source Wikipedia.
<a>







</a>
A cedar in Lebanon
[IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/2/26/Cedararz.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy

Ponderosa cones
[IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wi...nes.jpg/533px-Pinus_ponderosa_cones.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

Bonsai
[IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wi...-Larix_laricina_bonsai_by_Nick_Lenz.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

Bonsai


----------



## Grumpy

Bonsai


----------



## mtnwild

WOW, Thanks Grumpy and Dan, and others, for the best blog ever. Moving and funny, very cool. If I could work the computer better I'd add a couple, but no need really, think you guys covered it pretty well. Great idea!


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy

Boojum Tree
[IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wi...450px-Cirio_columnaris,_boojum_tree.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

*The Devil's Tree *is a solitary oak, with some dead limbs, growing in an undeveloped field on Mountain Road in the Martinsville section of Bernards Township, New Jersey. It is just opposite Emerald Valley Lane, a recently-constructed subdivision.
Local legend, extensively documented in Weird NJ magazine and the book based on it, has it that the tree is cursed, or the property of the Devil. Allegedly, those who damage or show disrespect to the tree (usually by urinating on it, or making disparaging remarks about it within earshot) will soon thereafter come to some sort of harm, often in the form of a car accident or major breakdown as they leave. [1] Others report being chased after nighttime visits by black phantom vehicles that disappear before reaching a major road. [1] Simply touching the tree is said to cause unexplained effects, such as the hand turning black afterwards. [1]
In winter, the ground beneath the tree is supposedly free from snow, no matter how much has fallen or how recently. [1] A nearby boulder called "Heat Rock" is said to be warm to the touch regardless of the season or time of day, and is believed to be a portal to Hell. [1]
It's said that rebellious slaves were hanged from the tree in colonial times, or that the Ku Klux Klan used it for lynchings; local legend attributes these murderous acts to the tree itself. [2] The hangings are said to have used the branch that runs almost parallel to the ground. [2]
Despite the dire warnings of the legends, the tree has been damaged to the point that its lower trunk is protected by a covering of chain-link fence around it; there is graffiti above the top of the fencing. Furthermore, the site is now constantly patrolled and nearby homeowners consider the tree an extreme nuisance.[citation needed] The township's plans to develop the land might've required the tree's removal, but it was decided to protect the tree and keep it as-is. Since early 2007, there is a sign stating when it's open to the public.
[IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wi...l's_Tree.jpg/591px-The_Devil's_Tree.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Why are so many of the pics now just a box with a red "X" in it?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

TopamaxSurvivor
Possibly because the photo has been moved or deleted from it's original location & the link has been lost.


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy

Dan, that is one spooky looking tree


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wi...richtslinde.jpg/450px-Gerichtslinde.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wi...jpg/558px-Shaft_tomb_tree_tableau_2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

TREE OF LIFE
[IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b9/Yggdrasil.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

TREE OF KNOWLEDGE
(SOMEONE WARN HIM NOT TO EAT THAT APPLE)
[IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wi...owledge.jpg/418px-Tree_of_Knowledge.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

Three more …Tree of Life titled artworks



























​


----------



## DanYo

really cool clay tree Grumpy !


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

deformed trees



























​


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/golden-sunset.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/snowytreesun.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.tree-pictures.com/tree-sunrise3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## kolwdwrkr




----------



## Grumpy

Great burls kolwdwrkr.


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy

Dan is that a sculpture of you?. Great likeness. LOL


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## kolwdwrkr




----------



## DanYo

wonder what that tree looks like in a rain storm ?

that is a really big … tree

bet that appendage would make a bunch of really cool wood turnings. someone should climb up there and saw it off.


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy

Very interesting picture Keith.


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## DanYo

cyprus









​


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## kolwdwrkr




----------



## Grumpy

KEITH, THATS A VERY GRAVE TREE


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://i342.photobucket.com/albums/o404/jazzbeatradio/Copyofmeadowsunrise.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss114/Sinister_Sinra/Snapshot_004.png[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## kolwdwrkr




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

ONE FOR DAN


----------



## DanYo

El Árbol del Tule [wiki] ("The Tule Tree") is an especially large Montezuma cypress (Taxodium mucronatum) near the city of Oaxaca, Mexico. This tree has the largest trunk girth at 190 feet (58 m) and trunk diameter at 37 feet (11.3 m). The Tule tree is so thick that people say you don't hug this tree, it hugs you instead!

For a while, detractors argued that it was actually three trees masquerading as one - however, careful DNA analysis confirmed that it is indeed one magnificent tree.

In 1994, the tree (and Mexican pride) were in jeopardy: the leaves were sickly yellow and there were dead branches everywhere- the tree appeared to be dying. When tree "doctors" were called in, they diagnosed the problem as dying of thirst. The prescription? Give it water. Sure enough, the tree soon recovered after a careful watering program was followed. 









​


----------



## DanYo

As a hobby, bean farmer Axel Erlandson shaped trees - he pruned, bent, and grafted trees into fantastic shapes and called them "Circus Trees." For example, to make this "Basket Tree" arborsculpture, Erlandson planted six sycamore trees in a circle and then grafted them together to form the diamond patterns.

Erlandson was very secretive and refused to reveal his methods on how to grow the Circus Trees (he even carried out his graftings behind screens to protect against spies!) and carried the secrets to his grave.
The trees were later bought by millionaire Michael Bonfante, who transplanted them to his amusement park Bonfante Gardens in Gilroy in 1985.



























​


----------



## DanYo

​The Chêne-Chapelle (Chapel-Oak) of Allouville-Bellefosse is the most famous tree in France - actually, it's more than just a tree: it's a building and a religious monument all in one.

In 1669, l'Abbe du Detroit and du Cerceau decided to build a chapel in (at that time) a 500 years old or so oak (Quercus robur) tree made hollow by a lightning bolt. The priests built a small altar to the Virgin Mary. Later on, a second chapel and a staircase were added.

Now, parts of the tree are dead, the crown keeps becoming smaller and smaller every year, and parts of the tree's bark, which fell off due to old age, are covered by protective oak shingles. Poles and cables support the aging tree, which in fact, may not live much longer. As a symbol, however, it seems that the Chapel-Oak of Allouville-Bellefosse may live on forever.


----------



## DanYo

​The amazing baobab [wiki] (Adansonia) or monkey bread tree can grow up to nearly 100 feet (30 m) tall and 35 feet (11 m) wide. Their defining characteristic: their swollen trunk are actually water storage - the baobab tree can store as much as 31,700 gallon (120,000 l) of water to endure harsh drought conditions.

Baobab trees are native to Madagascar (it's the country's national tree!), mainland Africa, and Australia. A cluster of "the grandest of all" baobab trees (Adansonia grandidieri) can be found in the Baobab Avenue, near Morondava, in Madagascar


----------



## Grumpy

This one's a bit freakish


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy

http://i275.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid275.photobucket.com/albums/jj314/kz80toby/trees.flv&sr=1


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## DanYo

I googled i*nteresting trees* and this blog is number one ! awesome !!!








​
VOLKSWAGON FOR SALE
NOT DRIVEN RECENTLY


----------



## stefang

Amazing photos. The following is a Norwegian palm tree (very rare) in our garden. I'm not sure what the white stuff is. White BS maybe?

""


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy

I THINK IF THIS GUY USED AN AXE HE WOULD HAVE IT DOWN BY NOW.
http://i206.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid206.photobucket.com/albums/bb131/mathew24_bucket/treeremoval023.flv&sr=1


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Dan, is that for 'Chair-A-Tree'?


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

..
This tree is in a neighborhood in Chicago.
.
This is a real living tree that has been published before in magazines . 
.
This was home to a famous botanist who created it for his wife in the 40's she lived here till she was 94 and died a few years ago


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## moonwillow




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

good to see Dan has kept up the tree pics while I have been on holidays in the Queensland (Australian) outback.
Here's a sampling of the trees on the trip.


----------



## kolwdwrkr

great pics grumpy, Welcome Back!


----------



## DanYo

welcome back Tony

what kind of tree is the short fat one ? doesn't look like any OHIO trees !


----------



## Grumpy

Dan. it's a Queensland bottle tree. Very common in the north east of the country. Thanks for the greeting. We did 6408km (3,980 miles) in 23 days.


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Keith, it's good to be back but the weather is much colder. Was 30-33 in the tropics. Back to colder weather & heaters in Sydney.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

ONE FOR DAN


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## paulglen

Hi,
One of the most interesting trees I saw was in my in my sister-in-laws back yard in upstate NY with a price tag in 5 figures.
Have a good one.
Yours,
Paul


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf
Gnarly tree by =00AngelicDevil00 on deviantART


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

google …
interesting trees
yahoo …
interesting trees

this photo blog is number one in the universe !!
..
the BEST of the BEST


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## littlecope




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## RobH

Here are a couple from my personal collection.

This is a shot up into a huge tree at the National Zoo in Washington, D.C.









This is a shot of a tree out in front of our church. That street and the street next to it has the prettiest trees in the fall.


----------



## Grumpy

Great pics Rob


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

TREES, GREAT BARRIER REEF AUSTRALIA.


----------



## Grumpy

CAN YOU SEE A FACE IN THIS PICTURE


----------



## Grumpy

HOW MANY FACES IN THIS PICTURE?.


----------



## kolwdwrkr

I see ten grumpy


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

Baobab is the common name of a genus (Adansonia) containing eight species of trees, native to Madagascar, mainland Africa and Australia. Also known as the Bottle Tree, not only do they look like bottles, but the trees typically store around 300 liters of water! No wonder why they often live over 500 years! (Link)


----------



## DanYo

Dracaena Cinnabari is a Dragon Tree native to the Socotra archipelago. It is also referred to as the Dragon Blood Tree and Socotra Dragon Tree. It is one of the most striking of Socotra's plants, a strange-looking, umbrella-shaped tree. It was first formally described by Isaac Bayley Balfour in 1882. A miniature Icon of this tree is in Windows as Network-Icon. Its red sap was the dragon's blood of the ancients, sought after as a medicine and a dye. (Link 1 | Link 2)


----------



## Grumpy

Amazing Baobab's Dan.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## woodsmithshop

http://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww231/rjs923/DSC_0075.jpg?t


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

http://www.matamua-arts.com/gallery/Fgallery2-8big.jpg

this one is for sale on ebay


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

I'd grade that one with an A … I's got everything I like.


----------



## Grumpy

I agree. I will be cruising the Pacific next year. will be looking for that island.


----------



## DanYo

To me … it looks like a sandbar on the DeMoines River in central Iowa. Place from my childhood.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## kolwdwrkr




----------



## Grumpy

MAUREEN & I JUST RETURNED FROM A TRIP TO WESTERN AUSTRALIA. HAPPENED TO COME ACCROSS THA "VALLEY OF THE GIANTS". THESE ARE HUGE TINGLE TREES. A TREETOP WALK 20 TO 30 METRES ABOVE THE FOREST GIVES A BIRDS EYE VIEW.


.
*THEY SURVIVE EVEN IF BADLY DAMAGED BY FIRE*
.


.
.
*AND HERE IS "JABBA THE HUT" OF TREES*


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://ucscplant.ucsc.edu/ucscplant/Grounds/images/bw_oak_tree.gif[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Dan, is that you behind the tree?. LOL.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Abbott

BTW, great thread *Grumpy*. I have enjoyed this one and the *Barn* thread very much, thanks.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

GLAD YOU HAVE ENJOYED THEM ABBOTT


----------



## DanYo




----------



## littlecope

I've been walking by this old monster since I've been walking!
It stands at the end of my Parent's dead end street. The picture does it no justice but it's massive! That limb going off to the left is well over 2', as are the other three. At it's widest, the bole is over 6' in diameter.
Quietly, and without fanfare, I would guess it to be one of the oldest and largest Silver Maples in New Hampshire…easily older than the Republic!


----------



## Grumpy

GOOD ONE MIKE


----------



## Grumpy

CAN'T LEAVE AVATAR OUT CAN WE.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

LOOKS GOOD DAN


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

THIS BLOG HAS JUST HIT 30,000 VIEWS. JUST GOES TO SHOW WHY WE ARE LUMBERJOCKS. WE HAVE A GREAT INTEREST IN TREES.

[IMG]http://www.dailygalaxy.com/photos/uncategorized/407604174_7888d09d44.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## a1Jim

*WOOOOOOW*


----------



## BarbS

and Wow from me, too. Thanks for all the great photos.


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://photography.nationalgeo...mages/POD/b/bois-mang-tree-90469-sw.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://gallery.photo.net/photo/128895-lg.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.gallerytokyo.com/Im...Tree-Photo-Abstract-Japanese-Art-17.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

these photos are the best of the best collected by the best of the best


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.newmediamusings.com/blog/images/tree.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Woodcanuck

Stumbled across this one on a hike….literally!


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://philip.greenspun.com/photo/pcd0278/joshua-tree-40.3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

BEECH
[IMG]http://www.tonyhowell.co.uk/beech,vertical.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo

palm


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.freefoto.com/images/15/78/15_78_19---Storm-Clouds_web.jpg?&k=Storm+Clouds[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy

[IMG]http://www.tonyhowell.co.uk/acers,night.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

A HYBRID STRAWBERRY (COURTEST AUSTRALIAN WOOD REVIEW ISSUE 67)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## steiner

My backyard water oak…


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

old pear tree


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

nearly 40,000 view


----------



## DanYo




----------



## MsDebbieP

this is a photo I took of a pine tree in the making.


----------



## Doom

What does this really have to do with the intent of this forum.? I joined this site a few years back. Heck couldn't remember my name its been so long. So I made a new one. But seriously. This has nothing to do with this forum.

*Different wood requires different woodworking strategies* - from cutting to finishing. Share your tips and challenges here in the Wood & Lumber Forum.

I expect to come here to learn how to finish prep certain woods.

Where does this fit this info.

I see the coffe lounge is closed. From my quick look around today this is suppose to cease.

This does not teach me how to do anything.

Odd

If I continue to see this it will be another short visit again.


----------



## MsDebbieP

from my perspective it is an appreciation of wood and trees.
that is perhaps the first lesson I learned here at LJ-seeing beyond the wood to see the wood.. if that makes sense.


----------



## brianinpa

Debbie I think there are a lot of people that have that same perspective.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## donbee

I am currently
making a collection of images, all taken by me, of trees and parts of trees.
I favor this one highly.

Don "Digital" Butler


----------



## whitedog




----------



## MsDebbieP

Don - that is wonderful !


----------



## reeftime

This is a very cool thread. Ive seen reference to the trees posted in the 6th comment by kolwdwkr in a TED talk on "growing our houses" pretty cool, I wouldn't mind trying to grow a tree archway at my house. If only I had a Long sidewalk somewhere….


----------



## Grumpy

SNOW GUM, AUSTRALIAN ALPS ( Courtesy NPWS)


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

PICS FROM RECENT TOUR OF THE AUSTRALIAN ALPS


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Christmas tree - Martin Pl Sydney

*Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all my friends at Lumberjocks.*


----------



## wbgarden

Hi all, witch´s broom on the top maybe more than one hundred and fifty years old spruce …








































Some new ornamental conifers derived from witch´s broom...


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Good one Ohio.


----------



## RickLoDico

Another boabab and the rare New England foggy trees.


----------



## Pawky

That boabab tree is so impressive! Having the person stand next to it really helps you appreciate just how large that tree really is


----------



## LucasPeters

Wow. Just went through that entire thread.
How about Rainbow Eucalyptus:


----------



## Pawky

wow, that eucalyptus looks fake. It makes me think of a graphics card that is on the brink of dieing and just miking everything up color wise…


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

I think the eyes have it Ohio. LOL


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Hmmmm, You never know who is hiding in the forest Dan.

Oldest living tree found in Sweden, has a root system 9550 years old.
Here's a loik
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2008/04/080414-oldest-tree.html


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Rob200




----------



## Grumpy

Here's a link to Australia's Big Trees.

http://www.nationalregisterofbigtrees.com.au/tree_register_gallery.php


----------



## Grumpy

Wisteria Lady


----------



## DanYo

nice color


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## OregonBurls




----------



## 303Woodwork

Wow… that first tree can not be real, surely?!
Great post idea

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Biscuit joiner


----------



## NANeanderthal

That first pic some 1360 days ago is a restaurant in Okinawa. That place was great but had a hell of a time finding it. My wife ended up having to draw a house in a tree to explain to the hancho where we were going. Forgot all about that place.


----------



## DanYo

45,654 views … 9/18/2011
..


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

45,703 views 20/11/2011 and growing. Thanks Jocks.


----------



## EPJartisan




----------



## Grumpy

One for Dan


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## CampD

Dan
Now that looks like such a cool spot to just sit under and watch the clouds roll by


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## donbee

That owl has the same color and texture of the tree!
It almost looks like it grew there.

D


----------



## Grumpy

Yes Don. Amazing camouflage.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## longgone




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## HenryH

Here is a couple of Bristle Cone Pines I took in White Mts of California. They grow at an Altitude of 10,000 feet and are considered the oldest living things on Earth. One is reportedly 4,750 years old. (though they won't tell you which one.


----------



## HenryH

More bristlecone pines


----------



## Grumpy

Great pics Henry


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## HenryH

How about Sequoias in Sierra Nevada Mts California.



Check out the deer


----------



## Grumpy

Californian Redwoods grow well in New Zealand. This one is reported to be only 60 years old.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

sri-lanka


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## donbee

This thread is beginning to look like a Dan vs Grumpy competition!

Nice trees!

Has the competition taken a tropical turn?

db


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Looks like you are right Don. Dan now holds it in the 'palm' of his hand.LOL


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## donbee

So much lightning!

I may have a "stroke"!

<grin>

DB


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Truefire

Wow! Unbelievable, that's about all i can say at present. Thanks for such an intriquing thread guys.

Chris


----------



## Grumpy

Very *flash* Dan.LOL


----------



## Grumpy

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## DanYo

Hey Grumpman ! Still keeping yourself entertained?


----------



## DanYo

this one is a change of pace


----------



## Grumpy

No problems Sparky


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

*Here is Sydney Australia's Christmas tree
Lets see your city's tree lumberjocks*


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## sandhill




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## donbee

May I say, with all respect - 
some of these photos seem a little hard to believe?



Don


----------



## Grumpy

That's Mother nature for you!


----------



## DanYo

Just keeping myself entertained.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

mahogany tree


----------



## DanYo

elm tree


----------



## DanYo

ohio forest


----------



## DanYo

...
bare tree


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

I don't know if anyone notice but we have reached over 50,000 hits on this blog!.


----------



## DanYo

50,097 01 02 2012 9:44 ET


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

those are nice ones GrumpBUDsky !
This one is my favorite for awhile ….


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

that one would make an awesome forest carving … lighting is perfect


----------



## Grumpy

How about this one?


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Bottle Tree


----------



## Grumpy

A real bottle tree


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

BOTTLE BRUSH


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

...
If it were true, that this guy was taking a photo of a tree …. then what?


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## roman




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## moonwillow

Driftwood found at Hammonassett State Park, CT


----------



## moonwillow

and this is another view of the same piece of driftwood at hammonasssett!


----------



## Grumpy

Dan's gone crazy. LOL


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## ward63

Buncha interesting trees!
Thanks all for posting


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DocSavage45

I am overwhelmed! How long have you guys, Dan and Grumpy been collecting and or taking tree photos? I love the bark texture and when I am in the mountains and my sinuses are clear the smell of each tree. Been looking at the winter contrasts when the snow fibally hits the now drab lanscapes.

Ever thought of a coffee table book? Maybe a collaboration?


----------



## DanYo

Hey Doc
Grumpman and I have been posting to this blog for quite awhile. 
Just two old woodbud's on opposite sides of the planet keeping ourselves entertained.
Join in anytime…


----------



## Grumpy

Ditto Dan's comment Doc. You are most welcome to add photos.


----------



## DocSavage45

Thanks Guys,

Just got a new computer and I am transfering info and pics, will take you up on the offer in awhilr.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DocSavage45

Checked the picture and video formats….Appears I am not able to post a pic from Google Picasa. I'll keep watching you masters at work LOL


----------



## DocSavage45

After looking some more it appears I might? but it will be a while for my learning curve and time to do it. 
As I said I can watch easier that post right now.


----------



## CampD

Love the "American Aviation" pic


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Dan, that must be one intelligent tree. LOL


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

bump ... this one is too cool


----------



## Grumpy

I went through a forest like that one in Western Australia. They were giant 'Tingle' trees


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

giant tree crab hanging on a tree near a road somewhere


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Photos courtesy of LJ AndysDen.
Dan did the first one of the 'BC Loggers'. Here are the rest. These guys knew what hard work was.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## oakview

The ancient of trees, bristlecone pine. This one's in California near the town of Big Pine.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

...
ever heard of a giant wood slab fence?


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Cornductor

On on Hike last year in Knights Ferry, Ca. I took these


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## donbee

*IS THIS THE BIGGEST THREAD EVER FOR LUMBERJOCKS?*


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY 2012


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## unisaw2

Illinois Red Oak


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

That's an interesting look you have acquired Dan


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

Thanks for asking Grumpman.
Todays icon is a hydrostone skull cast from a little mahogany piece
I made several years ago in Memphis …. still have the wooden one.
Over time I've made dozens of the hydrostone skulls from the little rubber mold. 
Skull fits into the palm of your hand.
Nice shelf sitter. I glue white oak thins to the back and they hang on the wall.
When making my hydrostone tiles projects, the skull mold gets all the overage. 
That's why the skulls vary in shape and size.
I hang them, sell them, trade for them and give them away to special customers, family and BUDS.


----------



## DanYo

Billions of trees and millions of tree photos out there. 
But there is only one …. Lumberjock , Interesting trees Blog. 
This is a gift to humanity. 
I predict that … some day … someone will write a Wikipedia article about this thread and beyond that it will become internet legend. 
The collection of trees in this thread is extra ordinary.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

You are right Danny Boy. 55,000 views and rising & still not sick of posting these great pics.
But I couldn't resist this treeless one in Utah, the 'Coyote Buttes'


----------



## Grumpy

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

see what happens when you cut down too many trees!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## ksSlim

Fascinating pictures! Out here on the prairie you can walk for a looong ways to get a picture of a wonderful tree. We have a few arboretums but they are mostly planted cultivars of other trees. A few old cottonwoods exist on the prairie ripairian areas, mostly in excess of a hundred years old. Keep up posting beautiful pictures so others may enjoy them!


----------



## GrandpaLen

ALWAYS check for foreign objects in rough sawn lumber. - Len. ;-)


----------



## GrandpaLen

Not certain if this is a male or female tree ?? - Len.


----------



## helluvawreck

Thanks for posting this. Nature never ceases to amaze me.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## rodman40

Great bunch of trees and I mean great!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## rodman40

Pics of mother-in-law's tree.


----------



## RussellAP

Coastal trees along California Freeway 1


----------



## RussellAP

Sequoya Tree eating my wife.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

The Mirror Effect


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

That looks like a petrified whale. LOL


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

Hey Grumpman … hows life in your world?


----------



## Grumpy

Good thanks Buddy


----------



## DanYo

57565 views … 4/28/2012 …
.








.









.
http://electrictreehouse.com/stickwork-natural-art/
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

60,567 views 6 27 12


----------



## oldnovice

I remember seeing some trees (don't remember where) that drop branches from bigger branches to the ground and they root there making it almost like a wall of vertical branches.

Has anyone else seen these trees? If so, where?

I looked around the web and all I found was the following.

Creepy trees


----------



## Grumpy

Oldnovice (that's a great nickname)
You might have seen the Banyan tree, I think it's a relative of the fig.
You will find them in the tropics. Honolulu & Lahaina on Maui have them
Here's a link
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banyan


----------



## Grumpy

Dan
You beat me to it. I was watching for the 60,000th to turn over. Great result hey.


----------



## Grumpy

Banyan tree


----------



## DanYo

I've enjoyed this photo blog. Truly amazing planet.
..
http://www.messagetoeagle.com/livingstones.php
..


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

*oldest tree in the world*
,


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## oldnovice

*God, aren't these things beautiful?*

But I guess he knows that!


----------



## Grumpy

fig trees at Port Douglas Australia on a recent trip


----------



## MRBILL

Found this male tree in the California Redwoods.


----------



## Grumpy

Brrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## scharx

Look at this one )
http://xemanhdep.com/gallery/weird_trees/weird_trees24.jpg


----------



## scharx

"she's" doing ballet )


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

This is what you might call 'Holding on with a tight grip'


----------



## oldnovice

*Grumpy, these pictures are outstanding, I love this thread!*


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Oldnovice, I get a great deal of pleasure finding them. I think Dan does as well.
62,109 views, but who is counting. LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Are you going to go back and put in captions with the locations and species?


----------



## Grumpy

Great idea TopamaxSurvivor. Can I recruit you to help out?.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

yeah. I'll open the posts, you try to remember what they are and type it in ;-)

Congrats on this thread. Lots of good interesting pics.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## GenerationWW

this is an enjoyable forum topic, cool idea! My favorite one is the bathroom.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

bark










..


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Here's some pics from a recent trip to the Aussie 'Outback"


----------



## Grumpy

River gums like the water


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Mungo National Park


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## JAGWAH

edited


----------



## AKSteve

Anchorage winter 2011, out my friends back window.










my Back yard November 2011


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Post_Oakie

This Osage orange (hedge) took the full force of the 2011 Joplin, MO F5 tornado. One tough tree!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## IsaacH

Im about to start turning some sassafras today when I get home from work….first time using it. My shop is going to smell GOOOODDDDD!!!!!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Hmmmmm!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## WoodWorkWarrior

Avenue of the Oaks










Congaree NP


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## oldnovice

*Hope this forum never ends! Just to beautiful!*


----------



## DanYo

65,039 views Tuesday 9 25 2012 8:22pm


----------



## DanYo

=========================================================================


----------



## Grumpy

Yes Dan 65,000 and still at it.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Fishinbo

Interesting photos. Nature's sweet gift to mankind.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

teak saw logs


----------



## DanYo

poplar saw log


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Gshepherd




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Caterpillar moving a 100+ year old 518,000 pound Oak TREE ! ! !

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=BFTj0hM3DHM


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

67458 views 11 3 12


----------



## Grumpy

And climbing. That's a tree related pun. LOL.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## ksSlim

I've Been lurking for a while. U guys/folks do great work!!
Really appreciate the artistry required to compose the photos.
I'm very interested as to where you find the subject matter.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

Just keeping myself entertained !


----------



## Grumpy

KsSLim, theres plenty on the www. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## ksSlim

Thanks! I'll quit trying to capture the quality of photos displayed.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Not exactly a tree but couldn't resist.


----------



## Grumpy

Hey Dan, 68,374 views but who's counting. LOL


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## oldnovice

*Keep it up! This is very interesting and not the least controversial! *


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Straightbowed

I love this forum


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

It won't be long now. One Month to go.


----------



## Hautions

Who knows anything about Burls? This is walnut. I know nothing but I think this is unusual, comments?



















It is my tree, I hate the walnuts it drops on the lawn.


----------



## longgone




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## oldnovice

*More interesting with every post!*

Can the administrators pull all of these images together into a "book"?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Magnum

*(Edit)*
======================================================









++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

70,000 Countdown.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## waho6o9




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Now this young lady is a definite tree hugger and one who many of us will admire for her tanacity.
She has now been sitting up this tree in an 'old growth forest' in Tasmania (Australia) for 12 months.
Here is a youtube interview taken several months ago.

Here name is Miranda Gibson, one tough little lady.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## waho6o9

Redwoods


----------



## Grumpy

Well done Waho609


----------



## runswithscissors

Back in '06 my wife and I saw a Wollemi pine in a park in Queensland. Didn't know what it was, but I was struck by the bubbly bark. Found out about them when we got back to the states. We'd have been even more awed if we'd known what a rarity it is. But if you ever go to that part of Australia, you wont want to miss (actually, you'd have to be blind not to see) the strangler figs, some of which grow to enormous size, having their own ecosystem up in the canopy. I'll post photos if I can find them.


----------



## waho6o9

Thank you Grumpy!


----------



## Grumpy

*Runswithscissors*, they first found the Wollemi pine in dense bushland in a deep valley North West of Sydney. The location was kept a close secret because it was a new species that could be traced back thousands of years. The trees were not that old but the species was thought to go back that far. Now they have helicopter flights to the site.
These days they are plentiful after years of cultivating them in a Government nursery. You can now buy them for your garden. LOL
Thats if you want a 100 foot monster (or bigger) in your front yard.


----------



## Grumpy

Getting close to 70,000 views Danny Boy.


----------



## oldnovice

*I never miss a new post in this thread!*


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DKV

Fresh squeezed orange juice every December


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Celebration time 70,000 hits. Woohoo.
It just goes to show how Lumberjocks enjoy their trees.
Thanks everybody.


----------



## DanYo

70001 woot ! woot !

12 18 2012


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## harrymontana

Bolivian Toborochi tree, only in Bolivia I believe


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Courtesy of my Canadian Buddy


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Merry Christmas from 'Down Under' to all my LJ Budies and their families.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Dan found a forest full of yeti's. LOL


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## ksSlim

from a *********************************** friend


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

ethuselah, the world's oldest tree at 4,765 years old


----------



## CampD




----------



## CampD

Vermont Foliage


----------



## CampD




----------



## CampD




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That bicycle is getting quite a work out on this thread ;-)


----------



## Grumpy

'Wood' you like a bike like that?.LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Where "cood" I ride it? ;-))


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

U cood wide it in der woods


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DKV

Graveyard…


----------



## DKV

Does this tree know it's being killed?


----------



## CampD




----------



## CampD

Night before Hurricane Sandy


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## CampD




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Bearpie




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DKV




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## donbee

Considering the number of posts on this thread and the number of views, I wonder if we may soon have a picture of every tree in the world?

Maybe it only seems like it! ;-)

DDWWB


----------



## Grumpy

Lets hope there is an unlimited supply Don. It would be a sad day when we run out.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## oldnovice




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## runswithscissors

True or false? There are more trees in the world than there are leaves on any individual tree.


----------



## donbee

*TRUE*


----------



## stan3443

great burl. would make great turnings


----------



## DanYo




----------



## ksSlim

I need to go where ever you folks are taking your pictures!!
Flat lands of the US have VERY few of what your showing.
Great job!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## psh

My daughter, the tree…


----------



## Grumpy

Good one Psh


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## oldnovice

*When life gives you lemons …............ !*


----------



## Grumpy

And Apples

And Oranges


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DKV




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

welcome to the tree blog DKV !


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Yes, welcome DKV.


----------



## DanYo

This one must have been taken in LALA land


----------



## DanYo

Happy Valentines Day 2 13 2013 72560 views


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DKV




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## usigaraj

The Alerce is a common name for Fitzroya cupressoides, a towering tree species native to the Andes mountains. There's almost no telling how old these trees can get, since most of the larger specimens were heavily logged in the 19th and 20th centuries. Many botanists believe they are the second-longest living trees on Earth aside from the bristlecone pine of North America. To date, the oldest known living specimen is 3,640 years old.
http://www.alexiana.ro/


----------



## Grumpy

Fitzroya_cupressoides


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

OldNovice found these pictures of 'Rainbow Eucalyptus' trees. I am posting them for him.
Thanks Hans, they are great shots.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## oldnovice

Thanks Grumpy! They look beautiful.


----------



## murch

Outstanding, atmospheric, amazing, beautiful pictures. Thanks for the effort of sharing.


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Jocks.
Anyone is welcome to post their tree pictures.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

A bit hard to top them mate


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## donbee

Mmmmmm

I see a red theme going on here!

Don


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## runswithscissors

The "Cathedral Fig" northern Queensland, Australia


----------



## gfadvm

Post #1470 is a grass species not a tree species. Bet ya thought I wasn't payin attention!


----------



## oldnovice

*gfadvm* you never miss a beat and I sure don't want to cut that grass with my lawn mower!
It looks like a bamboo of sorts!


----------



## dj1096

Love this post!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## oldnovice

*That is some TALL tree!*

Must be one of the old growth redwood trees!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## stan3443

you got to realy look for the last 2


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## dj1096

That is an awesome shot Dan'um


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

I am impressed with the upkeep while I have been sailing the high seas. Well done Jocks. Will post some soon.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## donbee

I thought this thread was all about TREES!?

Hmm?

Are you trying to fool your fellow LJs???

;-)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## donbee

Awww, Grumpy!
Yer doin' it agin'!

Now, is that a tree?

Is it even wood?

I don't think so.

Don't try to pull the wool over the eyes of a REALLY GRUMPY old man!

fotfl!!!!!

ddwwb


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Don, I will leave it to your imagination 
Just like this one. Is this Lake Louise or some other scene???.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Don, Just for you


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## SFLTim

How 'bout putting them in the ground? These are recent shots from a massive high-end residential landscape install I managed…..

500 ton crane lifting 35,000 lb Live Oak from barge.









Crane lifting 30,000 lb Reclinata Date Palm from barge.









30' h x 35' w Reclinata Date Palm, 25+ trunks.


----------



## Grumpy

Kalapana, Hawaii. Lava flow with dead trees.









Here is a link if you want to see more pictures of the lava flow
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2198591/Daredevil-photographers-brave-boiling-waters-capture-drama-searing-hot-lava-crashing-seas-Hawaii.html


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mt St Helen's trees, all flat ;-((


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I always wondered what cubed root looked like ;-))


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## oldnovice

*This thread is just beautiful!* Just as mother nature intended the species to be!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

We passed 75,000 views and I didn't even notice.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## runswithscissors

Interesting how the moon in Dan'um's photo is transparent so you can see the milky way right through it.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## roman

the effigy of the forest through its trees


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## bandit571

Tree in my back yard. Called a Tulipwood tree.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## roman




----------



## roman




----------



## roman




----------



## roman




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Dan.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## madts

Neighbors tree.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## waho6o9

That's cool Dan'um


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## dj1096




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Henry6

It's really very amazing and hard to believe.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## oldnovice

That tree in #1647 is a tree and a half. That trunk must be 30 feet or better in diameter!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

a collection from last Month's trip to the West.


----------



## Grumpy

Can you spot the Kola Bear?


----------



## DanYo

beautiful country … hope you had fun on your trip and all is well. nice tree photos too.


----------



## Grumpy

No one has spotted the koala yet


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Oh yeah, lower right ;-))


----------



## robscastle

I had better not post any of the trees I found,.... already got into trouble once !


----------



## Grumpy

You got it TopamaxSurvivor

















I have never seen so many in one place before. They nearly stripped all the gum leaves off surrounding trees.
Came across them on the coast in SW Victoria near Cape Otway Lighthouse


----------



## Bampei

I have actually eaten in the restaurant that the OP's picture shows! 
It is located in Naha, Okinawa. Good restaurant and great beer!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice to be a winner, but what is the prize? ;-))


----------



## DanYo

and the winner is ….


----------



## redSLED




----------



## redSLED




----------



## Grumpy

TopamaxSurvivor, The prize is seeing my bear.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## JJohnston




----------



## DanYo

cool tractor … some one should spray it where-it-sets with industrial John Deere Green paint and it will last an extra 50 years


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Taken on recent holiday


----------



## DanYo




----------



## GaryC

.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

There's that Koala again!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## GaryC




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## GaryC




----------



## GaryC




----------



## GaryC




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

He wouldn't want to make a silly move!.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

that's a pretty old path and doesn't look man made.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Both above pics very curvaceous Danny Boy
-
-


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## GaryC

That one's cool Looks cool….cold in fact


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

*777675 views 9 7 13*


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## GaryC




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Loco

A ceiba.. Sucky wood. Used to make matches and tooth picks.
This one is 350 years old. The toucans like it because it sticks up above all of the other trees in the rainforest.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Dan, is that you


> ?


??.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## dj1096

I do not know which is more impressive Grumpy, the breadth of the tree or the total length of the two cross cut saws forged together


----------



## DanYo




----------



## madts

Trees clinging to life on boulders.


----------



## Grumpy

Rainbow Eucalupts.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

yall have some beautiful shot of trees ,thanks its really awesome


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bayou Desiard in Monroe Louisiana.


----------



## Grumpy

Look what happens when we cut down too many trees!
.


----------



## Grumpy

Nice one Eddie!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## gfadvm

Grumpy, I think you really have a thing for those "rainbow eucalyptus" trees.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

79000 views 10 18 2013


----------



## Wolfdaddy




----------



## Wolfdaddy




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Cheniere Creek in West Monroe, La.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Halloween,,,,, cypress knees, , taken with my smartphone!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## madts

Big old Knot/Burl


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Thanks to Karson for this one
.
There's gold in them there trees;
See link below.









http://www.nbcnews.com/science/rooting-out-riches-theres-gold-them-thar-eucalyptus-trees-8C11443554
.
Hey *gfadvm*, I wonder if there's gold in those rainbow eucalypts?. LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

and i use to tell my kids ''do you think money grows on trees '' maybe they knew it all along


----------



## gfadvm

Could be Grumpy but sounds like its too small to mine! So don't be cutting those beautiful trees down and smelting them!


----------



## oldnovice

I want a *ticket oak* so I can pull off the tickets and sell them … then money would really grow on trees!


----------



## Grumpy

I'm waiting for my goose to lay a golden egg. (if I had one. LOL)
There's a legend in the Aussie outback about an enormously rich reef of gold called 'Lasseter's Reef'. Could be under one of those trees.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## DanYo




----------



## jaynolet




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

jay thats too cool


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## madts

Grumpy: you have something wrong with your camera.


----------



## Grumpy

No Madts, I just had a rough night. Arthur & Ritus visited!
.


----------



## madts

Glad to know that all is well.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

80,0049 views 11 25 2013


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## WhoMe




----------



## Grumpy

I see you have been looking after the shop while I was away Danny Boy. 80,000 and rising.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## upchuck

Dan'um Style,
Where are those trees growing?
chuck


----------



## DanYo




----------



## oldnovice

*"A tree grows in Brooklyn"?*


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Druid

Not sure where I came across this one . . .


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Grumpy, Those are tumble weeds ;-)


----------



## Grumpy

Whoops, you noticed. I thought I would get away with that one TopamaxSurvivor.
.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## madts

And those things are call giraffes!! Grumpy you are losing it.


----------



## Grumpy

madts, I think you are missing something. Maybe you can't see the forest for the trees!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Let too many slide already; like #1872 and the "Was a tree" in 1873 ;-)


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## madts

How many board feet in those guys Dan'um?


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi

Nope, not a redwood. This is the great American Chestnut. Once perhaps the most magnificent hardwood tree in North America, now it is all but gone as a result of the imported chestnut blight. Research efforts are underway to bring it back through genetic crossbreeding. You can read more about that here.










photographer unknown


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

This is a carved entrance support post to a resort in Port Denaru Fiji on a recent trip.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## dj1096




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## oldnovice

Grumpy do those trees have a goiter?


----------



## Grumpy

Either a goiter or full of water Oldnovice. 
They look like the bottle trees in the tropical North of Australia.


----------



## runswithscissors

We saw similar trees in a park in Brisbane. Can't help wondering what kind of usable wood (if any) you'd find by cutting into one.


----------



## oldnovice

I would like to see the growth rings as they go up the tree and the grain as it spreads.

Based on the appearance, that is what should be happening inside this tree!


----------



## Grumpy

Iv'e seen them in Brisbane as well. There is a park full of them near the City centre.
Seem to be part of the Baobab species found in Australia, Madagascar, Africa and the Arabian Peninsular.
Here is a link
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adansonia_gregorii


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Druid

This one is from the Archangel Ancient Tree Archive video at . . .


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## gfadvm

Those aren't trees. They're grass!

And you didn't think I was paying attention!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yeah, this isn't a prairie thread!


----------



## Grumpy

Well picked gfadvm, but you must admit it's a good photo of bamboo


----------



## Grumpy

These aren't trees either but they used to be!


----------



## gfadvm

I can't believe that those 2 horses can move that load. I'm curious how they loaded them that high?


----------



## Grumpy

I think you are right unless it's balsa wood!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## oldnovice

*gfadvm*, they didn't load it that high, they loaded while it was laying on its side and then tipped it up!


----------



## gfadvm

That too would be an interesting picture!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Danny boy. I hope to see some of those redwoods in a couple of months. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

82000 views 2 22 14
.
..
.
.
.
..


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

.
.
.









.
.
.
.









..
.
.
.









.
.
.









.
.
.









,,,


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Two days ago outside 'Manly 16ft Skiff Sailing Club'. A great location on Sydney Harbour.
http://www.manlyskiff.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=73&Itemid=77&phpMyAdmin=687c543d580495e7458ad2531f8efb74
.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

From the 'Australian Wood Review' magazine
http://www.woodreview.com.au/news/what-does-a-1200-year-old-tree-look-like
.


----------



## oldnovice

Interesting article about a albino chimera coast redwood chimera coast redwood in the news in California.










*It has two type of DNA in one tree!*


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## dj1096

Love these last few you posted Dan'um


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## littlecope

Congratulations on 2,000 Great Posts Guys!!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## OldWrangler

I'd really like to know what kind of tree this is. Thanks


----------



## OldWrangler

WTF !!!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## OldWrangler

The whole forest like this. It is man-made.


----------



## OldWrangler

Ya just hafta say WTF.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## dj1096

OldWrangler, the picture you posted three post ago is obviously rubber trees. LOL


----------



## Grumpy

Either that or it's very 'tyred'


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## oldnovice

*#2013* has some massive trees on the move. I wonder how they got loaded on the train cars?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Yonak

Geez .. reminds me of college.


----------



## Grumpy

I'm hypnotised.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

A big gum tree (eucalypt) on a recent holiday


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Near Oberon NSW


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## oldnovice

#2041 looks like the exit from the Fire Swamp!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## gfadvm

Grumpy, Yer postin pics of grass again!


----------



## Grumpy

Now Gfadvm, you need to be able to determine the wood from the trees.
You can always post your own pictures of grass.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## gfadvm

Is that in your back yard? ie Do you live in Colorado?


----------



## Yonak

Winter sunset :


----------



## Grumpy

Never touch the stuff Gfadvm. will be visiting Denver next month I hear it's legal there. 
Are they rolling down the streets? or is it life as usual?.
.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## TedW




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Ocelot

One of the white oaks in my front yard after the April 2011 tornado.

It's still there, now overgrown with chinese privet - waiting to be sawed.


----------



## Ocelot

Looking up my driveway toward the house Christmas day 2010.


----------



## Ocelot

Largest red oak in my front yard Christmas Day 2010.


----------



## Ocelot

Oaks to the left of my driveway (looking toward the house) Christmas Day 2010. 
Third large tree from the left is the one that I showed previously that was taken out by the tornado.


----------



## Ocelot

Last home tree of the day from me.
Oaks over my house Christmas Day 2010.
(Well, there's a magnolia and a couple of overgrown hollys in there too.)


----------



## oldnovice

*Nice Christmas scene!*
I didn't realize, kind of silly actually, that northern Alabama got that much snow!

I really like snow around Christmas but here the only snow we see is on Mount Hamilton (home of the Lick Observatory) which is over 4500 feet but very visible from my house.


----------



## gfadvm

Ocelot, That white oak could have some great spalting after being down that long. Wish you were closer as I would be happy to saw it for you.


----------



## Ocelot

oldnovice,
Actually, we very rarely have snow. Snow on Christmas day was a complete surprise! I think it was only 2nd or 3rd white Christmas of my life. Actually, it was very brite, but camera was not set in snow mode, so stopped down automaticly to make all photos dark, unfortunately.

gfadvm,
I wish you were closer too! It's about 40 inches diameter. Can you handle that?

-Paul


----------



## Yonak

Paul, if you don't already know of someone, call Woodmizer in Newnan, GA - (770) 251-4894 - for a list of people with sawmills in your area.


----------



## Ocelot

Yonak, I have a friend with a woodmiser, but his is too small - and he doesn't saw anymore. There are mills all around here. We just had another tornado nearby and I imagine they are busy. There are lots of trees on the ground. I've got so much stuff to do - it's just kinda slipped to a lower priority - but I know it won't last forever without rotting.


----------



## gfadvm

40" diameter is too wide for my mill. I have seen people split these big logs so they will fit through the mill.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Great posts Paul.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## oldnovice

OK, which way is North as this tree has moss almost all the way around?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

North is the heaviest growth side . That almost spot is south or the only place the sun ever gets through the canopy ;-) Trust me, we have a lot of those here in Water World .


----------



## Grumpy

Unless you live 'Down Under' then everything is in reverse.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Those trees all look right side up so they must be up here ;-)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## BentheViking

saw this on facebook. not sure if its already been posted but I figured I'd try


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## dj1096




----------



## dj1096




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## summerfi




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Muir woods giant Redwoods San Francisco. I had the pleasure of being among these giants this week The boy (who I don't know was good enough to stand there to give an idea of size)


----------



## DanYo

very cool… hope you enjoyed yourself Grumpman


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

*Curly wood on a Redwood tree.*


----------



## Grumpy

John Wayne country, Monument Valley


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## OldWrangler

Here are 2 that I like….........


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## OldWrangler

I couldn't find this before but was in my picture file. This is a tenacious tree as many are. I LIKE IT.


----------



## Grumpy

Sure is a clinger on Wrangler
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## OldWrangler




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## cdaniels

grumpy holy crap have you been to okinawa? that's where that restaurant is located which is also where I am stationed


----------



## cdaniels

i mean the first one you posted, i've been there


----------



## Grumpy

No CD, I wish. Only mainland Japan and Iwo Jima


----------



## dj1096

I had a friend who lived in either Japan or China, I cannot remember which. He told me the tree black market was huge there. They had a large Sandalwood in their front yard, went outside one morning and it was gone!! Roots and all, and they never heard a thing!!

Sandalwood highly sought after for well carved Buddhas and expensive perfume


----------



## Grumpy

I've heard of tree huggers but tree thiefs take the cake.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Does this bloke know what he's doing or what ?
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1450767261845493
.
.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## oldnovice

I don't know if this is fair but a friend sent me this link to faces in trees but I did not want to infringe on any copyrights and there are way too many to pick and choose!

Some of these are really abstract!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TheFridge

I see what May be a white? oak, not sure, across the street from my house every day. This thing is twisted to hell and back. I'll have to get a pic of it one of these days. Does a tree like that have too much tension to mill?


----------



## DanYo

Hey man. In my mind it sounds like a neat tree. Upload that baby.

Tree with all that twist probably has awesome grain.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## dj1096

> I see what May be a white? oak, not sure, across the street from my house every day. This thing is twisted to hell and back. I ll have to get a pic of it one of these days. Does a tree like that have too much tension to mill?
> 
> - TheFridge


To mill into boards a gnarled tree is more often than not a VERY BAD idea. Here is why.









This is how your tree wants to look, and if so, you would have great wood for milling. However…....










this is what you find in limbs and leaning trees. There is the same amount of rings at the top as there are on the bottom of the pith, when cut, the more compressed side will want to stretch which results in twisted and split boards. Gnarled wood will often act the same unless it has been dead for many years, even then it is a risk. That being said, I only work twisted, gnarly, butt ugly trees. Dried properly, they make prime turning wood, knife or gun blanks, instrument blanks and intarsia wood. I would ask the land owner if he wants that ugly tree gone. I have done that and been offered $250 to remove it for them or I have paid up to $3000 for a great tree. Most of the time the owners just want something that I made out of it.

Side note on my comment, not all woods are the same but this is the guide I use. I learned it from a master luthier I had the privilege to sweep floors and sand for after school.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

2000 year old tree in South Africa known as the Tree of Life. Limpopo Province


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Bonka

Rainbow Eucalyptus In Kauai, Hawaii


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yonak

Sycamore tree in Asheville :


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## runswithscissors

A theme I notice running through many of these is the remarkably poor judgment trees sometimes display in deciding where to grow.


----------



## oldnovice

*runswithscissors*, is poor judgement or resourcefulness, making use of what is available?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Dark_Lightning

> A theme I notice running through many of these is the remarkably poor judgment trees sometimes display in deciding where to grow.
> 
> - runswithscissors


Nature makes no judgments on where a seed may fall, the seed just perseveres in that location as best it may, as do we, since we can't control where we fall in the world, either.


----------



## oldnovice

Dark_Lightning, that is very profound and very true.
We, human beings, have a lot in common with trees that grow in unusual environments.


----------



## runswithscissors

Dang. Never intended for a joke to morph into philosophical musings.


----------



## oldnovice

*runswithscissors*, that'll teach you!


----------



## madts

One of the best exchanges I have so far read on LJ. Thanks.
There is still some wit left here.


----------



## Grumpy

Like this one Dark_Lightning


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Creepy forest


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Dark_Lightning

> Like this one Dark_Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Grumpy


That's what I'm talking about! That thing got hatched in the rock and is managing to make a living. Any number of bugs, fire or people could have killed it at any time. Crazy.

This reminds me that I used to live in a place that had palm trees. The seeds fell into cracks in the street, and started growing up out of the street. The street sweeper machine didn't kill them off, even though they were close to the gutter. I'll see if I can find a pic.


----------



## Grumpy

*A bit like this*


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## oldnovice

What is amazing is that the roots of the tree in the rock will break up the rock that is hosting it!


----------



## Grumpy

Very true Novice.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## oldnovice

*Dan* the #2184 you posted is, in my opinion, a work of art!

I remember days like that when I lived in the Midwest, where we got rain. Here in California we are way behind are are in the grip of a real bad drought.

The mood and beauty would have been lost if that photo was in color.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yonak

The oldest tree on earth, great basin bristle cone pine. Over 5000 years old, in California.


----------



## Yonak

General Sherman tree, Sequoia Redwood. The largest living single-stem tree.
In fact, the largest living organism on earth .. in California.


----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yonak

Costa Rica


----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak

Jabuticaba, a Brazilian grape tree.
The flowers and fruit grow directly from the trunk and branches of the tree.


----------



## Yonak

eucalyptus


----------



## Yonak




----------



## gfadvm

That Brazilian grape wins the prize for weirdest tree!!!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## DanYo

Jatoba tree


----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak

Banyan tree


----------



## runswithscissors

Looks a lot like the fig trees all over Queensland, Australia.


----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

See how that poor tree on the right has lost its needles?










2012 Feb 6 King 5 TV


----------



## Grumpy

Top pic Topamax.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yonak

Coconut trees , Lombok, Bali, Indonesia


----------



## Yonak




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak

!







!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

89,000 Views and climbing.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak

Toborochi tree


----------



## robscastle

Humm very good… best I not reincarnate my "where trees come from" blog although opinions may have changed since then.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Yonak

Sintra, Portugal


----------



## Yonak

Boabab (Tree of Life)


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak

Cypress


----------



## Yonak

Cannonball Tree


----------



## Yonak




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak

olive tree


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yonak

Madagascar's ancient forest of baobab trees


----------



## Yonak

Spanish moss


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## CFrye




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## dj1096




----------



## dj1096




----------



## dj1096




----------



## waho6o9




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yonak




----------



## OldWrangler

Another contribution….............

A Swiss Cheese Tree? Wonder what the lumber would look like.


----------



## Grumpy

Don't know about the lumber but the bark might smell like 'Toe Jam'. LOL


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak

Made from willows.


----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Grumpy at the giant Kauri tree. North Island New Zealand 30/10/2014.
had to merge 3 photos to get it all in. Not just me LOL.


----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Yonak




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Tree at bottom of page 87


----------



## Yonak




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## runswithscissors

I can just barely see the guy who topped that tree. Lucky for him it fell the way it did, but I know those guys had a lot of skill; still, accidents were common.


----------



## Yonak

Tule Tree, S. Mexico


----------



## Yonak




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

In finland's riisitunturi national park, siberian spruce trees become covered with tykky, a hard rime formed as supercooled water droplets in fog freeze to the windward side of the tree branches. some trees can collect as much as three to four tonnes of this white ice, which is less dense than the familiar clear ice


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Yonak

"Needle & Thread Tree" 
by Axel Erlandson


----------



## Yonak

Artist Peter Cook seated in a living garden chair grown via the Pooktre method


----------



## Yonak

Living root bridges, Nongriat village, Meghalaya


----------



## Yonak

Becky's Mirror by Pooktre


----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Dark_Lightning

> - Dan um Style


Now that there is ART! Beautiful.


----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak

Creative photography.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## dj1096

I love seeing all the trees. This is truly my favorite page on the net! The only thing I would think could make it better is we could include the names of the trees when possible. Maybe I am alone in this but I am a major tree geek and with all the exotic woods I have worked with and sold as an exotic lumber store manager, it would be cool to put a tree to the woods we all love


----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Grumpy

Dave, I do post the tree name if I know it but many are just pictures from the www that other people take. 
I agree it would be great to have names on all of them.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Yonak




----------



## Sactomike

Getting to the root of the matter…


----------



## Grumpy

Me and the giant Kauri in New Zealand


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Look out you Jocks in The Northern hemisphere, Jack Frost is coming


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

From recent New Zealand Trip


----------



## Yonak




----------



## Grumpy

More NZ Trees


----------



## DanYo

*he was actually a forestry graduate student who was doing research on bristlecone pines (Pinus langaevea) and got his increment borer stuck in the tree. this tool costs almost $800, so he asked the forest service if he could cut down the tree to recover the tool. after cutting it down, it became apparent that the tree was actually the oldest living organism. ever. (around 8,000 years old). so, not just some asshole. the guy feels extremely guilty and has even broken down in tears during an interview about the accident*


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Merry Christmas to all Lumberjocks. May your woodworking projects last forever.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Merry Christmas to you and all Lumberjocks everywhere!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

And you as well Bob.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## bobro

> - Dan um Style


Dang, that dragon looks like a tree!


----------



## Grumpy

Dang, that tree is nearly 'Dragin' on the ground


----------



## Grumpy

New Zealand Kauri


----------



## Grumpy

New Zealand Kauri


----------



## Grumpy

By Gum, that is gum, real gum not yet old enough to be Amber.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Bonka




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## dj1096

Dan'um, looks like another Ford lost a race with a tree.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Grumpy


Is that a wild bonsai tree?


----------



## Grumpy

TopamaxSurvivor, that is what the title on the photo said, 'AmericanBonzijpg'


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Does that mean I win a prize for being a tree expert? ;-)


----------



## Grumpy

For sure cobber


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Dark_Lightning

> - Grumpy


Is that "for real" spalting? Wow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## Grumpy

DL, it is real. Called a rainbow eucalypt. 
Found in the snow country in Aussie. 
Yes believe it on not it does snow in the land down under.
.


----------



## oldnovice

@*Grumpy*
Does the snow fall down or up in Aussie country?


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

The snow falls up of course.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Dark_Lightning

I remember seeing a globe many years ago that was made in the Southern Hemisphere. Antarctica was on top! Kind of weird for awhile until I realized I was being Northern Hemisphero-centric. Neologism, there.


----------



## Grumpy

Did you know that the North Pole is actually the South Pole?. 
So it stands to reason us Aussies are on top of the World. LOL.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Good one Danny boy


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This must be about the end of them. Scraping the bottom of the barrel with rotten logs, eh?


----------



## CFrye

It's the circle of life, Topa!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

So it is ;-) I'll expect to see some seedlings next~


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

You asked for it Topa. LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yup, a whole new crop. Here we go again, another 20k posts ;-)


----------



## Grumpy

You bet ya. Nearing 100k now


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

*Seattle, WA-based artist John Grade recently unveiled a colossal new sculptural installation, entitled Middle Fork, at the MadArt space in Seattle. Grade was assisted by hundreds of volunteers who helped him create this stunning scale mold of an actual 140-year-old Western Hemlock tree growing in North Bend, WA.

The process of creating a mold of a colossal living tree began over a year ago when Grade, along with a team of assistants and another team of arborists scaled the tree.

At nearly 90 feet in the air they created sectional plaster molds of the living tree which were carefully lowered and transported back to the MadArt space over a period of two weeks. Over the next 12 months, hundreds of volunteers (some who walked in right off the streets) helped to create a hollow sculpture of the tree using hundreds of thousands of small wood blocks. The final piece was carefully sanded down and is now suspended in the gallery.

Middle Fork will be on display at MadArt through April 25, 2015. After that it's going on tour throughout the country. In 2017 the sculpture will be broken down into its component pieces and transported to the base of the tree from which it was molded. There they'll be gradually be reclaimed by nature. Moss will grow over every surface and eventually it'll decay, disintegrate and disappear back into the earth.*


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Painting by Anna Kostenko. What an artist!!!
.


----------



## dj1096

Is that a manzanita burl Grumpy?


----------



## Grumpy

Dave, Sorry don't know. Just a picture of a carving I downloaded.


----------



## Yonak

> Painting by Anna Kostenko. What an artist!!!
> .
> 
> - Grumpy


..Turns out this is actually a photograph by a Russian photographer named Anna Kostenko. There is also a Polish painter named Anna Kostenko, who is not the same person, and who does not paint in the photorealistic style.


----------



## Grumpy

Maybe Yonak but did you see the wording at bottom left.
Whatever the result it's a great tree picture.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

there are 'Bloodwood' varieties in Australia as well. 
I worked with it in my young sawmilling days.
The sap is in pockets inside a log. When you run a log through a large circular saw 
& it hits one of these pockets it squirts sticky red gum everywhere.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Danny boy's gone beserk. Good ones mate.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

95,000 Danny Boy, but who is counting?.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## JeffP

A few interesting trees from here in snowy North Carolina. (weird winter, this)


----------



## DanYo




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Dan, I thought that looked like a Water World setting, Web says Stanley Park in BC.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Very Nose-Talgic Danny Boy.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## CFrye

Nice seasonal shots, Grumpy! Got Spring and Fall? It's a lovely site.


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Candy. without boasting I think this is the most popular blog on LJ's.


----------



## CFrye

Its a great one, to be sure!


----------



## Sparks8286

Anyone ever heard of the Crooked Forest in Poland?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crooked_Forest


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

*In a tiny corner of western Poland a forest of about 400 pine trees grow with a 90 degree bend at the base of their trunks - all bent northward. Surrounded by a larger forest of straight growing pine trees this collection of curved trees, or "Crooked Forest," is a mystery.*


----------



## DanYo

*The Crooked Forest (Krzywy Las in Polish) is located in Poland near west Pomerania. Approximately 400 pine trees, planted in the 1930s, are in the crooked forest. It is speculated that the curvature of the trunks was done in order to shape the wood for use in making furniture and/or boats, though the specific technique is unknown.*


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

> *In a tiny corner of western Poland a forest of about 400 pine trees grow with a 90 degree bend at the base of their trunks - all bent northward. Surrounded by a larger forest of straight growing pine trees this collection of curved trees, or "Crooked Forest," is a mystery.*
> 
> - Dan um Style


----------



## DanYo

> *In a tiny corner of western Poland a forest of about 400 pine trees grow with a 90 degree bend at the base of their trunks - all bent northward. Surrounded by a larger forest of straight growing pine trees this collection of curved trees, or "Crooked Forest," is a mystery.*
> 
> - Dan um Style
> 
> - Dan um Style


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## doubleDD

Those crooked trees in Poland would make easy bows. Cool.


----------



## runswithscissors

I think it wouldn't be hard to get trees to grow that way. At a certain size (determined by experience), cut off the trunk just above a sturdy limb, and cut off all other limbs. Let it grow, removing any suckers or sprouts that want to compete with the designated limb. It will naturally grow into the curve shown here. Same as when a tree grows on a steep hillside, and soil creep keeps slanting the tree downhill, while growth toward the light keeps the trunk growing vertically.

Somebody obviously had in mind a use for naturally crooked wood, such as in boatbuilding. But that raises the issue of reaction wood locked into the curve, which may cause problems later when in use.


----------



## dj1096

They almost look like the right curve for a canoe or even a viking ship bow, depending on the age harvested. They would make poor bows since a bows strength comes from its limbs wanting to return to a straight position. Even re-curve bow makers begin with strait grained wood.

It does beg the question as to who and why these were planted. They do not appear to be very old (in tree years that is) so it had to be for something like furniture. Otherwise someone was just obsessed with bent trees

Dan'um, your picture makes want to root for the little guy!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

That one is a ripper Dan.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## dj1096

*Beaker Muppet Palm*


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Mirror Lake, Southland New Zealand


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## dj1096

Believed to be the oldest Wisteria tree in Japan at 150 years old


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## dj1096

This gigantic sequoia tree is "The President." Probably because it stands at 247 feet tall, measures at 45,000 cubic feet in volume, and is an estimated 3,200 years old. 
The trunk is 27 feet wide and the branches hold 2 billion needles - more than any other tree on the planet.
The tree grows at such a rapid rate that it adds roughly one cubic meter of wood per year, making it the fastest growing tree in the world.

The tree had never been photographed in its entirety before…until now.
After 32 days and 126 separate photos made in a joint effort by National Geographic and scientists from the park, we get this breathtaking photo of The President.

It's crazy to think that this tree has been alive for almost half of recorded history. All those things that have been and gone during that time, but "The President" is still standing tall.


----------



## oldnovice

*Dave*, that is one beautiful tree! Thanks for sharing that photo and also your comments.


----------



## dj1096

I edited some of this from an article I read online, so the only credit I can take is seriously shortening an article that was a few pages lol.

What makes this picture awesome is to look at the men in the picture. One at the base and the other is near the top.

I would (or wood) love to see this tree in real life!


----------



## Grumpy

Long live the President!


----------



## Grumpy

Driftwood in New Zealand
Can you see the rounded boulders in the background. They are a natural feature.
.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

I've seen this tree, albeit probably 20 years ago. We used to camp in Sequoia and King's Canyon in those days. It smells so good walking in those groves, you just wouldn't believe it. Nice pic!


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> Believed to be the oldest Wisteria tree in Japan at 150 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - dj1096


Bet there is some curly wood in there, but I'm not willing to chop that down for the wood.


----------



## dj1096

I had a customer that lived for several years in India that had a large Sandalwood tree stolen out of his front yard over night. The wood is expensive and used for making Buddas. The oil extracted is used to make expensive perfume.

The police told him it is not uncommon for these trees to be cut down at night due to the huge amount of money ones of certain size and age can fetch.

Google the wood and then click shop. You would be amazed at the cost of many of the items. I found a 4"X4"X8" carved box for $1725.00 and oil extract for 16oz $1122.42

So you see trees like this one being protected


----------



## Grumpy

Dave, it's a shame that people have to go to such lengths. 
The only thing worse than a thief is two or more of the bastards, (excuse my French)


----------



## Grumpy

Sandalwood


----------



## dj1096

That is the way a tree should be seen, course it also looked good on my lathe when I was hired to turn an urn for a mans fathers ashes. I managed a Paxton Wood store and our outsources were always checked out to make sure they were from legal dealers


----------



## Yonak

> That is the way a tree should be seen
> 
> - dj1096


What way ?


----------



## dj1096

Not surrounded in a rock wall like the Sandalwood tree I posted earlier, just so thieves cannot get to it


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## oldnovice

*Posted on Facebook by George Takai!*


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Can't get much straight lumber out of that one.


----------



## Grumpy

Eat your heart out Jocks.
In Fiji last week but I did get a couple of photos.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Getting closer. Only 1879 to go.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

See Bristlecone Pines. Several groves straddling the CA/NV Line in the White Mtns. 4700 years, some. Been there. Hard to get to. Worth the trip.


----------



## MLWilson

It's said that you shouldn't blow the dust off the wood you're working in because you'll arouse the angry spirits therein dwelling. These trees grow at elevations exceeding 9500 ft., where the wind is NEVER not blowing. I'm just saying.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Moonbows are rainbows produced by light reflected off the surface of the moon


----------



## Yonak

> - Grumpy


Wait .. Where's the interesting tree ?


----------



## Grumpy

On the right Yonak.


----------



## Grumpy

Asperatus Clouds 
.









.
Yonak, the trees are at the bottom, LOL


----------



## Yonak

> Asperatus Clouds
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yonak, the trees are at the bottom, LOL
> 
> - Grumpy


Which one's the interesting one ? ..And please, stop showing pornographic pictures.


----------



## Grumpy

Yonak, you ain't see nothin yet. The interesting one is the one at the bottom.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I think that funny little sprig dead center bottom is the most interesting tree and the focal point of the shot.


----------



## Grumpy

Bob, you mean I failed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Oh no. You commented on the tree by the falls, right? I just pointed out the interesting tree under the cloud.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

If anybody questions post 13788 there's a tree behind that rock . LOL


----------



## Grumpy

Sun dogs are an atmospheric phenomenon that occur when ice crystals cause light to appear brighter when the sun is at a certain angle.
Bob the trees are at the bottom.
.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

First prize for that one Danny Boy.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

98694 views 7 7 2015


----------



## DanYo

Albino trees are extremely rare. They lack chlorophyll, which gives a tree energy. For an albino tree to stay alive, its roots must steal nutrients from neighboring trees.

Source: ASAPscience • For more information: http://bit.ly/1KBJ22C


----------



## Grumpy

I know of people like that Danny Boy. Definitely not friends of mine !.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yonak

Grumpy, you probably used your iPhone to take this picture. That's why it's displaying sideways.


----------



## Grumpy

Not me Yonak, Hic Hic
.


----------



## oldnovice

*Grumpy*, is that roo drinking a *Budwieser*, if so, for shame of it all.


----------



## Grumpy

I Can't read the label oldnovice, not familiar with it but it must be OK to flatten that Roo.


----------



## runswithscissors

I agree with oldnovice. But the roos have little choice but to drink crappy beers. I tried every Aussie beer I could get ahold of when I was down there in '06, and none of them impressed me.

We have far better beers and ales from our little independent craft breweries here in the PNW. My town (Bellingham, WA) recently was ranked in the top 10 for beer snobbery in the US. This is something truly worth celebrating, eh?


----------



## Grumpy

There are no bad beers. Some are just better than others


----------



## BJODay

> There are no bad beers. Some are just better than others
> 
> - Grumpy


Amen.
My friend used to worry that they would stop producing his favorite beer. But there will always be a cheapest beer.


----------



## Grumpy

My Roo is getting a bit punchy about knocking Aussie beer.
.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

Jacaranda


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## MLWilson

Wood Spirit? Hmmmmmm?


----------



## oldnovice

Dan, is that real or is that photo shopped?


----------



## doubleDD

That tree was alienated.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

> Dan, is that real or is that photo shopped?
> 
> - oldnovice


Looks like the real deal.


----------



## Grumpy

Spookey


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Ocelot

This is fall 2006 near St. George Utah. That's my girl in there. They told us this was a cottonwood.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Yonak

That's some fantastic picture, Dan'um. I'm not going to ask, "Where's the tree ?" in that one.


----------



## Grumpy

Good looking kid you have there Ocelot


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## wflather




----------



## Ocelot

> Good looking kid you have there Ocelot
> 
> - Grumpy


Thanks, Grumpy. That photo was several years ago. She started high school this year.


----------



## Grumpy

The all grow up sometime Ocelot. My grandkids are both teenagers & great kids at that.


----------



## Grumpy

99,986 views but who's counting.
.
;;


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

They grow up too fast, even though we don't believe so at the time;-) Our oldest grandson is a daddy!


----------



## oldnovice

*Bob*, you are 100% correct.
My youngest is a daddy too and I still remember helping him with his homework just last month!


----------



## Grumpy

*100,000 views Woohoo*
.
;;;


----------



## Grumpy

This just goes to show how we all love our trees.


----------



## MLWilson

WOW! And, almost 2700 additions to it. Good topic, GMan.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

100105 views


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

Goin' wid da flow.


----------



## Bonka

Manatee Springs, FL. Where the spring runs into the Suwanee River.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## bearkatwood

> Here is one that serves a useful pooperous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never knew there were so many interesting trees in the world until I started looking.
> 
> - brianinpa


Toilette-tree


----------



## Grumpy

Well, I'll be pooped. LOL


----------



## doubleDD

Is that a male or female tree.


----------



## MLWilson

Wonderful example of adaptive reuse. In two ways: The obvious, and the fact that this is its second appearance (at least) in this Forum.


----------



## Grumpy

I'm probably guilty of that as well Mark
Like this one!
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## dj1096




----------



## dj1096




----------



## dj1096




----------



## Grumpy

Good posts Dave.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## dj1096

I love my trees a little twisted!


----------



## MLWilson

Twisted is good.


----------



## doubleDD

I have lumber that must of came from that tree.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Grumpy


Now that brings a whole new dimension to the term "tree house" ;-)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## MLWilson

The Moon after the Blood Moon, which I call the Birthday Moon, because it's my Big Thithter's Birthday. As seen through a Palm Tree down the street.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## MLWilson

Burl Hunter's heaven, that.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Yonak

Very dramatic.


----------



## Grumpy

What happened to your face Danny Boy. Have you been drinking?
Will be back to posting pics in a cople of weeks.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## MLWilson

GMan, your comment came in above Dan'um's photo. How can this be? I definitely see a dog, front and center, passed out on her back.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## doubleDD

Now that is a real tree house.


----------



## Grumpy

I took this one in Gibralta a couple of week ago
.
.


----------



## doubleDD

Looks like a dog trying to get into his man cave at the bottom.


----------



## DanYo

> Very interesting photo. Nicely executed architecture. Any guess's where it was taken? I'm guessing Mexico.


----------



## DanYo

> I took this one in Gibralta a couple of week ago
> .
> .
> 
> - Grumpy


You are living the dream Grumpman. You should record the coordinates on your travel photos or make link to google map. You have traveled allot of miles.


----------



## Grumpy

It's here Danny Boy, 36° 8.025'N, 5° 20.843'W. At the viewing area just before the top lookout.


----------



## MLWilson

Floss Silk


----------



## MLWilson

A huge ash tree in the front yard next door. The midday sun was turning the leaves gold yesterday morning. Still photos do not capture shimmering. When I figure out how to load a video, I will.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Grumpy


Sorry, doesn't count, only branches, no tree ;-)


----------



## Grumpy

Ahh, no imagination Topa


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Well, I guess they would probably grow if stuck in the ground, so I guess they could be tree starts ;-)


----------



## Mip

Dan'um style, I bet the Beatles would like that first picture, because it looks like an octopus in a garden.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

thats not much of a tree, but I don't know what else you would call it. Certainly not a toad stool ;-)


----------



## Yonak

..Not a real good one for a tree house.


----------



## doubleDD

At least you can get some straight lumber out of it.


----------



## Grumpy

DD, I doubt if it's even any good for that. Full of fibre. If you cut them with a chainsaw they clog up the chain. No good as a shade tree either, you are likely to get sconed by a coconut.
.


----------



## MLWilson

A while back, aroud the block, the County crew was trimming some very tall Palms (they get in the wires). I went around and brought home a handful of the fat part of the fronds, where they're connected to the tree, just 'cuz I wondered. Here's what I found: 1) It's really full of water; B) It's literally like squeezed-together straws that just bend and tear under the tool, though it does cut, somewhat; and, Also) It went from round to this within thirty minutes.










If you have a pet hamster, and he'd like a hat that's made of something for all the world like a loofah










I have seen things that are made of Palm trunk material (they weren't cutting the trees down, just trimming the fronds). It's quite lovely, as I recall.


----------



## oldnovice

I found the same thing with two Yucca trees in my back yard. Cutting them with a saw is like cutting a sponge!
They were like straw packed in water and their leaves do not deteriorate like other leaves.










This one looks very similar to one of the two I had except the trunk was three times bigger.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Yonak

> -Dan'um Style


They don't call it knotty pine for no good reason.


----------



## Grumpy

My Desktop image for today by 'Bing" 
.


----------



## CFrye

> - Dan um Style


Am I missing something here, Dan? Besides making folks ask "Why did he repeat the same picture three times in the same post?" Is there another reason? Beautiful shot, btw!


----------



## oldnovice

*Dan*, that is a plastic leopard, correct?
But why 4 times, as it did not move?


----------



## MLWilson

I only saw it twice, and thought, It happens.


----------



## Grumpy

4 times now Oldnovice


----------



## Grumpy

Angel Oak
.
.


----------



## Grumpy

Here's one I snapped recently at the entrance to the Pompei ruins in Naples.
.


----------



## Grumpy

Tasmanian 'Hydrowood Project'
Reclaiming lumber from lake bed created years ago for a dam.
Here's the article
http://hydrowood.com.au/news/hydrowood-in-the-advocate/
Here's a movie clip
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vert7db7o1wxl35/AABtqMscvvETVINcxOIgcdQza/VIDEO?dl=0&preview=Hydrowood_Pieman_Video_Media_1080p.mp4
And some pics.


----------



## doubleDD

That is an interesting project. I could only imagine what the cost of that lumber would be.


----------



## Grumpy

If it's Huon pine it's a very valuable resource.


----------



## Grumpy

My Desktop Pic for the day by Bing.
.


----------



## Grumpy

Another good one today from Bing.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

The two Mexican Fan Palms down the street that were cut down today.


----------



## CFrye

And how much of them went home with you, Mark?


----------



## MLWilson

A handful of foot-and-a-half long, ten- to twelve-inch diameter pieces, and one about three feet long.


----------



## CFrye

Atta boy, Mark!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

My Bing Desktop for the day!
.


----------



## MLWilson

Is that what the landscape looks like where you live, Tony?


----------



## Grumpy

No Mark, it's my desktop picture by 'Bing'. Changes every day. A lot of them are trees.
Looks a bit like what hell might look like. LOL
Here's my Bing pic today.
.


----------



## MLWilson

Nay nay, say I. au contraire, good sir. It brings to mind some of the lovelier areas of the Mojave. While most of that desert does seem impeccably God-forsaken, some parts are truly beautiful. Little pockets that make it a nice place to explore. In the winter. 
For entertainment purposes only:
Badwater Basin is an endorheic (a closed drainage basin) in Death Valley National Park, Death Valley, Inyo County, California, noted as the lowest point in North America, with an elevation of 279 ft below sea level. Mount Whitney, the highest point in the contiguous 48 United States, is only 84.6 miles to the north west." Wikipedia
Some skateboard ride that would make, huh?


----------



## Grumpy

You mean here Mark!.
.
Not much in the way of trees mate.
.


----------



## MLWilson

So, you're familiar.


----------



## Grumpy

No, I just googled it!


----------



## Grumpy

One from Andy.
.


----------



## doubleDD

Wow Tony, that guy should join Lumberjocks. Beautiful work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

He is good!!


----------



## runswithscissors

Wish I could work that fast.


----------



## Grumpy

Me too


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

That one hardly looks real danny Boy


----------



## bearkatwood

Look closely









That's a big one.










Timber!!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Maple trees
.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## JeffP

Can anybody identify the type of tree this is?
It is in western North Carolina (specifically at the I-40 welcome center/rest area). I see these here and there around that part of my state, especially in the neighborhood of Asheville/Biltmore - but I rarely see them elsewhere like in the north-central part of the state here in Greensboro.

It has the same basic shape and needles as a spruce tree, but the needles are on hanging pendulous "weeping" branches. Just love the look of these trees and want to plant a few on my property.


----------



## MLWilson

Jeff, take this photo down to the nearest nursery and ask a botanist. You'd be surprised at how much those guys know about things that grow. This one sounds promising: http://www.yellowpages.com/greensboro-nc/mip/scotts-tree-farm-462320555?lid=462320555. They could not only tell you what it is, but could probably set you up with getting them. As a resource for all things botanical, try the Greensboro Arboretum. Guaranteed that someone there could tell you. 
NC's full of such natural beauty. I've often thought that, if I wanted to live out East, NC would be on my short list. I've been there many times, and was always struck at how alike NC and Southern CA are, geographically and whatnot. They're almost mirror images of each other. We share the whole Piedmont experience. We don't have hurricanes or ice storms, though. We do have a place called the Biltmore. It's a hotel, built in the '20s, in Los Angeles.


----------



## BJODay

Black river spruce has branches that hang down but I'm not sure if they are found in NC.
BJ


----------



## DanYo

> Can anybody identify the type of tree this is?
> It is in western North Carolina (specifically at the I-40 welcome center/rest area). I see these here and there around that part of my state, especially in the neighborhood of Asheville/Biltmore - but I rarely see them elsewhere like in the north-central part of the state here in Greensboro.
> 
> It has the same basic shape and needles as a spruce tree, but the needles are on hanging pendulous "weeping" branches. Just love the look of these trees and want to plant a few on my property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JeffP


looks like it could be a young red cedar. Very pretty tree.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

Bald cypress trees, like the one shown in this photograph, are common in low-lying, swampy areas of the flat Mississippi Delta land that extends from far southern Illinois to the Gulf of Mexico. This tree was photographed at Horseshoe Lake State Park in Alexander County, Illinois. Horseshoe Lake is a former channel of the Mississippi River, called an oxbow, which had long ago been cut off from the shifting river channel.

This photograph is one of three on the cover of the book Side Channels: A Collection of Nature Writing and Memoir. For more information on Side Channels, please click on the Amazon author page.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanKrager

Dan'um, isn't that big tree with the toy men in it called "The President"? If so, it's reported to be about 3200 years old. Until National Geographic applied a lot of technology, that tree had never been photographed entirely in a single photo. Even then, the resulting photo was a composition of overlapping photos. Just awesome. 
I LOVE this birthday card.
DanK


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## MLWilson

"Hey, girls. Check out this scratching post over here.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Almost looks like a avalanche. Really cool.


----------



## Grumpy

Yes DD, it's a bit weird.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

GMan, there's a place in the mountains above where I live, called Arrowhead. They've become so finicky, over the last few decades, about tree removal there that they build houses around trees. Of this, am I reminded.


----------



## doubleDD

That looks to be from the movie, The lost world.


----------



## Grumpy

Mark & DD. It could be an artists impression. Does look a bit suspect.


----------



## MLWilson

No. I've seen things like this in the ancient ruins of Angkor Wat, in Cambodia, and others like it. Photos, I've seen - I haven't been there.


----------



## CFrye

Yup, National Geographic stuff there^!


----------



## MLWilson

Schmational Schmegraphoc, Candy. I have the Worlwideinternetinformationsuperhighwaywebnet, right here in front of me.


----------



## CFrye

Mark, didn't you learn to not talk with your mouth full. scratch that 
Weren't you *taught* to not talk with our mouth full?!


----------



## MLWilson

It took me a long time to figure out how to spell that. It sounded better in my head. I blame the VIMH.


----------



## Grumpy

Now now children, I might have to resort to the wooden spoon. LOL.


----------



## Grumpy

Today's Desktop from Bing.
Looks like a UFO over the trunk?
.


----------



## MLWilson

A wooden spoon and a dribble cup?
Looks like a hammock to me.


----------



## Grumpy

That's what I thought.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## waho6o9




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## bigblockyeti

Took this last February, the arborvitae at the corner of the porch really gets abused during the winter. It's grown over a foot taller in a year, more than before almost as if growing exponentially.


----------



## MLWilson

Arbor Vitae looks like Spruce, mebees, Hemlock? I've never seen one. Looking it up now…..WOW. They're impostors for many trees, from Italian Cypress to Douglas Fir, even one that looks a little like a NC Pine. (Bing Images.)
Waho6o9's picture (2 up) reminds me of MariyaArts (LJs). Are you familiar with her work, Tony?

Yeah, this one.



> Marvelous, innit? I had to save it.
> 
> - waho6o9


----------



## bigblockyeti

Here's a better picture of that same arborvitae a year later not covered with snow.


----------



## MLWilson

Well, now, it looks like a Flame Bush, kinda. Sneaky little bugger, innit?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## runswithscissors

This tree sheds its sheep in the autumn.


----------



## Grumpy

Looks like it


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## doubleDD

This could be something from Jurassic Park. A tree in amber.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Tree pics quit working guys ;-(


----------



## bench1holio

cool


----------



## bigblockyeti

The largest baobab tree in the world.


----------



## Grumpy

Tree pics are still working DD. On holiday, limited wifi. Don't worry mate, got a few beauties up my sleeve.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Yonak

Interesting .. it looks like an Esher idea. I wonder why it's jumping.


----------



## CFrye

> Interesting .. it looks like an Esher idea. I wonder why it s jumping.
> 
> - Yonak


Earthquake?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Interesting .. it looks like an Esher idea. I wonder why it s jumping.
> 
> - Yonak
> 
> Earthquake?
> 
> - CFrye


Must be! Looks like a XII Extreme on the Mercalli intensity scale with jumping like that.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## CFrye




----------



## MLWilson

That's altogether too cool, Candy.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Mark. It was a memorable shot.


----------



## MLWilson

Did you do that?


----------



## waho6o9

Nice work Candy!


----------



## CFrye

> Did you do that?
> 
> - Mark Wilson


Yes, sir. Many years ago. My camera broke right afterwards. :-(


> Nice work Candy!
> 
> - waho6o9


Thanks, waho.


----------



## MLWilson

Really hard thing to do. A picture with the moon(?) behind a tree, in dim light, with the tree in focus, not completely silhouetted. I've tried, with much disappointment, on many an occasion. We get this really big, low-in-the-sky moon, down the street, behind palm trees. I go out in the middle of the street with my camera and tripod, and am always foiled. It could be the street lights, I suppose.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Don't feel bad Mark. Most of my classic shots have been disappointing too. A few I have in memory when I didn't have my camera turned out the best ;-)

National Geographic photographers take 10,000 shots for each one they bet published.


----------



## MLWilson

I had one (1) photo published in my life. It was a scenic, in the Japanese Garden section of Rose Hills Cemetery/Memorial Park, Whittier, in their calendar, in about 1990. I just recently crossed the 10,000 photo line on my current camera. The Rose Hills shot was made with film. You remember film?


----------



## BJODay

Professional photographers take thousands of shots to get just o few good ones. Digital cameras have made this much less expensive, but also a challenge to manage all that data.
BJ


----------



## CFrye

Yes, it is the moon, early morning, predawn, yet enough light to get that blue color in the sky. I was once told "The difference between an amateur and a professional photographer is the size of their waste basket." 
The memory shots always seem to come out perfect, Topa.


----------



## bearkatwood

> - Dan um Style


A mouse in a cat, in a knot, in a tree.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I had one (1) photo published in my life. It was a scenic, in the Japanese Garden section of Rose Hills Cemetery/Memorial Park, Whittier, in their calendar, in about 1990. I just recently crossed the 10,000 photo line on my current camera. The Rose Hills shot was made with film. You remember film?
> 
> - Mark Wilson


Yeah, I still haven't taken the time to learn how to make good film shots in digital format ;-) I was quite proud of myself when I captured a 6 horse hitch of black ponies racing on dark soil in an indoor arena. I think digital would do it automatically ;-)

I remember a photo I had published. The only photo in a magazine with a photo credit claiming the publisher's wife took it. I'm sure she probably took nearly all the other photos in it too. Why publish a credit claiming only the one? I have always wondered about that and what motivates people to do the petty things they do? Not going to affect my life one way or the other, just curious.


----------



## Grumpy

All this chatter while iv'e been away and few pictures. Only kiddin.
Got a few to show when I sort my photos out.


----------



## MLWilson

See what happens, when you go to see the sea, Tony?


----------



## Grumpy

I went to sea to see the sea but all I could see was sea, sea, sea.


----------



## CFrye

Nice image, Grumpy.


----------



## doubleDD

All this C talk and now I want to see the sea. See what I mean.


----------



## DanKrager

I C.

DanK


----------



## MLWilson

So, here's the deal. Finally a reason for such photos. Here's Me. There's Dad. We're on our way home from dinner (Norm's). Dad had just said, "I don't see the moon anywhere." I turn the coener on our street, and there's the scenario I just described, this afternoon, to Candy. It's 8PM, March 23rd, 2016, in case anyone's taking notes. I park. I go in the house and pour my standard cuppa coffee, and head out to the Dungeon. It occurs to me that, all the times I've tried to capture this scene with my Sony camera, I never thought to try the "Easy" setting. I wonder, thinks Me. 
I take the tripod out to the middle of the street, and take a couple shots on the "Easy" setting, a couple on the "Intelligent" setting, and a few more on the "Program" setting. I go in and watch TV for a couple hours. (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX4Bgdr9Kl0). I come out to the Dungeon and make up a couple of Montages. Look at the pictures, before you read what's underneath them, and see if you can guess which ones are which. Or, at least, which were made with the "Easy" setting. (Mebees, you should've taken notes, hmmm?)



















1&2: Easy
3&4: Intelligent
Second Montage: Program

In each shot, the tree is completely silhouetted, and washed out by the moon. There's no way, in any case, this evening, that the moon would've focused - there's a thin cloud layer.
A while back, I went *all * Native on it, and set the camera for a long exposure, and walked up under the tree and lit it up with my big flashlight. The whole scene wound up overexposed.
I have other things to do. There's my contribution to Interesting Trees (Silhouettes), for now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

What brand of camera? I have an older Nikon D40. There are ways to do it, but here is so much more to remember than the ol' Nikkormat with plain ol' film to get the job done. Setting the aperture, time and focusing the depth of field you wanted was so easy in comparison to remembering which program and which settings in that program and which ones are auto and which can be controlled manually to achieve the effect and …..............


----------



## CFrye

Mark, I feel your frustration. If your camera has a full manual setting you can use it like an old-time film camera and set all the perimeters. An easier way to get the desired results would be to use the HDR setting (if available). In HDR you take several images at different exposures and the software combines them into one.


----------



## MLWilson

Thsnks, Candy.


----------



## Grumpy

Why not take it in the daytime Mark, LOL.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

Oy, Tony.


----------



## doubleDD

I bet those guys aren't the only ones glad to stop and pose for a picture.


----------



## DanKrager

I've wondered and wondered about this log picture. It's very hard to believe it's real. See that little slope in front of the horses? Either they'll be buried or pushed into the next county! And unless there's a horse powered crane out of picture, those 1800 lb (+) logs didn't get up there with that crew. That's an estimated 60,000-70,000 lbs sitting tentatively on that sled….

DanK


----------



## bigblockyeti

I was thinking the same thing, that would have to be balsa wood with the whole rig sliding on Zamboni finished ice and the horses would need at least all the growth hormone Mark Mcgwire took throughout his career to get it going. There would have to be stickers in the stack every other layer to keep the bundle from collapsing, especially with the closest log (right behind the guys' heads) on the third row from the bottom. Looks photoshopped to me.


----------



## MLWilson

Hear ye, hear ye, nabobs and naysayers: Horses (and men) are some pretty amazing critters.
















I could add that I had an uncle - Dad's Brother-in-Law, who was a farmer in PA, who did his farming with Clydesdales. 
Force-multipliers have been around a long time. Witness: The pyramids; Hoover Dam; The Panama Canal, etc.
"And therefore as a stranger give it welcome.
There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio,
Than are dreamt of in your philosophy." (Hamlet)


----------



## MLWilson

I think I'll start a new Forum.


----------



## Grumpy

Back to trees!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hear ye, hear ye, nabobs and naysayers: Horses (and men) are some pretty amazing critters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could add that I had an uncle - Dad s Brother-in-Law, who was a farmer in PA, who did his farming with Clydesdales.
> Force-multipliers have been around a long time. Witness: The pyramids; Hoover Dam; The Panama Canal, etc.
> "And therefore as a stranger give it welcome.
> There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio,
> Than are dreamt of in your philosophy." (Hamlet)
> 
> - Mark Wilson


Yup, My dad farmed with horses and mules when I was a kid, All muscle power farm and we grew nearly everything we ate. Never went hungry that way. Big garden and steak on the hoof. Watching the run-a-ways were always exciting. Draft horses don't do it, but mules love to run ;-)


----------



## MLWilson

Indeed, "back to trees." Now, there's another place to talk about how trees are transported.


----------



## MLWilson

Oh. And, Bob. 



 That's a Belgian. They do like to run, and skip, and trot, and dance. They're so cute, I just don't know what to do with myownbadself. Check this out:




Frederik is a draft horse.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Taken on our recent holiday in Asia
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

I can see a face and arms. Scary looking.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Saw These near Ho Chi Minh City Vietnam


----------



## doubleDD

Ho Chi Moly. That's a stand alone tree.


----------



## Grumpy

This one has it's arms to the heavens.
.


----------



## MLWilson

Is that one of the trees the goats climb up on and eat the leaves?


----------



## Grumpy

I think lightning might have had more to do with it.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Follow the yellow brick road.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That's a beautiful picture. I really like it. Not saying much of the tracks being a bit whacked but I'm sure they have been abandoned.


----------



## Yonak

Re : "Not saying much of the tracks being a bit whacked …."

That the first tracks laid across the USA could maintain a correct gauge and grade close enough, the entire way, that the trains would remain on the tracks truly amazes me.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Dark_Lightning

> I think lightning might have had more to do with it.
> 
> - Grumpy


Hey, now, easy…


----------



## oldnovice

In those early years high speed was probably only 40 mph so these track were OK.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## BJODay

> In those early years high speed was probably only 40 mph so these track were OK.
> - oldnovice


 And only a couple of cars.
BJ


----------



## DanYo




----------



## MLWilson

Speaking of the goats that eat the leaves…


----------



## doubleDD

I've heard of money growing on trees but this is a new one.


----------



## Grumpy

That's what you call…....
.
.
wait for it
.
.
.
.

.
.
.*Going out on a limb*


----------



## oldnovice

That must have been before OSHA, because it probably wouldn't be allowed today!


----------



## doubleDD

> That s what you call…....
> .
> .
> wait for it
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .*Going out on a limb*
> 
> - Grumpy


Now you're talking.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

*On an email from a friend*
The tree had Dutch Elm disease, and had to be taken down.

The crane operator is no slouch, either. And the crane was using the windshield wipers…
I wonder where this guy gets his life/health insurance??

This is fascinating to watch, reportedly the largest hardwood tree in Washington State, taken down in a residential neighborhood.*

The guy in the tree ........ he's cool. There is no question that he does not have a dull chain. The lumber from this tree is being dried (3 years) before being made into furniture.*
.


----------



## oldnovice

That was one large elm tree!
And an interesting video.
I wonder who paid for all that equipment and time to take that tree down?


----------



## doubleDD

WOW !!!


----------



## MLWilson

These Pines of unknown species put me in mind of candelabras. (Turn head sideways.)










Maples, full of full moon.










The maples here think it's Autumn.


----------



## MLWilson

Yeah. I know they are sideways. I don't know why. My first attempt at posting something from my I phone.


----------



## CFrye

Mark, LJ does that on phone pics taken in 'portrait' mode (up and down orientation). If you edit the pic in your camera, even just rotate it one degree and save, LJ will then post it correctly. Nice candelabra.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> *On an email from a friend*
> The tree had Dutch Elm disease, and had to be taken down.
> 
> The crane operator is no slouch, either. And the crane was using the windshield wipers…
> I wonder where this guy gets his life/health insurance??
> 
> This is fascinating to watch, reportedly the largest hardwood tree in Washington State, taken down in a residential neighborhood.*
> 
> The guy in the tree ........ he's cool. There is no question that he does not have a dull chain. The lumber from this tree is being dried (3 years) before being made into furniture.*
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Grumpy


It made my toes curl just watching the video. I'm not good with heights. That guy is good with that saw, for sure. I'd be interested in what the lowest section of the trunk weighed. I heard them saying that the section above it was 8000 pounds.


----------



## oldnovice

When I was younger, a couple of years ago, I worked at TV & Radio repair shop which also did a lot of other work including antenna jobs. I didn't mind, being the youngest at the shop, doing the antenna work but climbing the ladders really bothered me the most. On one job we needed every ladder we had on the truck, a 40 foot wooden extension, a 12 foot hook ladder, a 10 foot step ladder, and a 6 foot step ladder. Being on the roof really didn't bother me!


----------



## MLWilson

Candy, I shot those in portrait, for composition's sake. I haven't yet figured out how to re-size on the phone. In point of fact, the only way I have, at this time, of editing photos I take on the iPhone is to wwemail them to myself, and run them through GIMP.


----------



## MLWilson

A once Mighty ficus that had been severely cut back and is growing back from its trunk.


----------



## Grumpy

Good to see you upright again Mark. LOL


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

Tony, I found a short enough tree to get it all in.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

This split image must be done with a mirror. The two sides create a tree face. beautiful.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

The heavily-buttressed Ficus I've spoken of, in Los Angeles.






















































It's good to be loved.


----------



## Grumpy

I can read the last one cause it's down under.


----------



## MLWilson

Tony, I went through the process of turning all of those pictures so that they would come out right side up, and they loaded sideways. So, I went back and undid all that turning sideways, and reloaded them a gain, and they still came out sideways. The one of the dogs of course when I reverted that one it loaded upside down.


----------



## Grumpy

Patience Mate. You will sort it out Buddy.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## CampD

Found this one hiking in Maine, talk about regrowth.


----------



## doubleDD

Really interesting. Almost as if it was set that way.


----------



## runswithscissors

In Washington State's Olympic rainforest, that would be called a "nurse stump." Nurse logs and stumps are very common there, when a sapling takes root on the decaying carcass. I'm guessing it may be because nutrients are available there, or maybe because the massive rainfall makes the ground too soggy for normal germination at ground level. Of course, not all new growth happens on nurse logs.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Not quite trees but amazing resemblance
.


----------



## runswithscissors

Kelp in a bunch like that is called a kelp forest.


----------



## doubleDD

Can't use a chainsaw on these.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

> - Grumpy


wonder if these are fungus, sap, seeds,berries, fruit, cancer, bugs or parasites?


----------



## doubleDD

I agree with Dan, don't know what it is but they do look good.


----------



## Grumpy

Don't know. Sure look like berries.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

When I stare at that tree I see a Gnome with his arm out and 3 fingers.


----------



## Grumpy

Scary DD
.


----------



## doubleDD

Ha ha ha, lol. Well I don't exactly see that. If I did I would begin to monitor what I drink.


----------



## Grumpy

Me too!


----------



## MLWilson

Hollywood


----------



## MLWilson

Stupid Computer

This church stands at the intersection of Hollywood Boulevard and Highland Avenue. This is the view I got of it the other night.


----------



## MLWilson

You may straighten your head back up, Tony.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

Santa Monica City Hall a tree made of ships chains


----------



## Grumpy

Mark, did a chain gang erect it?, LOL


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

Hey grumpman your interesting trees thread title page needs a new photo


----------



## doubleDD

At least there won't be any leaves to rake.


----------



## Grumpy

No new title Danny Boy, just a bit of expansion occasionally.


----------



## Grumpy

From Wikipedia
General Sherman is a giant sequoia (Sequoiadendron giganteum) tree located in the Giant Forest of Sequoia National Park in Tulare County, in the U.S. state of California. By volume, it is the largest known living single stem tree on Earth.[1]

While the General Sherman is the largest currently living tree, it is not the largest historically-recorded tree. The Crannell Creek Giant, a coast redwood (Sequoia sempervirens) near Trinidad, California, is estimated to have been 15 to 25% larger than the General Sherman tree by volume. The tree was cut down in the mid-1940s. Another larger coast redwood, near 90,000 cubic feet., the Lindsey Creek tree, was reported in a 1905 Humboldt Times Standard article
.


----------



## CFrye

> No new title Danny Boy, just a bit of expansion occasionally.
> 
> - Grumpy


Not new TITLE, need new Opening *PICTURE* (or working link).


----------



## doubleDD

My wife and I visited the Sequoia national park a few years ago. Just beautiful. Talk about some of the burls I seen on some of those trees. Wow.


----------



## MLWilson




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

I have a couple that look the same. Must be scarlet maple.


----------



## Grumpy

Lucky you Dave. We have Japanese maple, it doesn't go as red as that though.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

No, it doesn't look that good. But I do have that many leaves. Lol.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

Fabulous. Simply fabulous.


----------



## MLWilson

And, also, I have a tree to share.










And, another:










There's another. Wait here, while I find it…there it is…










This is a California Pepper Tree. I'd love to get hold of a bit of trink material from one of these.
I know. It's sideways, Tony. If you turn your computer 90 degrees, counterclockwise, or whatever that is in your part of the planet, and stand on your head, you should get a get view. It was right when I loaded it.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

.
.
I took this near Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam a couple of months ago.


----------



## MLWilson

A little tiny eucalyptus










And A little tiny Bonnie.


----------



## Grumpy

Off to Norfolk Island tomorrow. 
Hope to get some good photos of the famous 'Norfolk Island Pine'


----------



## Grumpy

Well here his a copy of the blog I did on the Norfolk Island visit. It's about trees so I thought it was worth posting here as well.
.
Mrs Grumpy and I visited Norfolk Island last week. 
The beautiful scenery of Norfolk Island is something to explore and enjoy.
The amazing history from having long gone evidence of Polynesian habitation then a British penal colony to finding a home for the "Mutiny of the Bounty" descendants. 
In 1856 the descendants of the mutineers were resettled by the British from Pitcairn Island (SE of Tahiti) some 3,400 nautical miles to Norfolk Island to the West (800 odd N.Miles off the East coast of Australia).
We had the pleasure of meeting Darren Bates, a bounty descendant while on the island.
Darren is a man of many talents. He is a butcher by trade but has since turned his skills to woodworking and running fishing tours.
We visited Darren a couple of times. He is well skilled in the art of woodworking with some high tech equipment.
He works solely with Norfolk pine which is a tropical tree said to be considered a southern hemisphere counterpart to the Pinus genus.
http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/softwoods/norfolk-island-pine/
I took a couple of photos of Darren in the workshop
















Here is the Norfolk pine which is native to the island, a magnificent tree in some of the best basalt soil you could find.

























I invited Darren to join the Lumberjocks group.
I am sure we could learn a lot from him as he would from many of us.


----------



## MLWilson

Thanks, Tony. I always tool the Norfolk Pine as being from Norfolk, Virginia. There are a lot of them around here, and they're certainly the same tree, I think.


----------



## Grumpy

Could be Mark. There are historical links with the US, especially during WWII.


----------



## doubleDD

Thanks Tony. I have a piece of Norfolk Pine I purchased I believe from Hawaii years ago. Waiting for that special project.


----------



## Grumpy

I grabbed a piece of firewood as well Dave, luckily customs allowed it in.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Wicked. I think I have a couple trees that look like that after the last 2 days of storms here.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Like a underwater rain forest. Just plain beautiful. I could see myself swimming through there.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

What tree is this I see before me?



















The location is the Silverlake neighborhood of Los Angeles. Not far from Dodger Stadium.


----------



## Grumpy

I wouldn't mind a piece of it Mark, whatever it is.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That would be one heck of a crotch for the lathe.


----------



## Grumpy

Worth a try though Dave.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Must be a horny tree


----------



## MLWilson

Aww. You're a naughty one, Tony.


----------



## doubleDD

A tree on Viagra.


----------



## Grumpy

Mark, it's just a tree mate. I don't know what you are on about.


----------



## doubleDD

Wait until Mark sees this one.


----------



## MLWilson

Where'd it go? It's gone.


----------



## Grumpy

Hmmmmmmmmm!, gremlins me thinks!
It was just a tree


----------



## Grumpy

Someone's hung up about it


----------



## doubleDD

Wow! A few branches on this one. The birds will love it.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Good ones Danny boy!


----------



## Grumpy

More on the spooky theme


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

This is what I found, about four miles from my house today. My back is, unfortunately, horribly off its game, presently.










Yeah. It's Ficus. One of my favorites.


----------



## Grumpy

Didn't you grab any bits Mark?
This is a horny tree!!!
.


----------



## MLWilson

Tony. Read. My back is shot. It's freshly cut. I KNOW how heavy that stuff is.


----------



## Grumpy

Mine too Mark. Take care mate


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

That's some fabulous Jacaranda.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Looks like a face of an owl.


----------



## MLWilson

Floss Silk


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Halloween, here we come.


----------



## Grumpy

It's not far away Dave!
.


----------



## doubleDD

That tree gives me ideas. Only the neighbors will think I'm sicker than I am.


----------



## CFrye

Only the neighbors, Dave? Nothing new to family?


----------



## MLWilson

Given the world in which we currently dwell, I find that photo disturbing. Seriously. Twenty, thirty years ago, I might have found it amusing. Nowadays, it conjures up other mental images. Jaundiced, am I.


----------



## MLWilson

Here's what appears to be a dead olive tree in downtown Los Angeles



















Oh, to have my Silverado and a chainsaw with me right now.


----------



## CFrye

Does that mean your back is better, Mark?


----------



## MLWilson

I might've muscled through.
It took two weeks for the back to feel up to going back to what I as doing when it blew out. Now, it's the legs.
And, the back. But, yeah, for that wood, I'd find a way. I'd likely get arrested for it. There are actually two of these trees, opposite each other on the street. Look at the beautifully twisted trunk. Oh, I could go to town on that.


----------



## MLWilson

Here's the other one. Upon further observation, I'm not sure these are Olives. But they're definitely something.


----------



## Grumpy

Yes t was a bit off mark, sorry about that.
.


----------



## Grumpy

No posts, or very few Jocks. On a cruise from London to Sydney for a couple of months.
Look forward to seeing your posts when me & Mrs Grumpy get back.


----------



## doubleDD

Bon voyage


----------



## waho6o9

Have a great time Grumpy!


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks guys. Might get some tree shoots on the way.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Have fun! There should be a few odd trees to shoot on the islands.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> No posts, or very few Jocks. On a cruise from London to Sydney for a couple of months.
> Look forward to seeing your posts when me & Mrs Grumpy get back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Grumpy


A couple of months?! SHAZZAM! Have a good time! Be thankful you aren't in the prisoner's section.


----------



## Marn64

Ever wondered what a Brazilian Rosewood tree looks like? Here's some pictures of a cultivated one!









flowers









seed pods, this species could really use more of these….


----------



## robscastle

Mark,
No wonder the tree died it looks like it was trying to grow out of a wall 
Passer bys possibly ring barked it after hitting their heads on the trunk!

Or a mediical issue has resulted in a 90 degree turn in your back (Candy)

Many years ago I made a rocket from PVC pipe and stuck it in the tree out front.
I thought it was a great idea but the council came along and removed it 
They said it was creating too many calls about why it was there.

I use a lot of New Guinea Rosewood from fellow LJ Degoose's stash I wonder if its the same type of species

I think I see Grumpy !! check out the lowest port hole at the back with an oar poking out !

I hope its not the Costa Concordia Mk2!

I think he is going to look like Arnie when he gets back!

I posted some trees way back but got castigated by Jerrells and decided to never do it again, now I just post them in their 2nd life to escape the wrath.

I havent heard from him lately the dust was getting to him I think, should PM him for a welfare check.
Speaking of welfare
Anybody heard any more from Mike (Stefang?)...

BTW breaking News (no pun intended) its old age thats doing it to us all,
Subject to CFryes expert confirmation of course
Thats enough highjacking the blog better get off.


----------



## CFrye

Old age and extremely poor maintenance, for some of us, Rob!


----------



## Grumpy

Dead right Robert, steering the ship.


----------



## CFrye

Welcome home, Grumpy!


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Candy. It's good to be back & be able to do my LJ's stuff.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## CampD

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1113183742063233


Gratuidus New England foliage


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Welcome home Grumpy, Nice to see things getting back to normal


----------



## doubleDD

Half octopus, half tree.


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Bob. Good to be back.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## UncannyValleyWoods

> - Grumpy


I lived on a mostly primitive island called Kosrae for a while. It was a small, high island in the middle of the south pacific… On one hill, there were four massive rainbow eucalyptus trees like this. As far as anyone knew, they were the only four on the entire island and no one had a clue how they got there. They were incredible.


----------



## Grumpy

Yes, they are really something in the flesh. I first saw them in our snow country near Mt Kosciusko


----------



## doubleDD

That looks like the spectra wood they sell at the woodcraft store here. I couldn't even imagine a tree like that growing here. It would work well in the *Wizard of Oz*.


----------



## Grumpy

Here's a few Aussie 'Snow Gums'


----------



## doubleDD

What da . I know I'm not in Kansas anymore. Unbelievable Grumps.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## dj1096




----------



## doubleDD

Good one. That's my laugh for the day.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That is purrrrrdy. I may have some tomorrow after the storm.


----------



## Grumpy

Bring em on DD


----------



## MLWilson

Infrared photo, methinks.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Here it is Tony. Last weeks storm. Another storm coming today.


----------



## Grumpy

Good one Dave. Looks like you need a shovel!.
Hope you have an inside dunny. LOL
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

No wonder I didn't get my presents.


----------



## MLWilson

MADE ME LOL, Tony! I love you, man.


----------



## Grumpy

Was too good to resist Mark!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

This is the auto club of California's ficus tree I've spoken of in the past.


----------



## Grumpy

Happy New Year to all.
.


----------



## ceabrm

carolina cypress growing in the river off my bulkhead…not a ripple across the water in the river, fog settling in


----------



## Grumpy

Great photo Carol


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That would make a great piece for a fish tank.


----------



## Grumpy

Like this one in Dubai?.
.


----------



## doubleDD

Exactly, but I would need a bigger tank.


----------



## Grumpy

DD, that tank is huge. I saw it late last year. That is one continuous pane of glass.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Looks like something from the black lagoon movie.
I meant to say a bigger house above, not a bigger fish tank. Alcohol, ya gotta love it.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

I'd rather have Julia Adams on my shirt.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

This one is really cool. I wonder why it grew in hat shape.


----------



## MLWilson

Wind, Dave. Check out the ancient Bristlecones. That may well be one of them.
Lots of pictures.


----------



## doubleDD

I was in some of those national parks last March. I will have to go look at some of the pictures.


----------



## Grumpy

You might say the wind winded (as in twisted) it, LOL


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

No, Tony. Because I respect the Queen's English, I would say, "Wind wound."


----------



## doubleDD

Or maybe wind-ing tree.


----------



## ceabrm

not the whole tree, but the frozen roots of the cedar growing just off my bulkhead


----------



## Grumpy

Brrrrrrrrr! Carol. Was just the opposite down under this week 110F & bush fires.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

A Jacaranda, I'm thinking. I saw something like this a few nights ago, in L.A. It was nighttime, so I didn't photograph them. It looked, for all the world, like the roots had grown up out of the ground (not at all unusual, of course), and then had melted. Almost like beads left by an arc welder.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## dj1096

2016 was a rough year. We lost our two oldest trees on our property. My favorite was a huge Carya cordiformis Hickory must of been well over 150 years old. Sad to say, I live in Oklahoma and there are not many trees that were here before the dustbowl so the rest of my woods consist of rather thinner trees.

I do plan to hold services for these past giants by falling them and taking them to the mill to be used as natual edge counter tops in our house.

Dead but not forgotten!


----------



## doubleDD

Now that's a tree, or is two or three?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## oldnovice

I guess that IS THE definition of *GNARLY*!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## CFrye

from the web


----------



## Grumpy

Good one Candy


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## runswithscissors

Sadly, the little tree on the deadhead isn't going to live to become a big adult tree. Sometimes trees aren't terribly bright in deciding where to grow.


----------



## Grumpy

Hmmm, sounds a bit like some humans, lumberjocks excepted.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> from the web
> 
> - CFrye


Looks familiar for some reason. Trees start out of every fallen log here. ;-)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## bigblockyeti

I will have a brief opportunity to cut several cedar trees from my grandma's golf course when she's ready to sell which should be within the next year and a half or so. Only a couple trees have been harvested and milled from there in the last 30 years and they were full of golf balls particularly in branch crotches. There's over 50 good sized tree that would be worth milling but I'll first have to secure somewhere to store all the lumber as it dries.


----------



## doubleDD

A tree-sicle


----------



## Grumpy

Or a 'bark-ing' bike. LOL


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

What's it singing?


----------



## doubleDD




----------



## Dark_Lightning

> What s it singing?
> 
> - doubleDD


"O Sole Mio"


----------



## Grumpy

'Metal as anything'
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

My Bing desktop picture today.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## runswithscissors

Angel Falls, highest in the world, comes off one of those mountains.


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks for that Runswithscissors


----------



## doubleDD

Beautiful.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

I found myself wondering around Hollywood on Thursday afternoon when what should I spy with my little lie but this tree with a fence growing out of it ?


----------



## MLWilson

Up in Pasadena, I found this lovely specimen. I think it's cork


----------



## MLWilson




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Woodpecker pecked tree
.


----------



## oldnovice

I that from one of the forests in Switzerland?


----------



## Grumpy

All I know is it was on the title of the photo!.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

It needs a elevator, otherwise it's cool.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Now THAT is a tree stand!


----------



## Grumpy

Said to be Bald Cypress
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## oldnovice

That tree must be lonley, it's so blue!


----------



## CFrye

Smurf tree?


----------



## Grumpy

Could be Candy


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Wow. A water tepee. I like it.


----------



## Grumpy

These came from Dan
.


----------



## CFrye

Woah!


----------



## MLWilson

Wow. Right in the solar plexus.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

> - Grumpy


Enough with the lightning, already, Tony. Lightning frightens me. Let me 'splain. When I was a teenage farmboy in Eastern Colorado, I happened to be driving around a curve in the road at slow speed when a bolt that looked like this, and SOUNDED like an ungodly terror, hit the ground about fifty yards away. It was the diameter of a phone pole, and it stood there, quivering, screaming, for what seemed to me, at that moment, like an eternity. Seriously, time stood still. I still get the all-overs thinking about it now. Heeby-jeebies, even.


----------



## doubleDD

Post 3181. Wow, thats wicked.


----------



## Grumpy

No more Mark. Done with that theme.


----------



## oldnovice

One eveniing, while driving back from Springfield to Freeport illinois, there was enough sheet lightning that I could drive without headlights and my wife could read her book.
She is afraid of lightning that's why she read instead og looking out the windshield.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

When I was going up in southern Idaho, some evenings we could set irrigation water after dark by the lightning light.

My wife says she was hit in the leg on the play ground at school. I doubt it, but it was close enough she felt something.


----------



## Grumpy

We were at a campsite with a lot of kids from 3-4 families we went down to the river for a swim.
Half way down there a thunder storm hit. 
We were in the river up to our waist when lightning struck the river bank, it
ran down a pipeline to the river and we all got a hell of a tingle. 
Some of the kids to our horror then jumped onto the pipeline. 
Just as well the lightning didn't strike again as they would have been more fried than the Colonel's chickens.


----------



## doubleDD

One heck of a story Tony. I everyone will never forget it.


----------



## oldnovice

Lee Trevino was struck by lightning!

*From Wikipedia:*
After he was struck by lightning at the 1975 Western Open, Trevino was asked by a reporter what he would do if he were out on the course and it began to storm again. Trevino answered he would take out his 1 iron and point it to the sky, "because not even God can hit the 1-iron." Trevino said later in an interview with David Feherty that he must have tempted God the week before by staying outside during a lightning delay to entertain the crowds, saying "I deserved to get hit…God can hit a 1-iron."


----------



## Grumpy

Back to trees!.


----------



## MLWilson

On Bunker Hill, Los Angeles


----------



## MLWilson

In Pasadena, near Caltech


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Looks like a cage door on the left side. I wonder if someone lives in there.


----------



## Grumpy

Cyclone Debbie (Queensland Australia) 2 days ago. Holiday island resorts & coastal mainland areas badly damaged but luckily no deaths.
Winds recorded as high as 283kph (176mph).
.


----------



## runswithscissors

Saw similar torn up banana plantations in 2006, same location.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

A bear in a tree is worth two in the bush.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Wow!. That would make a cool workshop.


----------



## oldnovice

California lost a bunch of these beautiful trees due to too much, yes too much, rain that over saturated the ground and the roots had not hold!

*This is one of the better known ones!*



















*Nearly* lost my lemon tree during this rain!


----------



## Grumpy

I've been lucky enough to have seen some of them!.


----------



## MLWilson

There are a number of those great giants, in the Sierra, that have been cut through thusly. If this is one I think it is, I've been there, and it's in Sequoia Park, in the western front of the range. The Sierra Nevada mountains are known for their heavy, wet snows. Deep, heavy, wet snows. While the western side isn't quite as profound in this regard as the eastern slope's 14 to 20 foot snowfalls, the weather is still frighteningly severe. It seems to me that this one was looking for a reason to fall over. You gotta know that, if you cut open a tree, however enormous it is, in order to put a road through it (Know this: In some cases, it wasn't whimsy that brought it about - a passage was needed, and it was either cut the tree down, or go through it.), the tree is going to be weakened. I'm sure she lived a good, long life. 
Near here, a whole mob of various trees, seemingly healthy ones, including Ficus, Walnut, Orange, Cape Chestnut, etc., were wontonly removed, wontonly, I say, with bulldozers, to clear the land for yet another rabbit hutch for humans (apartment complex). This, I find more bothersome.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Too big to mill. Not much else they could do ;-)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That looks like some *Star Wars* stuff there.


----------



## MLWilson

That is, clearly, a mud tree. Yeah. Mud grows on trees, dunnit?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

120,000 views & rising.


----------



## Grumpy

Old Aussie Redgums
.


----------



## runswithscissors

Around Peru, you see a lot of **************************************** (and it does look blue from a distance). These were introduced as a fast growing tree for building and construction purposes.

I have been told that not everyone is happy with this, because the **************************************** crowds out native species. I can't vouch for this, however.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That tree is so peaceful. I could park a boat there and take a nap.


----------



## Grumpy

Is that you Dave?.
.








Or maybe this is you;








Look out for these critters, they sleep in trees too;


----------



## doubleDD

LOL. After a long day on the water, that is exactly me.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Home sweet home.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

How about this for a burl?
.


----------



## doubleDD

WOW!!!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

If there's anyone who can ID the tree in the right foreground, that'd be swell. This year, I'm seeing more of these in bloom than I've ever seen before. The flowers resemble Hibiscus, and, in some trees, the flowers bloom right out of the trunk in bunches. There's no branch. Just a flower stem, and flower, coming right out of the trunk. It's really quite surreal. Detail photo to follow, if I can find it.


----------



## MLWilson




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## CFrye

Mark, the flowers look like azaleas to me? You might contact the city for ID'ing the tree. 
Cool use of a stump, Tony!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WE have an azalea tree.


----------



## dj1096

Just bought a 20' Weeping Willow from Attwood's for $18.95!! Can't wait to see it grow! I have a low spot in my front yard that is often wet due to the slope of my land. It should do great there and help dry up some of that moisture!


----------



## CFrye

> WE have an azalea tree.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Pictures. please!


----------



## MLWilson

Azaleas are quite small. For comparison, the tree across from the tree in question - the one with the white blossoms - is a full-blown Myrtle. They get about 20 to 25 feet tall. It's not an Azalea. I'll check with my local botanist tomorrow, and get back to you. I usually do that first.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry Candy, I am having computer issues.

Check them here https://www.google.com/search?q=azalea+tree&rlz=1C1EKKP_enUS739US739&espv=2&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjkj8fTgLvTAhVM1WMKHdX_AbQQ_AUIBigB&biw=1707&bih=817

Ours is just a couple years old and only about 2 feet high now. It has big plans for the future ;-)


----------



## Grumpy

Meanwhile, back at the ranch!.
.


----------



## MLWilson

Drumroll,please.








It is, according to my local botanist, the Hong Kong orchid tree. Scientifically, Bahenia ( possibly misspelled


----------



## doubleDD

Tony, I saw that tree on the Wizard of Oz. Haha


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That's how my flame box elder tree looked when they cut it down. Only this has a face in the middle, mine was rotted.
Cool.


----------



## runswithscissors

Looks like the sacred face of the Flying Spaghetti Monster.


----------



## Grumpy

How about this one!!!
.


----------



## doubleDD

That's amazing. That would be a table top in my book.


----------



## MLWilson

Someone hand me my drool cup


----------



## Grumpy

And this for size
.


----------



## doubleDD

Now that's how my box elder looked, all rotted in the center. But at least I got a lot of wood from it.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Holy smoooooooley. That could be an alien.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## dj1096

Box Elder is one of my favorite turning woods. It is not overly expensive, it turns and sands easily ( which means less time on a piece ), wows the crowd and sells fast!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That's a kids paradise today. Cool.


----------



## littlecope

This tree has been quietly observing the traffic here in Concord, NH for some time… 
I believe it is a Gray Birch… 









It is not dead! It has it's own schedule for flowering and leaving in…
The picture does no justice as to it's size, it is growing on the lower street, yet still is taller than all of it's neighbors!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Some trees make a great landmark, beautiful.

Tony, what's that? Looks like a decaying squirrel. LOL.


----------



## Grumpy

Dave, almost looks like a termite mound. Sure is lumpy.


----------



## CFrye

> Dave, almost looks like a termite mound. Sure is lumpy.
> 
> - Grumpy


Exactly what I thought, Tony!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

Ficus tree. Pico/Fairfax, Los Angeles.


----------



## Grumpy

How's this for grain?
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Almost hard to tell which way the grain is running on that one. That would give a burl a challenge.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Maybe this is a *sleeping* willow.


----------



## CFrye

^^^ :-D


----------



## Grumpy

I thought i caught you out having a nap Dave
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

I think that's a good one for LJ Shipwright. It's not fiberglass.


----------



## AlexRobinson

these trees awesome I liked them all, and one more from my side


----------



## Grumpy

Looks like lightning hit this one!
.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Or asplundh "expert" tree service!


----------



## MLWilson

Honestly, it looks like someone cut through the trunk, lifted up the top half, and sat it back down on itself.


----------



## Grumpy

Does look like that as well Mark
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## runswithscissors

The upside down tree reminds me of one in Port Townsend, WA. The trunk of a young camperdown elm was cut off a few feet above the ground, then uprooted, turned upside down, and grafted onto the cut-off trunk of another tree (at least that's all I can figure out). The upper part of the tree now consists of roots, not limbs. The roots are able to produce leaves, but want to reach downward and re enter the ground. The "limbs" have to be propped to prevent this. The graft is very visible still on this tree, which has a trunk diameter of a foot or so.

We were told that this is a very rare tree, and that the process is tricky to pull off. Turns out there is a similar tree just a couple of blocks from us in Bellingham, WA. It also has a visible graft scar, and has a strange growing pattern. Don't know the species of this tree, however.

To my surprise, Wikipedia says the camperdown elm really is very rare, actually listing locations where individual trees are located in the USA. They don't mention one in Port Townsend, but there is one in Port Gamble, not many miles from Port Townsend. Also they name locations of specimens in England and Europe

As you can see, the trunk is on the extreme right in the first photo, with almost all the canopy extending to the left. The canopy forms a beautiful shelter over a patio in the front yard. When the leaves are off, you can see the graft. Sorry about the truck. Couldn't make it vanish.


----------



## Grumpy

That is some tree Runswithscissors. Nice broad leaves as well.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Twiggy.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Very interesting.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Redoak49

This is one of my favorite threads. Sometimes it is apparent which ones are photoshopped and sometimes not.

I would really like to know more about some of the pics like where they are from and any other info.

Thanks for posting these pics. One day I hope to find a tree worthy of posting here.


----------



## doubleDD

Post 3296 must be bloodwood. LOL


----------



## Grumpy

Redoak49, I get these from the web mainly plus a few on my travels. Many don't have any information about them. You are welcome to add any just like other Jocks do.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Redoak49

I have my eye out for an interesting tree.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Celebrating over 125,000 views. Just goes to show how us Jocks love trees.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## ossau64

Nice pictures


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## CFrye

That's beautiful, Tony. It could be a scrollsaw pattern.


----------



## Grumpy

Very true Candy. Are you going to try it?.


----------



## CFrye

That is a bit (a lot) beyond my skill set at the moment.


----------



## doubleDD

Looks like my yard after a rain storm.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Tideline77

Bristlecone pines

https://www.livescience.com/48344-bristlecone-pines-photos.html

http://www.amusingplanet.com/2013/07/bristlecone-pines-oldest-trees-on-earth.html


----------



## Grumpy

Good one Tideline77


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

In my town, on the corner of two streets where there's an elementary school, is this, I believe, California Pepper tree. It's been ornamented thusly for as long as I can remember. I call it the "Sideshow Bob Tree." Again, as long as I can remember. It pre-dates The Simpsons.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Jim Jakosh

I love that butt burl!!


----------



## LJRay

Taken near Devil's Tower.








For some reason the uploaded version looks blurry compared to the original.


----------



## Grumpy

Got some to post from Kakadu trip soon.


----------



## Grumpy

These are some of the pics I took last week in Kadadu NP near Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia. More bombs were dropped on Darwin in WWII than on Pearl Harbour. 
.
This is an ans nest. It is said if you lick the ant's bum it tasts like caramel. No thanks!


----------



## Grumpy

A tree on the Mary river
.


----------



## Grumpy

She just happened to pose for this one.
.


----------



## Grumpy

Can you see the Croc sunning itself bottom left.
.


----------



## Grumpy

Termites have sent this tree to heaven.
.


----------



## Grumpy

More termite damage. The power poles here are metal for good reason.
.


----------



## Grumpy

Solar panels galore up in those parts.
.


----------



## Grumpy

The swamp. Bird sanctuary.
.


----------



## Grumpy

These two curve together to form an arch. At the Mary River Wilderness Retreat.
.


----------



## Grumpy

Good advice on this sign on the Mary river.
.


----------



## runswithscissors

If you ever get up to northern Queensland, check out the "Cathedral Fig." It must cover over an acre, and it's canopy is an ecosystem unto itself, with bromeliads and orchids. In general, I found the vegetation in Australia almost as awesome as the creatures. And they use "gum" aka eucalyptus (don't know which variety) everywhere, including floors in the campground outhouses. Looks like Brazilian rosewood. Beautiful stuff. Wanted to bring a container load of it home.


----------



## Grumpy

Just in case you missed the croc, here's another specimen, at least fifteen feet long.
.


----------



## Grumpy

Back to civilisation, but no swimming in the sea here!
.








.


----------



## Grumpy

Runswithscissors, I was there back during the pilot's strike in 1997. It's up on the Atherton Tablelands near Cairns. There's another on as well but having a senior moment. It's a bit like the Hawaiian Banyon trees.


----------



## doubleDD

These are all amazing pics Tony. looks like you had a interesting trip. Why no swimming in the sea. It looks very inviting to me.


----------



## Grumpy

Dave, the topical areas of Northern Australia have an abundance of salt water crocs like that big one in the photo. They don't restrict themselves to the rivers & are well known to be in coastal waters near the shoreline. The other reason is the stingers (box jellyfish) which are deadly. Looks nice for a swim but no thanks unless it's a protected area.


----------



## MLWilson

That sign reminded me of one I saw in Mississippi long ago, on a Frisbee golf course. It said, "Alligators in swamp. If you throw your disc in the water, kiss it goodbye."


----------



## Redoak49

Thanks for the great pics


----------



## doubleDD

Crocs in coastal waters in the ocean, wow. I think I'll stick with the pool.


----------



## madts

I would stay out of the pool also because of what I have heard. In Australia have Pool Sharks


----------



## runswithscissors

Grumpy: Yes, I remember there was another huge fig a few miles from the cathedral fig, but I don't remember the name of it.

Good old Cairns. The Aussies always pronounced it "Cans." But I think I figured it out. They think they are saying the "r" but we just don't hear it.


----------



## Grumpy

Yes Mark, particularly if it's a hot sunny day & the sea looks very inviting. 
We have lost a few foreign backpackers to crocs, they particularly have a taste for Germans so the locals say.
.
Runswithscissors, I just remembered, it's called the 'Curtain Wall Fig'.
When you went to Cairns, didyabringyagrogalong. LOL
.
Dave, You can go South and swim at our beautiful beaches. You only need to tackle the sharks there like you do in Florida or California.
.
Madts, I've heard there are loan sharks all over the world.


----------



## runswithscissors

We have a local pawnshop that calls itself "the loan shark."


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Now that's something you don't see every day. What kind of tree is it. Reminds me of fins of a fish.


----------



## Grumpy

Don't know Dave but looks like a rain forest variety like mahogany


----------



## Redoak49

I wonder what the grain in those root thingy is like.


----------



## LJRay

Found off of 89A north of Sedona, AZ.


----------



## doubleDD

Wow, looks like corpse of two aliens in the trunk and rock formation. Anybody else see it.


----------



## oldnovice

Yes indeed I can see them.
If they are truly aliens they will be deported soon!


----------



## Grumpy

Now Dave you are getting a bit carried away with this alien stuff. Next we will hear you have been abducted. LOL
.


----------



## Grumpy

Back to the topic.
.


----------



## doubleDD

Now that's a tree with a twist.


----------



## Grumpy

Do I see a bearded Viking or is it Dave's alien?
.


----------



## robscastle

Some shots of trees at the back of my sons place










I think its actually dead but Cockatoos love sitting there and screeching about whatever










This one has a space ship flying around no doubt it has aliens in it


----------



## doubleDD

I don't know. He kind of looks grumpy to me Tony. Lol.


----------



## doubleDD

I see the aliens are at it again. There everywhere.


----------



## Grumpy

Brilliant stuff Robert. We have the Corellas & Galahs near us. they are just as bad on the noise front.


----------



## Grumpy

This one has a firm grip.
.


----------



## MLWilson

Reminds me of something


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That's cool. Looks haunted or alienated. Just can't get off this alien thing but it does look haunted. 5 stars +


----------



## dj1096

The "off-centered" turned piece is awesome! I do a bit of extreme turning myself and have to admit I was "stumped"


----------



## Grumpy

I think it was a time exposure shot, hence the circular heavens.


----------



## runswithscissors

Maybe I'm mistaken about this, but wouldn't the camera have to be pointed at the north star to get that circular patter? Otherwise, I think, the movement would just be from right to left, or top to bottom.


----------



## MLWilson

> - Grumpy


Now, Tony, I'm reminded of a high school science teacher I had who was a world traveler who had climbed several of the world's tallest mountains. He'd made a point of taking time-exposure photos in all the places he went. This photo reminds me of one of his photos. He had taken it in the White mountains bordering Eastern California/Western Nevada. You know the place. That's where the Bristlecones live. This could well be one of the photos he showed in days of yore.
The declination of the North Star at center would indicate such a low latitude. On the other hand, the steepness of the mountainside could make the apparent declination a mere illusion. There's really only one way to place this photo. To wit: Bristlecones grow only in the region aforementioned. And, it certainly looks like a Bristlecone. For those readers who are late to this Forum: That tree is very much alive, though it looks like a snag. Also, it's thounsands of years old.


----------



## WAPY

yes, runswithscissors, you are perfectly right, the center of the circle is the north pole (or south if you are on the other emisphere ! ) 
and the closer to the equator you are (lower latitude) the lower that circle center is above the horizon. Considering the landscape visible in this picture and the steepness of the mountain side I'd estimate about 35-40 degrees north. Don't know of the place where it was taken.


----------



## Grumpy

Wapy, looks like you get the lucky door prize. If Mark is right & looks like he is, the Brisletone is found in Nevada, Utah & Eastern California. So your 35-40deg N looks spot on.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## WAPY

Hi Grumpy, forgive me, may be my english has some leak, I'm not shure what you mean with 
"get the lucky door prize" and with " looks spot on".
Thanks


----------



## Sparks500

Being new here, I saw this thread and started going through it. This is some really interesting stuff.

And, I HATE Photobucket!!!


----------



## Grumpy

WAPY, That's just Aussie slang for you got the correct answer, there is no physical prize, just recognition that I agree with your answer.
Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Grumpy

Sparks500, glad you like this blog. I think the 128,000 views tells us a lot about our love for trees.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Love them yellow orange leafs. We see a lot of that in the fall around here on our sugar maples. Beautiful.


----------



## runswithscissors

Those look like aspen to me ….?


----------



## Grumpy

Yep, me too


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## oldnovice

Hey, *runswithscissors*, how has your aspen?
Just couldn't pass it up as you brought up the species with which I concur!


----------



## WAPY

ah ah ah ! Grumpy thanks a lot ! I guessed there was no prize !


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Bet there is a lot of critters hiding in there. It also has a cool entryway.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## CFrye

Is that the tree version of Spats?


----------



## Grumpy

LOL Candy
.


----------



## Grumpy

This one has legs.
.


----------



## runswithscissors

Reminds me of a small tree (don't know name) we saw in the Amazon that does slowly walk on its leg-like roots. Moves from one season to the next, very gradually. Apparently in search of nutrients. Google walking trees and you'll see several of them.


----------



## CFrye

> Reminds me of a small tree (don t know name) we saw in the Amazon that does slowly walk on its leg-like roots. Moves from one season to the next, very gradually. Apparently in search of nutrients. Google walking trees and you ll see several of them.
> 
> - runswithscissors


Was it called an 'Ent"?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That's the beauty of trees. Most of it is eaten away and rotted and it is still a thing of beauty.
Dibs on the wood when they cut it down.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That must be the start of the yellow brick road.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Great fall colors Tony. Must be the time of the season for you Aussies.


----------



## Grumpy

Just a photo I came across Dave, last month of winter here!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Now that's a pussy willow.


----------



## Grumpy

A tree within a tree!
.
.


----------



## doubleDD

kangaroo tree


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Well tie me kangaroo down.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Notice how the setting sun light bends around the elephant's trunk? That proves Einstein's theory ;-)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Haha, what the heck is that?


----------



## CFrye

I think I saw one of those trees in a Dr. Seuss book.


----------



## MLWilson

Clearly, it's either Thing 1, or Thing 2. Or their mother. Can't really tell.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Whatever it is, it looks like it has elephantiasis!


----------



## Grumpy

Here's some more to wet your appetite!
.








.
These 2 like each other
.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/233201


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Amazing.


----------



## Grumpy

Thousands of figures are the oldest in Europe
A wormwood (Pinus heldreichii) growing in mountain ranges in northern Greece is 1075 years old according to dendrochronological dating. This means that the numbers are currently the oldest known living tree in Europe. The thousands of years were discovered by researchers from Stockholm University, the University of Mainz and the University of Arizona.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

I would like to see what the lumber would look like from the bottom of those trees. Cool.


----------



## Grumpy

Dave, How about this one?
.


----------



## doubleDD

Tony, if you take the bark off of these you would have ready made boards. Man, they are wicked looking. I believe these trees would look good in a scary movie.


----------



## Grumpy

Dave, they are amazing. How would you like one in your front yard?.


----------



## Grumpy

Here's another to wet the appetite.
.


----------



## doubleDD

These are some wild looking trees. If I had one of these I wouldn't go out there at night. LOL.


----------



## Grumpy

I would be worried if they looked like these!
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

A tombstone tree. Now that gives me an idea for Halloween.
As long as I don't see my name on it.


----------



## Grumpy

Now there's a new theme Dave
.
How about these
.


----------



## doubleDD

Hahaha. Great Tony. I wonder if the tree really grew around those. I love the hat hanging on the throne.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Someone should tell this tree it's not polite to chew with your mouth open.
Wish this one was in my yard.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Wicked-ville. These are amazing. This one looks like the talking one on the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That;s some nice carving. This one looks like my neighbor.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

It's a sign.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That's twisted.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WOW! A rare barber pole tree. I thought they went extinct. That was why barber pole makers had to go to artificial materials.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## oldnovice

Totally "enchanting" trees!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I was on vacation at the beach and we drove up to Bald Head island for a day and I took a few pictures of this:














































Relatively unassuming from the outside, but the last pictures are of the inside, if so inclinded (and a bit more limber than I am) someone could climb it from the inside!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Dark_Lightning

As soon as I recover from my wrist surgery (carpal tunnel release), I'll be taking a camping trip to the Sequoias. I love camping around there, it smells so nice and fresh!


----------



## Grumpy

Dark_Lightning, i'm envious.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Dark_Lightning

> - Grumpy


I'm a member of car and truck forums (my other interests, besides metal working), and it's a standing joke at the car and truck forums that if you stop and ask if the person who owns that vehicle is interested in selling, that they will say that they are going to fix it up. Given the length of time that it takes for a cactus to grow that tall, this would appear to be one of those owners.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> Dark_Lightning, i m envious.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Grumpy


I dunno, don't you have some eucalyptus forests that smell nice?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Off to the USA today, not much posting for a couple of weeks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Better stay there for awhile. We have hurricanes and wildfires on both coasts. Floods and smoke in the middle


----------



## Grumpy

Bob, Honolulu first then Salt lake City for tour of the desert lands, Yellowstone, Mt Rushmore, Black Hills etc.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That should be mostly in the clear. A couple days ago smoke covered WA, OR, ID and western M T. They haven't shown it since ours blew back to where it came from. Hopefully any around Yellowstone will just be like high overcast.


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Bob. Back safe & sound. Even had snow at the right time in Yellowstone" 
.


----------



## CFrye

Welcome back, Tony!


----------



## doubleDD

Looks like when Tony left, he left us with snow.


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Candy. We met a lot of nice Yanks on the trip & saw some great scenery.
Dave we came back to record heat for our spring. Might be a hot dry summer!.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Welcome back home, Hope you had a great time over here.


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Bob, sure did.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## oldnovice




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That's one way to use the trunk of the tree.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Grumpy


Not trees, no branches ;-)


----------



## Grumpy

Here's your branches Bob
.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yup, now that is a tree!


----------



## doubleDD

It would of been nice to see the leaves too. LOL.


----------



## Grumpy

Ok Dave, i'm working on it
.


----------



## Grumpy

Halloween is coming


----------



## doubleDD

Perfect. The squirrels are trying to do that to one of my trees. It's all out war.


----------



## Grumpy

Don't you hurt that poor little squirrel Dave!
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

I can honestly say I will never lay a hand on the squirrel.


----------



## Grumpy

Just as well Dave. Skippy heard about it & was ready for a plane ride.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

I'll stay away from Skippy. LOL.


----------



## Grumpy

Anyone for 'Honky Tonk'
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## sras

That is really cool the way the roots have followed the grout lines.


----------



## Grumpy

What happened to the skater???.
.


----------



## doubleDD

I believe he took off his skates so he could sneak up on the squirrel and forgot where he left them.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Trees growing out of trees and trees growing in the air, things you don't see every day, good ones Tony.


----------



## runswithscissors

The Olympic rainforest (WA state) has lots of trees growing out of trees. Saplings take root in "nurse logs," deriving nutrients from the decaying stump or log. Sometimes you see a tree standing on its roots like legs, after the nurse log as rotted away entirely.


----------



## Grumpy

The original tree hugger.
.


----------



## oldnovice

Is that one of those blasted "environmentalists" trees?


----------



## Grumpy

Definitely a tree hugger Oldnovice.


----------



## Grumpy

Here's another to wet your appetite.
.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

Cool! Nature sure comes up with some strange beauty!


----------



## oldnovice

Is that a "python" tree?


----------



## Grumpy

Does look like a python!.
.


----------



## doubleDD

Kinda looks X rated.


----------



## Redoak49

I am certain that is a tree hugger.


----------



## oldnovice

I think the little tree may have wood!


----------



## Grumpy

Keep it clean boys. the little fellas name is woodie Bonker, LOL


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That's a new twist Tony.


----------



## oldnovice

Reminds of this statue!

data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMSEhUSExIWFRUXGBgYGBUXFxcWFRcXFRUXFxUVFxgYHSggGB0lHRUVITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGhAQGi0lHyUtLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLf/AABEIAQsAvQMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAADAgQFBgcBAAj/xAA/EAABAgMFBAgFAgUDBQEAAAABAAIDESEEBRIxQQZRYXEigZGhscHR8BMjMkJSB+EUYnKCshWS8TM0Q6LCJP/EABgBAAMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgME/8QAIREBAQEBAAIDAQEAAwAAAAAAAAERAiExAxJRQTIEInH/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/AM9YJ0QYo6J96/ujwm1QY46LuQWTXqPQfq6giP8A/J1f4oUHP+0I7x/1OQ/xci+znoCIK+9xR2Dv8kKKel2/4lGbolVR6S8QuyXVK44xEnl46+6IYRoTSXNArPTfUJlhhCH083Izh9XIeCtVx7Gl+ExSRmZN46E+ilrZsC1wPw4jmmUpOGIeSm9wpzkUSH/02+9VcboHyYfLzURe+zcaysaXgFs5Y25Z0nuUzdLfkw/6VFrSHMl6SVJeSWQQuEJZXCgBuCgozfnWg7rOe9r/AFU+5V61fXazugS72j/6U9/5o5/1DC6SGFjpTxNAG4TYWnrrly4KOt13RXPLg2YOVR5lPrGJNhkSBwiZEpywgAZcBqnhcd5OVKUnlRE7vHWxF4nfOVWjYIg+w+KR/DvH2O/2lWkTzDh3oZIGZB7VpP8AkdfjO/8AH5/UZDFUGJ9LuQRYbkOKPq5Bbf1F9EQcxyRo338m/wCL0KAKjkjWjN/9LfB6V9nz6Aimo96FHhn32IDjVvvQo0M17EU4KQnFkshiODRTeTkgRApG5nyeBvUW+Ghxa9m4jMOGTw6dQJYTx3KduS4/hkPIxOHsyVhuqGHCUlaLsskPCRLpSqDu3hRtpW4ZXfAk0bzqpmyWWlVE2Z0nlkqNMyeByUlDtIx504KpjO2hXvdTY0J8Jwo8FsxpuKztliMEfCdUs6M98jQ9a1YvBGaou1VmwxsWjwD1ih8krF/Hf4hZLiWQuSUtiCFwhLIXCEEG4Kt3mXNNpbgcTEa1rTI4ZDASZgZ9EhWchIwoyWZR/wCKM0vZ9LD9swTQlrQ2YoCF2JbHkklgmdxblQankrwWpJhjcnkRl/VHdeDw0N+GTLOoE6AaZZLjbWT9THcJT79+SurrM0/aOwID7DD/AAb/ALQj6wZf1SoQQohz5Loz9jrSYhFZbl0uXSrPm3kl2h8nO4tHg9Cspq3kl2p0i4yn0RT/AHBT/Wm/9QScve9OYOYTZ+EkYZy4581IWKyfEIaJjKdJ09lHV/pc6UxheQ1oJJ0kp6HcrobBE1BryU/s1cTWV+G4z11VnfYmFhaATMSkRIjqWNutdw22PIc2pyVu+ADka71QLPZ49mJdLE1We678Y8SNDuKOc9J608dYS1ziZnFKokCJBR7ocRpnNshvJn2Sqp+DaQQlugBw3qsTqn3zfj4LC+H84j7G5AfkZCgHWoaJej7S1kR8p4aAZCa0H/Tmj7R1CSiby2ea6rOieVD1KbKvm8xUCF6Sc2yxuhOwvEvAjggSUtiCEkhEkuEIBBC8Gpcl6SAQWpOFFIXCEwDhSHtRiEh4QTNnOnQLuOVUN0TiD1JIdvXU4tKhuqPY8UR7+l/aPEpvORC8InS6vNTfa+b4LFff7q0bGgl4cd/7evaqtDcrZcDsIadyn5PSvj9tduuGMOSeRoGqidnrViAViw0BWUOmb4IIk4Ks33dJYZsEsyrq6DNqbR4Ie0Tzy8lVmlrKRthFs8Uw4jS4ToRQy7ZHuVyuXbKG4Azod9FD37ssIj5kZTUJZdnIkB05ktJnLdNLcPxWtWa9IcQTDgnjSCs4ueD8yWhVzsIcwymSNFUupsx6+LA2IJOHI6hUu3WQwnYT1HeFoOPFNV7aWxEgOA+mc+RU9Rpx1/FWXClkLklLYmS9JKkvSQCSFxKIXCEAgobgilIKAyh793gkYzv7guYgkOeulx5BC7Wq4D0urzQfiLwd0hy8wiiHLQrtd4AgsibpT5KjCLJXPZ92OzlvCY81Ha+Gj3BDk0OVsgPpIrPtlr16AY7NtPQq5QrRRRDqRhxcND9J7kYtAHIgjnOiYsqiwmkHpHKoCJU2FXq1oM1B249F1JKcvBgL2iWhKh79HyyAqqYgLsiycDLerfYi4gKkl2FwOgV3uW2te0SUctKciGQea5aLNMI1ptAQBaCVdTFLvex/CiEaGo9EwkrPtLCmwOlVpz4Gh8lWlnXRzdhMl5KKSUlOJBSiUklAJJSCUolDKZMmMMbkOIwaJwhRQulxU2Iy5r0+l1LjvNeP1BKqEfpz8lfthOmwt3HsmqC7TmrNsfeXwY0iaPp16FLqbD5q02xjoEXEBz4hW6471ERgrUJpaLII0OeZkq/ZQ+BF6Nd43j1WXpftq9iiNlnmnMR4lyVMuu9AXYQaSBHXopQPeTQkBLRiYtz5xAeBUVe0MuhuAzkZJxEaR0i6Z4oJjaFXsqMsVqNHbKRoVJ7PxgwkDVQW0wAOJulUa67TiILazUeqv3Fyc+eaVAjhRbXHVGYU9GH1rIewtOREu1Up7ZEg6U7FamxKymoO+rGWPxDJ3jqpq+PCPKSVwlcJQ1cckFccUMlBFJBcvTQ3FMmWmLxSHPG/xSgkxMl0OM3icPNcLukEU5Cmg/dCdllKo0/mCAI6suakbsPzGUpiCDZw6WR8FY9l7sMV+J1QDLep66yL5m1qFyt6A96JveViAdiCeXZBwNATiOzEFn/Dviq/aWBjhGGX3DcTk7r95qZbaDJr2OBEqg+qQLJQgiYOY4KLj3eGAmHEc3+U9Jvql6OeVjsVuDjI0KkXNBCz+FaorTPDiH8tT2Zq43O97gPA0KU8nfBvb7jbFzJby/dN7JcnwaMNOIqrE6Jho4SSYdqbiGXWjBpmLC8Vl3ozLGfumBwFVNdHQgo8Nk0/qX2RVnu1gdiGJ0tT9M+WqFtBd+OE6Qq0THVp2KdELQ04oUVtCE8E68sqL0lzk1td4wGPcwxatcWkYX0LSQRlwTOJfsAfc48m+pCh0H74iCYqiI20UEfl/wCo800O0sL8XH+4ehVRNqxiIhOiKvO2oZpCPW70agP2qrSEOsu/ZOSp+0VnGdx7F44vxKcF5lp1Zrjp/vNbOamDzTdXehObUIj9efkhuOXvRByFlu5alcmGBBYJ1kKDxWXw6kDiFebPFLy1uuXUFl8t9Nfik8rxZLwJFHFPWW4jPtCgLKzDJOY0UyoVjOrF3mVPG2NInMJFlut8c4smaceKqkK1lz2snRxAPKdVrlxtbgACv/SP8oyx3EGBPmWWSmIsqBJLAqnGJvSItViERuF9Qqle+zJYZse8DTpO9VfXkZKB2jtU5Qm61J3D9/VFk/olv8Vmx26PCdgb8znp1q13ZekQViQXNbqfqA400TK57DKslabNDklyfRDY+Gv1MOTs5c+CVFPM8dEUWdoyoDmBkerTqSHtAEpz8leIfO229mDbfaBWXxCTL+YB3mq9EYOPvqW0X7snAjRokRwONzpzBM5yAyNMgNFQdrtkH2RnxsRdCJlM0LScp7wd6iVv4U13IoZ5JcSI3f4+iEXj2FpEU/uawG0RRCaWtJBMzUdEE6clZBsI/W0N6mE//QVQs9rcx2Jhc128GRrnVEfekc5xYh5xD6pouhTkhPciOTd5VJsAec+aE85e9Ep+vNIJyTA0J8iDuIPYrrdcUY2mdPVU6w2YxHYRlmTuCsdgh/DkATTesfkxr8etCg2bFKuafvsNJAAqMuK0BzWCc3E15DPyV/um7JyMlji7cZo+wPg2hhl0S7sMitR2bjTbXNOb2uRkRmXSFQeVZIF1WcsWnPOVnetTL3yqhNhufUuDRuCcsFF6KQ1s1aEfeEVkJs5zVcgQzEeXnU92iLbo5jRJD6R3lS932WSi+aueDiwWfCE9LpJNAhF5JkFciaKYiTaXYRvdoPVBL3NqO3yTR9oifiDvyp31RShMOxzdMy371XP1Ss87tjSGRhu6hEarbZYoM8YDfPkojbxodd9rGY+BEPGjSR3yUyLl8vmp6RNIeUma0BZck40klImgjx5Td6NEQYj1URaaPOaQSuvOaSVQixbKwqPdxDewT8wpWPBkUPZizygtJyMz4y8k+tQmBvXN35tb8z/qlNj3/Nwk+9Vt1wv6MuCxXZWyEkvAmRXmJyPmth2fi9EDgjlPaYtLpAlM7JJVz9Ur1fBsobCJa9721GYDekT2ho61KbO2wRoLIg+5oMt0xUK98ozxqehBVm/L1qYTc515aqxOiYWuPBZnEiu/ioxJ1p1ADyS7uHzFpumx5FWCFDkFF7PPBZM5qYImEufRdU2cC8yHalQ4GFeGJuXYnMKKH8DqFcKmkVtMs0yiwq5D3lKSmnNQXMRYUphAhyEpSoq1+qVsbBu20b4gEJuQJMQyMuqZPAFXYwQsi/Xy0dGyw95iPl/SGNH+ZRipfLG3BIKI5CcE1aSQkleckTVRJ9EKaxCnUQUTSImg2ci2aCXuawfcQPVCec1M7JwQ6NM/a1x7peBKOrkPmbV3hQQGtaKAa8BuTG0GZPNSVlqwayGXMCXmmMFnzWg/kPFcrpXnZSy4f7WgHnmfFaNY7OMIIVK2XZOG48ST2q92L6FXLLpXdsbCIwAInhFOZ/4TXYeLJjoX4mnI+yrBezKDiqncz/hWxzdD6p39Kfi9xGTaQqNa7L8153laJDFFX7TYxidTUquuUyom7rYWdE046Kes9rnqow2GeaA6A5pmKKcxW6swdRInIhwzHfwULZbycKOHWpWzxmvFCnpYkWuDhMe+BXQ3gmzZtMxXeESFaQ7Qg7ir1OCEyWPfr9Yz/wDljaAxIZ5nC9v+LlsgdRVfbm4W2+yRIALcf1QydIjatruNQeDigR8wk8UJ5HFO41lc0lrhJzSQQdC0yIpxCaRGI2Kym7nhcD+C6WrwVFlO4hQIuuScvcd6aReJTQbO1Vp2Rs5EKLFlmWsbxl0jLuVXcN1Vddmv+0ZPIPd2EyPgp+T00+P2tECHJoG+fdMTUY9uF89xB7FNwYZIaZaDzn4hM70s3S4nXmsK1l8rvss6kRvX21V0sBPw6qg7KRPBvhJaHYR0FUiKBejqNHvJUW3RMFrB4+NFdbykXDkO9Ue2/wDcjmPFHXoufbT7FEmxp4JNogAg8s0G6jJgHBetUecxoOqavfCM8hMhAio7Fx9nBCSw0yqjtG/OSQQbvlxMp8N41UlFsALfiwjI5y0O9R1tbXiCpW4rRNpHFKZuHTi74mJs0p7ROfHzUXd7i2K9hOpIUlFdknowdnFNLQ2XrknIdPJNYkeeVTPT13Ioj5x/Utvw7ytQLMOJ4eBoQ9jXYhzM+uap8SMdy0P9bX4rxHRlKzwxP8hjinEOFS3+0rPizgnMVdNi4riO5nBJwK9LCorvf/KbvRohQHJxGkrRrosJZBZD+5sp8/qd1DLrCoV2QsUVjTkXDur5LVLtZ0cUuNcpHU76gdij5L/Gnx/qbuODPonQSE9Tme9CtdnmXSrUTO6gy7k92WZNj3HiAd8sj4I0GGHvdLIBpHEykSe5Znb5CuA4YhGlCPA94K06wDoDksss5wRqbiOsVWk3Hag+HnonynpH3hFGNxOg8AqXerz8ZpG8dxU9fFpDYjmzmZzl4TUFaKvY81AdU88pcEuqfMaRcsXExp4IDpkkTRLhgyhNJpSfbVNYcX5judE/5C/p1EeGiQ04LrIxlLrnqhOSQBomALW3WXA+RTW6YpD5fzDsOXinlqaXNLZU7+CibqmIpacwR3VUX2ciWe4fxTuQnzTgRyTICgnM8lH2NjnxYokSHTExp1qVtMEtYZCpp5GSfsejf+IJzmewBCdEkJSEzQZlAhw3A17M6pxBhk5E85INVdu9kP8AUYLfhnDGhTwOdk9pzhnUCciDWRHErCLfd8SC90OK0te0yLTp73r6nFmccznSRFQsk/WexNEazvkA50OI1x1IY5mCfLG5PcEm1lBagvClHwW8UE2dOdH9an4ex0P7orzyk3yKdM2Zszf/ABz/AKnOPdOSnXNQ3BH2qcivfwbIUQYWNHUBorLYIs4QaPuAJP4t+nwae1Rlvs5cJjMVHoi3VaaYRmSRI6ACfr2qatY7ntTjDwNFASOqcgOZz7FL2FuAuxainCXvwVZu+0/CFKzPYABUdqlX28OoCCfyp3aJaVj1pd8xuH8qfv3q57N2tkNmEuEwZELMYlqeyJv199qsmzjwZueag+KX2O8p3aeG0xQ8at7SMvJMHwgcMhkQ4butS9ssnxW0dI5ic1FwWlpk7MUQmLNFvYljWQ2AZTmV2FArOc+4KHsrlM2O0Co8FXshnNnmdfc5pcGG1onhEyiQ4TnVwy4nNFEMTkROWZlwn75qsTaZRo40Q4UUYg8gzOeQd49ylDDOQEp6+m5eZBE8utH1Go+FFDBITPSJzGvLmlM+JEMhRGjWUTpPii2Y1Ay3yRh642ySzr1URmtGUkWIhuVZidJeVmX6w3d8llplP4bi139MUgDsc0f7itJdEzHGXbVUf9USXWKI1s3ERIcwBOgIdUbsj1KOpMX8dzpizYrDoe1DiPkaBKfBQnBZyR021pD4U02iQE0um8Mobz/SfIqVctHPYjzCUbbIBa4PboZkbxkeuqnHBCjwZhIRDstYOunvwCnLoHQkauM5DcKVO7RVS2wix+IdYVluJkm4jkcJ4kmchPcpxe+Di03e5/SaMhKYqOSd3DCJc0OOFoeARkSN/aiQbW6JEDATWUyMtBIbpZBT113TjDhKQxET3Z1pnpRGFqYh2cMwgRC4l7m6TOeGnUEeyXJieHPJIkQRQdKedOCVdV3w4bQS2ZOc6mmSk4EQTnKW5PInVai2UtJABoctTyUzdlncwdJvTNeDR6p7GeBIgZoFoikSlqlblwTyPBtJma197upFsQzJFa9+ZUXCdWgzTiBEm6h75BHPV0XmJQOm2eXuiQX964zC0Go7Uxj3ixtBU8FtevHlnh073p3JpEjVoeZ8gg/xheCB3Z1yS2NA6Oay66/F8z9KjWoyz9UNuIiczwXLTGDT0stBvKaxLxoJAmZ3VS2mJHtRaPq161DWy0hwcDzB3nSfHJGixS4Ho1P5adhUa6zE5knXh1BOSjwgbz2dgx5kjA/820PWMiqla9kLQx0mNEVujgWt7Q4iXVNaUWSCRMKvrKc6sZe0qcum34pQ3mv2nfwPFV+E6aMEzWuJCXAEK5LxET5cQ9LQ/lwPHxUrFsW5LC9Kze9jxAkJOz1pOEsmejU6mTfp/wAu5TcazkZhQMeD8KMH5McQ13CZRhalbrjkWgZyJBAlUkGbR4LU7PGYGhjQG6kA67vHVZPYXuEdrpTOId5y71pNmnJuUjXt39qW4LNTMEz1pLtSjORrI70H4o7NEl0Skt4080rQViJFXV13CfckWkiTZOBp9W9MbXEbQE4paAE5HUJDY1JhpJrnQJXz6AoJcTInwCIwOBoB3Ee6Jq2euZ3ZJcLo5U0R9aNPIscgScZHhIU8+SZsf0gQKVzp5JS4q+v6Wluiu0IHUvCeriZ51l4LjGk5AnkJp1DsEQ6S5lOc/haavquSUnDuj8ndg8yncK7YY+2fOv7K5xU/eK9gJoATyE0Rt0xXfbL+oy/dWdrAKAS5UXpKp8afugIWz/5v6mjzKO24YA+yfEk+RClikK5zE/avliwWiXRJ5eilGlQJCl7E4loJWDph40q33De3xJQ3npjI/kPVU9iO1xFRQioKDzWjGGDmFHWy6GvBGSeXdELoTHEzJaCTxITlNnYqf+nRYURrgMQDgZ7q68FebFaTgHRcDKk5Jo1oT6FklZBLRg5xBmZHv7UuGyQqSUlqVNLICqbl5EsbA5wByVihWKG3Jg66nvVznStxW4cJzvpaTyCdwrpiHMBvM+isK8q+kTeqiYdyj7nk8qJ1Du6G37QedfFPFwqpIm2kASyXJJRSVSXV5cKSUApcJXElyA45yRNDjuNVAWy3xARJ3cOHBR13i+eNf//Z


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## dj1096

Those trees are so…"TWISTED"!


----------



## doubleDD

Almost makes a cool bicycle rack.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

I suddenly have a taste for pretzels.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Godzilla maybe?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Everybody needs a hug once in awhile.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## CFrye

Do ya think the momma tree sings "Rock a by baby"?


----------



## Grumpy

Don't know about that Candy, but will the little one eventually strangle mum like those big fig trees do!.


----------



## Grumpy

This one is caught between a rock and a hard place!.
.


----------



## runswithscissors

Have to wonder if the tree actually split the rock. The growing roots of a tree can exert a lot of pressure. Look what happens to pavement where an adjacent tree sends roots under it.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> This one is caught between a rock and a hard place!.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Grumpy


"I am the tree that split the rock. Fear me". Like runswithscissors says, trees can grow anywhere.


----------



## Grumpy

Very true Dark Lightning, this one proves it!
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

It's halloween down under.
.


----------



## doubleDD

Where's my candy.


----------



## Grumpy

Here you are Dave, Enjoy.
.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That looks more like a Valentine's tree than Halloween ;-)


----------



## therealSteveN

Man, PhotoBucket sure messed with this thread…


----------



## doubleDD

Thanks for the treats. Or is it tree or treat.


----------



## Grumpy

Dave, it's a treat tree of tricks. Bob might be right, it looks more like a valentines tree.
Don't get any ideas from that Dave.


----------



## Grumpy

Now here's an interesting way to wear a helmet.
.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> Now here s an interesting way to wear a helmet.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Grumpy


That's the tallest pickelhaube I've ever seen.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Dark_Lightning

> Very true Dark Lightning, this one proves it!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Grumpy


Looks like some sci-fi creature ascending/descending that hill side.


----------



## doubleDD

My grandson says it's a Brontosaurus.


----------



## robscastle

And what looks to be an excited male Brontosaurus at that.

Sorry could not help myself


----------



## Grumpy

Or maybe a 'Brontotreeus'


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

I had one of these through the fence at my last house.


----------



## Grumpy

Dave, you could say it's 'fenced in'. LOL


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Tony, when did you start doing selfies? This tree looks GRUMPY. LOL


----------



## Grumpy

Dave, you ain't seen nothin yet.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That last one belongs to the Crab-apple family.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## dj1096

As a wood turner I see all the burls posted and think, "so much beautiful art pieces, so little time!"


----------



## Grumpy

Dave, I have two large burls (about 2'6" across), had them a few years but just like looking at them.
One day I might cut them up.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That burl looks like someone is getting a horsy back ride.


----------



## oldnovice

To me it looks like the top black one is eating the lower green one. 
Is there such a thing as tree canabilism?


----------



## runswithscissors

Not exactly cannibalism, but a parasitic fig will completely engulf another tree and ultimately kill it. Saw them a lot in Queensland, Australia.


----------



## Grumpy

Very true Runswithscissors, I remember one is called the 'Cathedral Fig' & I think the other one is the 'Curtain Wall Fig'.


----------



## Grumpy

I just looked them up
Actually one is called the 'Curtain Fig'
http://www.cairnsattractions.com.au/explore/getting-back-to-nature/curtain-fig-tree.414.html
And here's a link to the 'Cathedral Fig' 
https://www.weekendnotes.com/cathedral-fig-tree-danbulla/


----------



## runswithscissors

We saw both of those on our trip in '06. They are only a few miles apart.


----------



## Grumpy

Yes, I saw them in 1996. awesome to see the strangler effect on the host tree.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Looks like a stump is carrying a tree.


----------



## Grumpy

This one is a real 'hanger on'
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Let's dance
.


----------



## doubleDD

(lovely trees) keep on dancing.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

How sweet it is!
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Makes me want to have a tropical drink for some reason.


----------



## Grumpy

More dancing
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

This one looks like he's in attack mode.


----------



## MLWilson




----------



## Grumpy

Dave, I thought that as well.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Dark_Lightning

Some wicked cool trees in this thread!


----------



## doubleDD

His fly looks open on this one, and that's all I'm going to say I see.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Water slide.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Are those head stones around that tree?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## oldnovice




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## CFrye

How far away did they have to go to get the logs small enough for that cabin?


----------



## doubleDD

I think the cabin is made from the scraps.


----------



## CFrye

Another great reason to save scraps!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

It's as solid as a rock.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That's the way to light things up.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

Love the shooting star!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson




----------



## doubleDD

I didn't think they could fly. Oh. I guess Mark proved it. LOL


----------



## Grumpy

Mark, I remember that one on the wind generator from last year. It's a great one for a laugh.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That tree is beautiful overlooking the water. Must take a lot of time to set up.


----------



## Grumpy

Yes Dave, it is something to behold.


----------



## Grumpy

If this is true to scale it's a giant tree. But I have my doubts.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Love the balcony.


----------



## Grumpy

*Yes, it's Christmas already 'Down Under'. Have a great one everybody.*
.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Beautiful tree. Wish we had those growing around here. What is it?


----------



## Grumpy

Sorry Dave, don't know that one!, but here's another.
Looks a bit like bamboo family.
.


----------



## CFrye

Red Paperbark Cherry?


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Candy for your wealth of knowledge.


----------



## CFrye

Google, Tony, Google's wealth!
;-)


----------



## doubleDD

Thanks candy. I'm going to plant one of these this spring. It's on my list. That's an interesting tree.


----------



## Grumpy

Candy, I got a Google Home Mini for Christmas. Now I can google all day, LOL.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

My 'Bing' desktop picture today.
.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> My Bing desktop picture today.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Grumpy


Tree- "To hellwithya! I made my living here!"

Though it does look like someone ready to take that final leap…


----------



## splintergroup

Vased on the picture, that is the "one" tree that always saves the hero from falling off the cliff.


----------



## Grumpy

Do you mean this hero Splintergroup?, LOL.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Knockonit

wow, mother nature sue is a fickle creature, with a personality of sorts, at least appears so per picture of trees from around the world.
Rj


----------



## doubleDD

Where's the beginning and the end?


----------



## Grumpy

Dunno Dave, looks like two octopusssss warming up.
.


----------



## doubleDD

I believe I had many a fishing lures snagged in that.


----------



## Grumpy

Here's a relative.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Looks like raindrops.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

A bit of artistic licence in this one!.
.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

Those are some well-limbed trees!


----------



## doubleDD

Nice trunks too.


----------



## Grumpy

Back to reality, or close to it anyway.
.


----------



## doubleDD

I see a giraffe. Actually 2


----------



## Grumpy

I see a giraffe in post #3643


----------



## Grumpy

I see a Monk in this one.
.


----------



## doubleDD

That's more likly a construction worker wearing a orange safety vest.
I do see the giraffe in 3643 or a tree a sourses.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

I suspect that there may be some really nice crotch lumber in post #3644…and that those "giraffes" in post #3647 may be playing a great game of "Twister".


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Dark_Lightning

> - Grumpy


Looks like siamesed carrots.


----------



## Karda

Hi I saw this tree in my new neighborhood and had to share, I think it is a black willow trunk is about 5 feet in diameter


----------



## Grumpy

Good one Karda
A bit tougher than carrots DL but I can see where you are coming from.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Marshall1

Trees 
By Joyce Kilmer 
(Was told by someone when i first memorized this poem 45 years ago it was written on the battlefield of WWI).

I think that I shall never see 
A poem lovely as a tree.

A tree whose hungry mouth is prest 
Against the earth's sweet flowing breast;

A tree that looks at God all day, 
And lifts her leafy arms to pray;

A tree that may in Summer wear 
A nest of robins in her hair;

Upon whose bosom snow has lain; 
Who intimately lives with rain.

Poems are made by fools like me, 
But only God can make a tree.


----------



## Grumpy

Very True Marshall1. Good one.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Hey, two trunks in one.


----------



## Redoak49

I saw this and reminded me of a tree. It is actually a salt dendrite that was on the floor of my garage where the salt from roads dried off and created a tree.


----------



## Grumpy

Good one Redoak


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

What is this?


----------



## Grumpy

Dave, wood grain I guess.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

More cool colors. I think there is somebody out there with a artist brush.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

This looks more like a wall than part of a tree. Cool.


----------



## Grumpy

This is a hanger-on, just like some people, LOL
.


----------



## runswithscissors

I've noticed trees sometimes aren't very smart about the jams they get themselves into. I know some people like that.


----------



## Grumpy

Me too RWS.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## oldnovice

Trees may not be smart but I am willing to bet the the one above, in post #3682, will eventually split these rocks apart!


----------



## runswithscissors

You may be right. It's amazing to see how roots can heave up asphalt and concrete sidewalks. Where's the force come from? I suspect it may be hydraulic, as the tree takes on water and adds to its cellular structure.


----------



## Ripper70




----------



## oldnovice

*Ripper70*

When I lived in Illinois one of my neighbors and colleagues had a tree removed from his front yard because it was starting to effect his driveway. A couple of years later he was getting water in his basement even in light rain.

When the tree surgeons removed the tree they told him this might happen because there is less to soak up the rain, no tree "umbrella", and the decaying roots could become capillaries to his basement wall.

But his driveway was OK!


----------



## Ripper70

The Law of Unintended Consequences struck again. I guess removing that life form to save his asphalt angered the tree Gods!


----------



## Grumpy

Ripper 70, if only that tree could 'tap' into that hydrant. Or has it????


----------



## Grumpy

This tree God is horrified!.
.


----------



## Ripper70

It's amazing how trees just engulf whatever's in their path…


----------



## Grumpy

Looks like a bit of poetic licence used with this pic.
.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> Looks like a bit of poetic licence used with this pic.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Grumpy


ROFLMAO


----------



## doubleDD

My laughs for the day.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Ripper70

Talk about junk in your trunk!


----------



## doubleDD

I think I see your point, butt-- Good laugh.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Saw a tree like this many years ago when the kids where young. Took me awhile to get them from crawling under it like a bridge. Wish I knew where that picture was.


----------



## Ripper70




----------



## oldnovice

*doubleDD*, I think I found the location of this tree, it is the Cape Scott Tree


----------



## doubleDD

Looks like a match to me.


----------



## Grumpy

Good find Old Novice.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## runswithscissors

The very interesting tangle in #3704 reminds me of one I saw on Jones Island in the San Juan Islands (WA state). It was about 10" in diameter, and had been cut off about 30" above the ground. The cut had healed over and had grown bark. No branches or needles, but it looked like a fir or hemlock. Only one like it I ever saw.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> - Grumpy


Cthulhu lives!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

LMAO.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Ripper70




----------



## Grumpy

That's a ripper Ripper, (that's Aussie slang for a good one).


----------



## doubleDD

Post 3710 would of made a perfect Valentine gift. Nature's beauty at its best.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## runswithscissors

Post 3711 reminds me of the junipers that grow here and there in the San Juan Islands (WA state). They always have that gnarled look, likely from the ferocious winter winds that buffet them on exposed locations. The wood is close grained (probably from harsh growing conditions and poor soil), very reddish, and powerfully aromatic.

I'd like to find a big enough piece to make something with it.


----------



## Ripper70




----------



## doubleDD

Must be a man cave for the woodworker.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Or it's an 8" maple tree and they're just leprechauns.


----------



## BoardButcherer

> Or it s an 8" maple tree and they re just leprechauns.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Can't be, Leprechauns have better taste in suspenders than that.


----------



## Grumpy

The ones I met didn't wear suspenders, LOL.


----------



## Grumpy

Runswithscissors, I built a bar with a juniper top (Aussie juniper). It had a very powerful scent and is a pinkish colour.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Ripper70

Ever forgot where you parked your car?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Just wondering how the tree got there in the first place. No sign of it being uprooted.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Ripper70




----------



## MLWilson




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## oldnovice

Looks like it could not decide whether to grow down or up …. sort of like a lot of us!


----------



## doubleDD

That would be a cool tree for kids to climb.


----------



## xeddog

I think TREEHOUSE in that one.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson




----------



## doubleDD

That is interesting Tony, I've have never seen the rainbow version.


----------



## Grumpy

I agree Dave.


----------



## Grumpy

Time for a few cactus trees!.
.


----------



## doubleDD

You mean time for some spiked cactus juice.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Ripper70




----------



## doubleDD

That cactus bar looks refreshing. Send one over.

I think the guy in post 3743 had a few too many.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> That cactus bar looks refreshing. Send one over.
> 
> I think the guy in post 3743 had a few too many.
> 
> - doubleDD


No, just a siesta in the shade. In the US southwest, it is so hot in the mid day that it is smarter to go take a nice nap until it is a little cooler before continuing work, instead of baking one's brains out in the direct sunlight..


----------



## doubleDD

Thanks. I know but I like the few to many better, it goes with the cactus juice. LOL.


----------



## Grumpy

REDACTED


----------



## oldnovice

Shade and a back scratcher too, what could be better?


----------



## robscastle

Grumpy where are you getting all these pictures from?
I have been through the Blue Mountains heaps of times and never seen anything like them, although I have seen a few fungi in the old railway tunnels around Linden station!

Hey did you know in my younger days I used to abseil off the railway bridge into the valley below now the highway goes directly under it. Thats put a stop to those shenagains !!


----------



## robscastle

Here is my contribution

A Madagascar Palm in our yard










Its a nasty piece of goods in the garden thats for sure, although the passionfruit vine does not seem to mind sharing the turf!.
Took us ages to grow before realising the danger.










You would not want to accidently back unto it thats for sure.






Reported to be deadly as well:
Madagascar palm is considered toxic to both people and cats if ingested, and has dangerously sharp spines.


----------



## Grumpy

Rob, don't you have any cactus in Qld, LOL.
These pictures are from all over the globe mate.
There was an incident on the 3 Sisters recently, In think an abseiler was killed climbing them. 
For those who don't know the 3 Sisters is sandstone rock formation in the Blue Mountains West of Sydney.
That Madagascar pine looks nasty.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Ripper70




----------



## Redoak49

This is one of my favorite threads but always wonder about some of the pictures. I found that if I clicked on the picture that I could get Google to do an image search to find information on the trees.

This last one is a Montezuma Cypress in Mexico and 164 feet around.


----------



## alanealane

I think someone posted a Rainbow Eucalyptus quite a while ago, but a buddy of mine recently came from visiting his daughter in Hawaii and brought back these pictures for me!


----------



## Grumpy

Redoak, thanks for that. You learn something new all the time on this site.


----------



## Grumpy

.
Melocactus intortus, at La Desirade, Guadeloupe, an island near Puerto Rico


----------



## Grumpy

.
Crested Saguaros - Saguaro National Park, Sonoran Desert, Arizona.


----------



## doubleDD

While in the Sonoran desert we saw a lot of strange looking cacti. This may have been one of them.


----------



## Grumpy

.
Said to be Floristic Endemism in Southern Africa


----------



## Ripper70




----------



## Grumpy

That's resistance for you Ripper


----------



## MLWilson

> .
> Said to be Floristic Endemism in Southern Africa
> 
> - Grumpy





> Fred and Ethel stepped off the tour bus and strolled to the edge of the Grand Canyon. They looked in each other's eyes, said , "This is as good a place as any, I reckon," and jumped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Said to be Floristic Endemism in Southern Africa
> 
> - Grumpy


----------



## Grumpy

.
The thorny Ceiba Tree, Common Name is Kapok, Native to Mexico.


----------



## doubleDD

I think I would rather tackle a cactus.


----------



## runswithscissors

Kapok used to be used as buoyancy material is life jackets, before synthetic foam came on the scene. I assume the fibers came from this tree. It wasn't the greatest material for that, as it broke down over time, and you had to discard the jacket to remain in the Coasties' good graces.


----------



## Grumpy

How would you like to climb it Dave


----------



## MLWilson

We have, in Southern California, a tree called the Floss Silk. It's a gorgeous tree, when in bloom. At the end of its bloom, it has these fist-sized pods that erupt into a big cotton ball of a very fine, silky substance that streams off on the breeze. Some of them, (though not all) have such thorns covering their trunks. I always wonder what on Earth they're protecting themownbadselves from with that armor. Wait here a minute. I'll go try to find a photo of or two…


----------



## Redoak49

That thorny tree is either one of my favorites or scariest tree.


----------



## doubleDD

Carefully Tony.


----------



## Grumpy

Ok you Jocks in the Northern hemi., it's now spring.
Where are your pictures of those trees in blossom?.


----------



## Grumpy

.
This one is a painting.


----------



## doubleDD

We had snow yesterday and more coming Sunday night. I think our spring is broken. It will be awhile before we see color like that.


----------



## Grumpy

That's interesting, summer won't leave down under. Still hot down here.


----------



## Grumpy

.
.
The saguaro , native to the Sonoran Desert in Arizona, the Mexican State of Sonora, and the Whipple Mountains and Imperial County areas of California.


----------



## MLWilson

Here you go, Gman



















And, in West Hollywood



























































































Springtime trees

And, one pretty pony


----------



## xeddog

That saquaro in #3776, I wonder what all that crap is that is piled up in the center of it.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

Looks like and eagle's nest, but it's a bit low to the ground for that.


----------



## oldnovice

Looks like it to me too, *Dark_Lightning* as for beign that low, what desert creature is going to mess with and eagle?


----------



## Grumpy

Mark's gone troppo with pics. Good one mate.
Not sure why the horse though it will provide good manure for the trees, LOL.


----------



## Grumpy

Getting close to 150,000 posts thanks to you Jocks.


----------



## Grumpy

.
Pinterest says this is an, Ahem, rather evocative, orchid. Found on Mount Tambuyukon, Sabah, Borneo.


----------



## oldnovice

*This looks more able!*
This will surely get sensored!


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> Looks like it to me too, *Dark_Lightning* as for beign that low, what desert creature is going to mess with and eagle?
> 
> - oldnovice


Indeed, lol! At least, not more than once.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> Getting close to 150,000 posts thanks to you Jocks.
> 
> - Grumpy


IIRC, you've started 4 of the most long-lived and posted-in topics. I've said it before, you sure know how to pick them!


----------



## Ripper70




----------



## doubleDD

That a roller coaster of a tree.


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks for your support Dark Lightning & all the other Jocks who read & post to this site.
You don't have to be a greenie to love mother nature, particularly our trees.
We have now exceeded 150,000 posts thank to 'ya all' (oh no I'm starting to sound like an American, LOL).
.


----------



## doubleDD

HOOOOOO RAY. Hail hail the gangs all here.

Won't raise the roof too much it's going to rain here.


----------



## Ripper70




----------



## HammerSmith

> I think someone posted a Rainbow Eucalyptus quite a while ago, but a buddy of mine recently came from visiting his daughter in Hawaii and brought back these pictures for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Alex Lane


Wow, those are Eucalyptus? I heard them called "Paper Trees" because the bark peels off like paper… those ones above look like they just got peeled. But yeah, the colors are cool like that!


----------



## MLWilson

Melaleuca quinquenervia, commonly known as the broad-leaved paperbark…


----------



## splintergroup

> Thanks for your support Dark Lightning & all the other Jocks who read & post to this site.
> You don t have to be a greenie to love mother nature, particularly our trees.
> We have now exceeded 150,000 posts thank to ya all (oh no I m starting to sound like an American, LOL).
> 
> - Grumpy


Technically that should be "y'alls"

Y'all (singular)
Y'alls (plural)
All y'alls (plural posessive)


----------



## Dark_Lightning

Or in some places, "yins"


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks splinter, i'm forever grateful to y'all.


----------



## doubleDD

Cool pic reflecting off the hood Mark. Unless you painted it on in your spare time. Haha


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

LMAO. That's a good reason to keep the kids away from the railing.


----------



## MLWilson

Carl's Jr. Parking lot, Santa Monica










I've grown rather fond of shooting photos in the roof of my car.


----------



## HammerSmith

> I ve grown rather fond of shooting photos in the roof of my car.
> 
> - Mark Wilson


Those roof shots are cool Mark. That's a nice paintjob on that hood! I can't do that off the roof of my truck 

I hope you don't mind, I flipped that last one over… I like the way the colors came out on this one… nicely done man!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That looks like somebody already parked their trunk there. Fascinating how nature can take over if not watched.


----------



## MLWilson

Hammersmith, it's the ROOF, not the hood. I'm glad you enjoy them. But, being upside-down is kinda the point. It's a matter of perspective. When we (humans, Earthlings) look at things out-of-kilter, we sometimes learn something we otherwise wouldn't notice. Has something to do with bypassing the reasoning side of our brain and letting our instincts have a look.
For instance, try this: On a day when there are puffy clouds in the sky, lie down on your back on something that lets you tilt your head downhill, as though you're looking up (say, on the roof of a car with the back of your head drooping over the top edge of the windscreen). Now, don't think about what you're looking at - just observe the sky. Move you eyes freely about, looking in different directions at the clouds. You may find it rather transporting.
I have more such exercises, if you care to know.


----------



## Grumpy

Mark, if I got down there I might not get up again mate, LOL.
My old companions Arth & Ritus might have something to say about it.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That looks like a plum-ber tree.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## KentInOttawa

> Ok you Jocks in the Northern hemi., it s now spring.
> Where are your pictures of those trees in blossom?.
> 
> - Grumpy


Here's my contribution, taken this morning.


----------



## MLWilson

I thought I put this up a couple weeks ago. What happened? It's very colorful around here right now. It'll all be gone by the middle of May.


----------



## doubleDD

Here's a picture of our Spring. The tree is shedding those white sno-buds everywhere.


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Jocks. Looks like spring hasn't fully sprung yet in the North.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Redoak49

The chairs are interesting and a couple of false stories about a wedding in 1939.

The best info I could find is…

What is actually seen above is an art installation (entitled "The Four Seasons of Vivaldi") created along the road between Haut-bois and Faulx in Namur, Belgium, in 2001 by French conceptual artist/sculptor Patrick Demazeau.


----------



## MLWilson

Not a tree. Just some more Spring.


----------



## HammerSmith

> The chairs are interesting and a couple of false stories about a wedding in 1939.
> 
> The best info I could find is…
> 
> What is actually seen above is an art installation (entitled "The Four Seasons of Vivaldi") created along the road between Haut-bois and Faulx in Namur, Belgium, in 2001 by French conceptual artist/sculptor Patrick Demazeau.
> 
> - Redoak49


That's an interesting story, but I just don't get it..

I even googled it, and I still don't get it…

To me, those chairs on the trees look like vandalism…

Maybe, 200 years from now, it'll be cool looking, if the trees live that long…


----------



## Grumpy

Hmmmm, interesting thoughts Redoak & HammerSmith, I was even wondering if it was genuine.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> Hmmmm, interesting thoughts Redoak & HammerSmith, I was even wondering if it was genuine.
> 
> - Grumpy


It's genuine Grumpy… I looked it up from from Redoak's description..

Sometimes I just don't understand modern art, maybe I don't have enough educationage… 

Don't get me wrong, I love art, but those chairs on the trees didn't please me at all. I really don't get that one…


----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


For that one there, I don't even care if it's genuine or if it's photoshopped. That's a cool pic!

THAT one, imo, is art!


----------



## HammerSmith

Who knew there are pine trees in Hawaii?


----------



## HammerSmith

Those trees must be "at least" 80' tall… they're awesome.. but a couple of them have a vine climbing up them… I'm wondering if I should cut that vine before it can strangle the tree, just as a safety measure…


----------



## runswithscissors

And there are pines in Belize, as well. I had read that they were concentrated in the highlands, but in fact they were very wide spread. Surprising to find them in the tropics. When it was a British colony (British Honduras), the Brits stole most of the old growth mahogany for furniture making. Honduran mahogany is still regarded as a useful wood in boatbuilding.

As for the chairs with the trees: I suspect the chairs were disassembled and put back together around the trunks. Of course it's possible the artist had the patience to wait several years, but I have my doubts.

But the old wreck on the dead snag is wonderful. I'd like to have it in my yard. Can anyone identify the vehicle?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Those chairs and trees are obviously a put up deal. They would be fading and rusting by the time the trees got that big.


----------



## torus




----------



## torus




----------



## doubleDD

That tree has a trunk.


----------



## Grumpy

Tropical pines a fairly common.
Here are some Norfolk pines found on Norfolk Island, nearly 900 miles off the East coast of Australia. 
In fact i'm going there on Sunday for a week. 
This is where the descendants of the 'Mutiny on the Bounty' were resettled from Pitcairn Island off Tahiti.
The trees grow up to 65m (200feet)
.


----------



## dj1096

Love the elephant tree


----------



## torus

> Love the elephant tree
> 
> - dj1096


Stephen McMennamy loves to make combophoto


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Dark_Lightning

> - Grumpy


Those students have wooden heads.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> - Grumpy


No, it's not for sale! I'm going to restore it. 8^D


----------



## doubleDD

That's where I parked my car.


----------



## Grumpy

For a fleeting moment I thought this may have been a time exposure but they are different vehicles.


----------



## Grumpy

I'll be away for a week so here's another treat.
.


----------



## HammerSmith

> I ll be away for a week so here s another treat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Grumpy


That would be a cool treehouse!

Have a good trip Grumpy, cheers.


----------



## torus




----------



## HammerSmith

I don't know if banana trees count here… I think bananas are actually in the grass family, but whatever…

Look how cute the baby bananas are!  I never took notice of them at this stage before.


----------



## HammerSmith

Being from the northeast, I never saw a banana "tree" until I moved out here..

The place where I lived at that time, had a bunch of bananas ready to pick, but they were hanging over a creek. So I told a guy at work about it, and he said "Just cut the whole tree down. It only gives once".. I thought he was just messing with me, but it turned out to be true. One good stroke with a sharp machete will drop the whole tree, and those buggahs grow back fast!


----------



## Grumpy

Nice pics Hammer & thanks for the best wishes. Holiday was great.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> Nice pics Hammer & thanks for the best wishes. Holiday was great.
> 
> - Grumpy


Right on Grumpy, glad you had a good one!

Keep this thread going man, I'll post more when I have something new to post too.


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Hammer, your'e welcome any time.


----------



## HammerSmith

> Thanks Hammer, your e welcome any time.
> 
> - Grumpy


...now you got me motivated to get some shots of the many epic trees around here.  There are a few that I've been meaning to take pics of for a while now already… Those pine trees were nothing compared to some of the Monkeypod trees… And there's a really cool old Earpod tree at the bottom of Tantalus too. You can get a small glimpse of that Earpod @ 0:03 of the vid below, but the vid does the tree no justice at all. That tree is epic!

Cheers Grumpy,

Jim


----------



## Grumpy

Jim, lots of trees in that clip mate.
You worry me though, driving on the wrong side of the road, LOL.
.


----------



## HammerSmith

lol Grumpy. The "right" side is all just a matter of perspective…  I try to always be on the "right" side of the road, but sometimes I'm forced to use the wrong side. And that makes it the right side…

But that's an old vid too. I won't say I'll never do it again, but it's been a long while since I rode like that. I kinda miss that stuff..

But yeah, there are a lot of great trees up there! Some of them give nice avocados, but it's been a while since I went up there to get some.


----------



## runswithscissors

I quickly learned to drive on the left side of the road when I was in Australia in '06. I figured, if they stay on their side, and I stay on my side, we should be okay. But I never mastered shifting with my left hand (no automatics available for rent). For nearly a month, I ground gears every time I shifted.


----------



## Grumpy

Hey Jim, the comment about the wrong side of the road was about us Aussies driving on the left down under.
.
Runswithscissors, I know the feeling . When I drove in the States I had to keep saying to mysely 'think right, think right' when I came to an intersection. The worst part was judging how far you are away from the oter vehivle on the freeway passenger side. Anyway no real difficulty.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> Hey Jim, the comment about the wrong side of the road was about us Aussies driving on the left down under.
> 
> ...
> - Grumpy


heheheh, I had a feelin you might be talking about something like that Grumpy… But sometimes the wrong side is better than the right side anyway


----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


Lol, the sign says Stop. The tree says No.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That one tree looks like a dog eating a chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## Grumpy

Dave, or a seal eating a fish.


----------



## Grumpy

This one looks like a tree eating a mail box.
.


----------



## oldnovice

The arborist told him to stick his tongue out!


----------



## doubleDD

Say Aaaaaaaah


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

You know how, sometimes, you're walking along and there isn't enough room for two people to pass? This Maple, apparently, stepped aside for no particular reason.










And, speaking of weird trees: This is a shot down Doheny Dr. in Beverly Hills. Southern California is awash in palm trees. Palm trees, everywhere. The place is lousy with them. And not a one of them is indigenous - they're all imported. Never, until today, did it occur to me to wonder this: Why? Why, oh why, did these* very expensive* trees become so popular? Particularly, the tallest ones. Those are Mexican Fan Palms. Why do I ask why? Here's why: They provide absolutely no shade; They're non-producing Palms (no coconuts); Unless they're regularly trimmed, every stiff breeze that blows leaves the streets littered with palm tree shrapnel; And, also, did I mention they're extremely expensive? They take decades to reach those heights, so the nurseries that cultivate them price them accordingly, for decades worth of the space they took up for decades. The shorter ones with the fuller heads are Sagos - more closely related to Pines than Palms (they're conifers). They're less expensive, though they do give shade, and they're prettier, in my 'umble opinion.


----------



## HammerSmith

Right on Mark, I really like that first tree that's leaning….

Imagine being a tree…. You just gotta stand there and take it… For years and years and years…

Trees are tenacious. I'll bet there's some nice curly lumber on the underside of that trunk!


----------



## HammerSmith

Most Monkeypods aren't allowed to have this much space. This one got lucky… look at those limbs that reach all the way out on the bottom… they're so low, they rub the ground…


----------



## HammerSmith




----------



## doubleDD

Wow Mark, that leaning tree is different. Around here it would of been cut down by now cause of safety reasons. I'm surprised traffic hasn't take a toll on it.


----------



## oldnovice

> Wow Mark, that leaning tree is different. Around here it would of been cut down by now cause of safety reasons. I m surprised traffic hasn t take a toll on it.
> 
> - doubleDD


Not here in California, it's green, it's a keeper until it does do damage!
You need permission to cut down trees that are in a public space.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> Wow Mark, that leaning tree is different. Around here it would of been cut down by now cause of safety reasons. I m surprised traffic hasn t take a toll on it.
> 
> - doubleDD
> 
> Not here in California, it s green, it s a keeper until it does do damage!
> You need permission to cut down trees that are in a public space.
> 
> - oldnovice


True enough. A tree that heaved up the sidewalk where I live left us with a gutter that collects water, and when the leaves fall and there's a lot of water, we have had to shovel it out. City engineers came by to survey the street while I was building a new retaining wall out front (oh, my aching 65 year old back, though I will admit that my 32 YO son is doing most of it), and I asked them who to contact. The guy took a look at the curb and told the younger guy to make a note of it, and have it done when the street gets repaved. (kicks up heels)


----------



## xeddog

> Not here in California, it s green, it s a keeper until it does do damage!
> You need permission to cut down trees that are in a public space.
> 
> - oldnovice


And that "permission" you mention will involve a lot of bureaucrats, several meetings, and some VERY expensive permits.

Wayne


----------



## oldnovice

Correct *Wayne*!
And you will have to replace it with an appropriate tree or trees depending on diameter.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

*Eye* see these are different.


----------



## MLWilson




----------



## Grumpy

.


----------



## doubleDD

As long as they keep talking, I'll keep listening. Cool video.


----------



## Redoak49

Six baby squirrels got sap on their tails and the stuck together. It happened in Nebraska and they were rescued.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

I'm not sure what to make of it but it's something you don't see everyday.


----------



## MLWilson

Roughly the same shot, about thirty minutes later, in the deepening dusk. This is in Pasadena.










The Jacaranda all over the Southland have joined the Springtime party.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


Awesome pic Grumpy! That tree is cute, but it's tenacious too!

That tree will break rocks, if it lives that long…


----------



## HammerSmith

It would suck to be tree in the wrong place… you just have to stand there and take whatever comes your way…


----------



## HammerSmith

These palm trees must've survived at least half an hour, if not more…


----------



## HammerSmith

I used to feel bad for the trees that have to just stand there and survive the winter…

but, standing there for the lava is a whole different thing!


----------



## Redoak49

I think that one is a Cucumber Tree.


----------



## Bonka

My wife was born and raised in Volcano, HI. I was stationed at Kilauea Military Camp. The camp was not too far from the Kilauea Caldera. Within it is Halemaumau volcano. It erupted of many months when I was there in 1965 I think. No lava escaped but it filled up the volcano pit a good deal. I read how many cubic yards an hour were coming out of it. The number was so large as to be meaningless.
It was a grand sight to watch at night and is clear in my mind to this day.


----------



## doubleDD

Post 3880 reminds me of those green onions.
That lava is something. No tree should have to die this way. Not even to mention the people and homes it's effecting over there.


----------



## Grumpy

I have seen that lava flow into the sea at night from a cruise ship, something spectacular.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Is This a 'He Haw' tree?
.


----------



## doubleDD

Dang, is that cool. I wouldn't need any yard ornaments if I had some of these trees posted.


----------



## smitdog

Lucky enough to have this beautiful redbud tree in my front yard.










The blooms only last a couple weeks but it is spectacular at it's peak, this pic missed the peak by a few days so it is already starting to make leaves. What I really think is neat about these trees is how the little flowers pop out along the trunk and branches too. Has anyone ever used redbud in a woodworking project?


----------



## Grumpy

Nice pic Jarrett!.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That's so ugly, it's beautiful. Imagine what kind of crazy grain you get in those burls.


----------



## Grumpy

Dave, I think the burl grain on the ugly tree would be magnifico.


----------



## grnjames

Some look fictional but awesome in their own way.


----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


That tree "does" look fictional, or photoshopped, but whatever…

I see that some of you guys think like me… Trees would fear us if they knew what we're thinking when we look at them!

Even though I'll apologize out loud when I harm a single leaf on a tree, I do see coffee tables and such when I look at a burly tree trunk like that… It's kinda like "undressing a beautiful woman with your eyes"... But that's practically illegal in the USA these days too…


----------



## MLWilson

What's inside a Peach Tree?


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Trees would fear us if they knew what we re thinking when we look at them!
> 
> - HammerSmith


They might already, but just lack an effective escape strategy.


----------



## Kyokahn

> Trees would fear us if they knew what we re thinking when we look at them!
> 
> - HammerSmith
> 
> They might already, but just lack an effective escape strategy.
> 
> - Kent


Grim as can be! Though our shops probably smell like death to them.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

This is a very interesting tree Tony. It has similarities to a Cholla cactus skeleton. Do you know the name?


----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


yeah, that one is awesome! It reminds me of a piece of wood that my friend has… It's some kind of vine that strangled a tree, maybe 12 inch diameter…

The tree part is long gone, but the vine part (or whatever it is) is like a 12"X50" woven basket. It's a really interesting piece… I'll have to get a picture of it one of these days.


----------



## HammerSmith

"Trees have to just stand there and take whatever comes their way"...

I'll bet this tree stood much longer than steel would've…


----------



## MLWilson




----------



## MLWilson




----------



## CFrye

> - Mark Wilson


Mark, does the sign read "NO LOITERING"?


----------



## MLWilson

No, Candy. The other side was a fashion ad I deemed inappropriate for the forum.


----------



## Grumpy

Could also be a no stand or no stopping or limited parking.


----------



## Redoak49

Crooked Forest, Poland


----------



## oldnovice

Hey *Redoak49*, are you sure that's not in Washington D.C.?


----------



## HammerSmith

lol oldnovice!


----------



## HammerSmith

I hope it's ok to post this kind of link here… But there are lot of interesting trees in these pics!

This is from a photographer who lives near the Lava flow on Hawaii…

http://www.andrewhara.com/2018eruptionrelief


----------



## Grumpy

Good pics Hammer.


----------



## Bonka

My wife was born and raised in Volcano, HI. I was stationed for just over a year at Kilauea Military Camp. The Camp was not to far distant from the crater. It erupted, as I recall, all of 1965. It was a wonder to behold. The eruption occurred way down in the crater and posed no danger. At night it was a kaleidoscope of orange, red and black churning in the depths.
I was also able to see it from the air during flights back and forth to Oahu.


----------



## Grumpy

I have flown over it but before it became this active.


----------



## HammerSmith

Thanks Grumpy,

I went to the "Hawaii volcanoes national park" back in the nineties, when it was flowing regularly, but it wasn't flowing on that particular day… The entrance to the park is at about 4400 ft elevation, and it was a 30-40 minute drive down to the shoreline where the flows were. We drove down there, but there was no lava to see on that day..

Then, years later, I stayed in the town of "Volcano" for a few months while working on a house over there.. it was only a mile or two from the entrance of the volcanoes park, but I squandered that opportunity to see the lava..

The place where I was staying was a strange world… "As a crow flies", it was only about two miles away from the PuuO'O' crater, which was the active vent at the time, but the wind was almost always favorable, so it was ok.

The forest was full of these weird giant ferns, small skinny trees, and sharp grass that grows in lumps. There were lots of black stains on the plants that hold water too… acid rain…

These days, that house is getting a 5.3 earthquake every 29 hours… And the smaller earthquakes are pretty near constant… It's been like that for many weeks now, but a lot of people still live in that subdivision.

It's all kinda spooky to me, even though I'm 4 islands away from it nowadays…


----------



## HammerSmith

> My wife was born and raised in Volcano, HI. I was stationed for just over a year at Kilauea Military Camp. The Camp was not to far distant from the crater. It erupted, as I recall, all of 1965. It was a wonder to behold. The eruption occurred way down in the crater and posed no danger. At night it was a kaleidoscope of orange, red and black churning in the depths.
> I was also able to see it from the air during flights back and forth to Oahu.
> 
> - Gerald Thompson


Wow Jerry! I'm a little jealous  .... But thanks for your service, sir!

I don't know which flow you're talking about, but I guess you're talking about the HaleMauMau crater… That's the one at the top of Kilauea…

The floor of HaleMauMau has dropped quite a bit over the last couple months, and the lava has pretty much drained out of it.

It averages every 29 hours, there's a 5.3 earthquake, because the crater floor dropped a few more feet.

It's kinda ironic that the lava "leaving", actually makes it more dangerous.

PuuO'O' crater is below HaleMauMau, and that one is empty now too..

I think "Fissure Eight" is gonna be the new vent. ... There's big things going on over there…


----------



## MLWilson

Some Wandering Photos that include trees.














































No tree. But there is foliage in this really cool mural in East L.A. The caption says, "Even concrete walls can't hide art."










Speaking of really cool murals:

Wait here a minute. I have to try to find it in the way-back machine…

Nope. I went back through two years of photos, and didn't find it. I'll have to shoot it again when I get the chance..

Sorry.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Let me hold your beer. Maybe that will help? ;-))


----------



## Grumpy

Keep up the good work Jocks. Will be back from hols in a few days & back in the saddle.


----------



## HammerSmith

Have a good one Grumpy!


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Hammer


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## torus




----------



## doubleDD

Really Cool.


----------



## torus

Revenge


----------



## doubleDD

Hahaha, LMAO. Maybe I shouldn't laugh too hard, it almost happened to me.


----------



## MLWilson

A really huge Ficus in Downtown L.A., on San Pedro St.


----------



## Grumpy

Can you imagine the grain in this wood?.
.


----------



## MLWilson

Nevermind imagining, Tony. Get a piece of that to Brother Al. He'll find a way to mount it and find out.


----------



## HammerSmith

Trees would fear us, if they knew how we undress them when we look at them…


----------



## HammerSmith

> Can you imagine the grain in this wood?.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Grumpy


 Grumpy, that one is so awesome, I wouldn't even think about milling it… The outside is the coolest part! Humans can't replicate that patina….

I would use it "as is", but I wouldn't take it from a tree that's still alive…


----------



## Grumpy

Hammer, I agree 100%. 
I have 2 large burls that I don't want to cut up because I just like the look of them.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

^That's a really cool picture Grumpy! I haven't seen Birch Trees in a long time… The only Birch out here is plywood.


----------



## MLWilson

Trying to get an ID on this one. It's the only one like it I've seen in the Southland.










The leaves are enormous - probably more than a foot long,


----------



## HammerSmith

> Trying to get an ID on this one. It s the only one like it I ve seen in the Southland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leaves are enormous - probably more than a foot long,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mark Wilson


That looks like it could be a "Noni"... Is it giving fruit?


----------



## Bonka

My wife is from HI. She said the pic. could possibly be from a Noni. I dare anyone to take a bite of it's fruit.


----------



## Grumpy

Mark, almost looks like a mango tree,
.


----------



## HammerSmith

> My wife is from HI. She said the pic. could possibly be from a Noni. I dare anyone to take a bite of it s fruit.
> 
> - Gerald Thompson


 Lol Gerald, it won't be me!

That fruit is supposed to be a "super-antioxident", but it's too nasty to just eat. People pack them into a big jar, then fill the jar with water, put the lid on, and let it sit in the sun for a month or so… Then you just drink one "shot" per day… I never tried it myself, but I heard it tastes like bong water.

Here's a close up of a Noni tree around here. The fruit is almost ready to pick, but a lot of it winds up rolling down the street too..


----------



## MLWilson

People grow ornamental Mangos around here. But, truth be told, my Beloved Buddies, the only tree I've ever seen leaves that big on were Mahogany. They're huge.


----------



## MLWilson

No fruit, Gerald. And, relative to the fence in your photo, those leaves are nowhere near big enough. I have knowledge of a tree in the area with really big leaves like that. It's a… now I've forgotten what it's called. It's starts with a "C", and it gets these really pretty little, almost Orchid-like, flowers. But, fruit? None that I know of. C…C…C… I'm trying hard, here… Aww, crap. Mebbees, I need to knock on the door of the house where the tree is and ask what it is. I'm gregarious and delightful. If they speak English, I should get an answer. I'll get back to you.


----------



## MLWilson




----------



## MLWilson

I hit the edit button three times and couldn't get this tree to stand upright.


----------



## Grumpy

Mark, lucky it's not from down under it would be upside down, LOL.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

This stupendous, and unbelievably entertaining Pepper (?) tree, a couple miles from here, was savagely obliterated, evidently, over the weekend. I am deeply saddened by its loss. It had stood at the corner of an elementary school for decades. I knew it, affectionately, as the "Sideshow Bob Tree.


----------



## Grumpy

Now the 'Sad Bob tree' Mark
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

Tony, I don't know what pisses me off more about it. The fact that they cut it down, or that I didn't know they were going to so I could get some of the wood. As I said, I think it was a California Pepper tree. I have seen some Things made of that, and it's a looksome wood.


----------



## Grumpy

Sad Mark but it happens all the time with big storms & they get in the way of construction as well.


----------



## dj1096

Mark I am with you, it is sad that such a tree was lost, but to loose such awesome burls!

I had a customer that had a huge sandalwood tree stolen overnight from his front yard when he lived in India. It seems there is a whole black market industry there for those trees and professionals that can drop a tree with minimal noise


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Do you see a body???
.


----------



## Karda

yea wierd


----------



## doubleDD

It has to be a alien body.


----------



## Grumpy

Not him again
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Good one. Tony, they're everywhere. You just don't know it. LOL.


----------



## torus




----------



## HammerSmith

> - torus


Wow! Where is that one?

Trees are tough… But I guess they gotta be tough, because they have to just stand there and take whatever comes their way.


----------



## Grumpy

Hammer, seems it was hit by lightning.
Here's a link
https://9gag.com/tag/lightning


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> Hammer, seems it was hit by lightning.
> Here s a link
> https://9gag.com/tag/lightning
> 
> - Grumpy


Wow… Thanks Grumpy!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

Palm Symetree


----------



## MLWilson

I don't know what this tree is - mebbees a Cedar of some sort.










But, check the burls.


----------



## CFrye

You are standing by for the harvest, right, Mark?


----------



## MLWilson

I'v already forgotten where it was, Candy.


----------



## Grumpy

Mark, looks like it swallowed a bit too big to stomach, LOL


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## BroncoBrian

What is this thread?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


WOW!!! What kind of tree is that?


----------



## doubleDD

That is a wicked looking tree.


----------



## Grumpy

Jim, I have seen these kauri trees in the flesh in New Zealand, they are huge.
.
From wikipedia
'
Tāne Mahuta, the biggest kauri tree alive, in the Waipoua Forest of Northland Region, New Zealand
'
Tāne Mahuta, "Lord of the Forest" 
Tāne Mahuta is a giant kauri tree (Agathis australis) in the Waipoua Forest of Northland Region, New Zealand. Its age is unknown but is estimated to be between 1,250 and 2,500 years. It is the largest kauri known to stand today.[1] It is named for the Māori god of forests and of birds'


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> Jim, I have seen these kauri trees in the flesh in New Zealand, they are huge.
> .
> From wikipedia
> 
> Tāne Mahuta, the biggest kauri tree alive, in the Waipoua Forest of Northland Region, New Zealand
> 
> Tāne Mahuta, "Lord of the Forest"
> Tāne Mahuta is a giant kauri tree (Agathis australis) in the Waipoua Forest of Northland Region, New Zealand. Its age is unknown but is estimated to be between 1,250 and 2,500 years. It is the largest kauri known to stand today.[1] It is named for the Māori god of forests and of birds
> 
> - Grumpy


Right on, thanks Grumpy, I never heard of those before…

It's an interesting tree for sure, is the lumber like Redwood?


----------



## Grumpy

Jim, don't know much about it. Maybe one of our Kiwi Jocks can help.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

That twisty tree is awesome Grumpy! It looks like a sea-monster, launching out of the sea!

"Unleash the Kraken!"


----------



## HammerSmith

This is from a recent fB post, from a photographer who lives near the recent lava flow on Hawaii…

"Lava Trees" are when the lava goes around the tree for a long time before the tree-wood fails…

---------------

"The Lava Trees around F/8 might appear to be in a barren desert. Slowly life is returning to the most damaged areas. You can see it on the ground as new grass is growing. In the tress that survived, slowly growing new leaves.

Lucky the very few who were able to see all the changes from the start. Sad for those that never were given the opportunity to see a life time event. Unfortunately, that is out of our hands and all we can do is share with the world what we can."

~photo by Melvin Vargas


----------



## splintergroup

Seems there is a market for recovered kauri, the same thing (more or less) as pulling logs up from deep lakes.


----------



## Grumpy

Good ones Hammer & Splinter.


----------



## Grumpy

Here's another twisted one. I would like some of that wood.
.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> This is from a recent fB post, from a photographer who lives near the recent lava flow on Hawaii…
> 
> "Lava Trees" are when the lava goes around the tree for a long time before the tree-wood fails…
> 
> ---------------
> 
> "The Lava Trees around F/8 might appear to be in a barren desert. Slowly life is returning to the most damaged areas. You can see it on the ground as new grass is growing. In the tress that survived, slowly growing new leaves.
> 
> Lucky the very few who were able to see all the changes from the start. Sad for those that never were given the opportunity to see a life time event. Unfortunately, that is out of our hands and all we can do is share with the world what we can."
> 
> ~photo by Melvin Vargas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HammerSmith


It is amazing what vegetation can stand. I used to work at Cape Canaveral, and within three days of a Titan-IVB launch at complex 40 (since demolished), there was grass appearing on the ground outside the flame trench.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


wow… trees are tenacious for sure!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

....


----------



## Grumpy

Good one hammer. That's one powerful force


----------



## Grumpy

I think this one is begging for rain down under where we are in severe drought on the East coast.
.


----------



## HammerSmith

That tree above looks like it's taking a picture of ants or something^



> Good one hammer. That s *one powerful force*
> 
> - Grumpy


 I heard a story about how the the ancient Egyptians used to quarry those giant stones… They would drill a line of holes, and then drive wood into the holes… After that, it was someone's job to stay there for a few days and keep wetting the wood. ...Eventually it would pop, and then the stone workers come in and got back to work on it.

I don't doubt that story. Wood is powerful when it moves!


----------



## Grumpy

yes hammer, so is water. it's also used under pressure to break up rock.


----------



## MLWilson

I spy, with my little eye, a woman, bent over, washing her hair. Honestly. At first glance, I thought it was a cartoon of same.


----------



## Grumpy

Mark, you sure have an imagination.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Dark_Lightning

> I spy, with my little eye, a woman, bent over, washing her hair. Honestly. At first glance, I thought it was a cartoon of same.
> 
> - Mark Wilson


Fer shure, it looks like that to me, too!


----------



## doubleDD

That tree is ugly, cut it down.


----------



## Grumpy

How about this little sucker.
.


----------



## HammerSmith

> How about this little sucker.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Grumpy


haha, that's awesome Grumpy! ... trees are tenacious!

About a year ago, I was at a place that mills trees, and there was a Monkeypod log, about 3 ft diameter, 10-12 feet long… It had been laying there for a while, and it had new saplings growing on its side, even though the log wasn't even touching the ground… I wish I took pics of it, it was awesome!


----------



## doubleDD

That's great. Nature always finds a way.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Redoak49

That is one heck of a birds nest….sociable weaver in the Kalahari Desert


----------



## doubleDD

That's a birds nest?


----------



## doubleDD

Not sure but I bet it's hardwood.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

A rare, (from the rear of my throat) audible chuckle, from me. Thanks, Gman.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

How did I miss post 24233. That's priceless.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


heheheh, that poor tree has to just stand there and take it…

I always feel bad for dogs that are forced to wear sweaters and boots too..


----------



## oldnovice

Hey *doubleDD*, it appears that my post has been removed because it was *an offensive tree*?
It was just before your #4016, how can that be, it was *just a tree*.

But no objections to tree in post #4017!

*c'est la vie*


----------



## oldnovice

Oh well, live and learn, how about a *family tree*!


----------



## HammerSmith

> Oh well, live and learn, how about a *family tree*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - oldnovice


WOW ! ! !


----------



## bigblockyeti

I can't tell if these are two separate trees or if they grew very close together?


----------



## Grumpy

Yeti, that post of yours looks like a lower leg piece. amazing


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## oldnovice

Wow, trees musr be the most interesting and diverse things on the planet?
They grow where they aren't supposed to, get older than other living creatures, supply us with joy, and wonder!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## runswithscissors

I wonder if he just parked there overnight?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Simply beautiful.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## bigblockyeti




----------



## Grumpy

What a "Bummer" Yeti, or is it a "booby".


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Beautiful tree and I bet it's a good hideout for animals.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

What lurks between those roots?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

This looks like one of those trees you see on the movie Karate Kid only red.


----------



## HammerSmith

Yeah, those bonsai trees sure are beautiful. But I feel bad for them too.

They're like a big fish kept in a small tank. And they have to just stand there and take whatever comes their way… decade after decade… sometimes, those trees are really old…


----------



## HammerSmith

They say this tree is 800 years old…

https://www.bonsaiempire.com/inspiration/top-10/oldest-bonsai-trees


----------



## HammerSmith

^that could've been such a majestic tree by now… But instead, it lives in a pot. Indoors.

That makes me sad… It never got a chance to be a "real" tree….


----------



## doubleDD

I guess the bonsai tree joins our world of miniature poodles, pony's etc. At least it survives for a lo ng long time. I guess one can say that makes it interesting.


----------



## Karda

But it is majestic tree. Its not size that makes a tree majestic it is how you view it. How many trees do you see with that nice of a shape. Millions of hours of love and care went in making that tree what it is to day. yes that tree in the wild would be beyond majestic. But in it current environment is just as stately as its big brother


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That is beyond beauty Grumps. I wonder if it is real.


----------



## Grumpy

Dave I hope so.
Here's a link to the site. It's said to be new Hampshire scenery.
.
https://www.visit-newhampshire.com/state/foliage/


----------



## doubleDD

Thanks for the link Tony. It's only 1000 miles away in my back yard. My wife and I love the fall colors.


----------



## splintergroup

The birds are obviously photoshopped in, but that variety of colors is incredible!


----------



## Grumpy

Yes Splinter, well spotted, no shadow.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

^That tree is ambidextrous… heheheheheh, cool pic anyway though…


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## torus




----------



## Karda

I woner how many kid played dinosaur when they found that


----------



## oldnovice

Looks like a center, a qb, and a halfback brining up the rear.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Interesting but where's the rest of it? Are you teasing us now.


----------



## Grumpy

Who me Dave??.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Is this photo shopped??
.


----------



## HammerSmith

> Is this photo shopped??
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Grumpy


That one looks like it could be real Grumpy…

I've seen trees on the edge of cliffs like that before. But I never saw a tree that was quite that robust perched on a cliff.. Usually they're severely wind-blown, and "hanging on by their fingernails" so to speak..

What kind of tree is that? and where is it?


----------



## Redoak49

This is one of my favorites and is a dragon blood tree on the island of Socotra just off Yemen.


----------



## HammerSmith

Thanks Redoak, that's an interesting tree for sure!


----------



## Grumpy

Jim, it could well be authentic. I was sceptical as you say about the wind effect.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

^ Tree vs Rock

The tree is winning, but the rock ain't gonna give up that easily!


----------



## HammerSmith

> Jim, it could well be authentic. I was sceptical as you say about the wind effect.
> 
> - Grumpy


Yeah Grumpy, I googled it from Redoak's answer… That's a cool tree! The sap looks like blood, and it's used for everything from tint to medicine. ...Also, the leaves bring water to the roots. That's a strange twist..


----------



## Grumpy

Well researched Hammer, amazing tree


----------



## Grumpy

Some trees will grow anywhere!.
.


----------



## doubleDD

Those trees are on rocky ground.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

That looks like the spooky forest from "The Hobbit"


----------



## oldnovice

If moss only grows on the north side of the tree then this forest must be at the south pole as there is moss on almost every surface.


----------



## Grumpy

But you can only see one side Oldnovice


----------



## Grumpy

Although it is getting close to 'Halloween'.
.


----------



## oldnovice

But *Grumpy*, you can see enough and see the tops/bottoms of branches!


----------



## HammerSmith

> Although it is getting close to Halloween .
> - Grumpy


Here's a Halloween version Grumpy


----------



## Grumpy

Halloween lead up.
.


----------



## doubleDD

Has a friendly smile but I wouldn't go near him.


----------



## Grumpy

Dave, not at night anyway.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Reminds me of a Abbott and Costello meet the werewolf movie.


----------



## Grumpy

At one stage in our federal government we had an 'Abbott' & a 'Costello' on of which is a real joke and is still there.


----------



## torus




----------



## torus




----------



## torus




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

This one could be more for Christmas than Halloween. I think he's saying ho ho ho.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Over 175,000 views and rising. Just goes to show our interest in trees.
.


----------



## doubleDD

I don't know what post 4107 is but is is strange


----------



## Grumpy

It's part of a tree Dave. I wouldn't mind some of that twisted wood to work with.


----------



## torus




----------



## HammerSmith

LOL!!!

I don't even care if it's photoshopped, that^ pic is art!


----------



## HammerSmith

> It s part of a tree Dave. I wouldn t mind some of that twisted wood to work with.
> 
> - Grumpy


heheheheheh, that reminds me of a guy I know.

He's a great carpenter, and I asked him, "What kind of wood is this?"

His answer was classic…

.
.
..
...

"It's tree-wood"

LMAO!


----------



## Redoak49

>


It is a Bristlecone Pine from California. (Google image search is your friend.)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

My Bing desktop picture today.
.


----------



## xeddog

Hey Grumpy, after posting about a bajillion pictures, do you have a favorite? Far too many kool pictures for me to choose.

Wayne


----------



## Grumpy

Wayne, no buddy they are all unique with their arms raised to the heavens.


----------



## Grumpy

.
A Quiver Tree in Spitzkoppe, Namibia. Because bushmen use it's branches to make quivers, the aloe dichotoma, or kokerboom, is known as the quiver tree.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

A little twist to this one.


----------



## Grumpy

This one too!.
.


----------



## doubleDD

I definitely would like to put some of that on the lathe.


----------



## Phil32

That's the tree this branch came from:


----------



## Grumpy

Me too Dave.
.


----------



## Grumpy

You can almost see a gorilla holding it's young in this one!.
.


----------



## doubleDD

LOL. Oh yea.


----------



## Grumpy

I see a couple of faces in this one!
.


----------



## MLWilson

Oak tree in Agoura Hills, CA


----------



## Grumpy

I did say arms to the heavens, here's proof, LOL
.


----------



## HammerSmith

> I did say arms to the heavens, here s proof, LOL
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Grumpy


LOL Grumpy. All I see is coffee tables and bowls!


----------



## Grumpy

There's some good burl bowls in that one Hammer.


----------



## HammerSmith

> There s some good burl bowls in that one Hammer.
> 
> - Grumpy


I'm sure there are!

But, since I don't have a lathe, the first thing I see is tabletops.


----------



## HammerSmith

> There s some good burl bowls in that one Hammer.
> 
> - Grumpy


When I look at that dead stand, I wish it was mine to use as I see fit… And I like to wonder how George Nakashima would've had it milled… ...

I can see some beautiful slabs inside that stump…


----------



## Grumpy

There's more than one way to skin a cat Jim as the old saying goes.


----------



## HammerSmith

> There s more than one way to skin a cat Jim as the old saying goes.
> 
> - Grumpy


 Yeah Grumpy, for sure!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

care to Dance!
.


----------



## doubleDD

I think he's getting a hug.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

Tony, your links aren't linking. I got here by clicking the link above "...Grumpy replied…", instead of the link below, as has been the case forever.


----------



## Grumpy

You lost me Mark. 
Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> You lost me Mark.
> Has anyone else had this problem?
> 
> - Grumpy


I don't understand it either… The pics always work fine on this end…


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> - Grumpy


I don't recognize the marque of that vehicle, but I can tell you that if you could get those grille bars out intact, you'd have several high-cost wood working machines on your list. Those just have to be rare.


----------



## Redoak49

1937 Chrysler Imperial


----------



## Grumpy

It would be a major effort to get that old girl out!


----------



## doubleDD

> *What's more beautiful, the car or the tree.*
> 
> - Grumpy
> 
> I don t recognize the marque of that vehicle, but I can tell you that if you could get those grille bars out intact, you d have several high-cost wood working machines on your list. Those just have to be rare.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning





> - Grumpy


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

What the heck is that? May be big foot in disguise.


----------



## Grumpy

Dunno Dave!


----------



## Grumpy

Could be a relative of this one Dave!.
.


----------



## doubleDD

I have a few different visions of that one. Relative or distance cousin for sure. LOL.


----------



## Redoak49

An ancient bristle cone pine. ..


----------



## Grumpy

Said to be a Japanese raisin tree
.


----------



## MLWilson

Clearly, that's an Sri Lankan Pretzel Tree.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson




----------



## Grumpy

Holy Holy one Mark.


----------



## Grumpy

I captured these trees on a recent trip to the middle of Australia (desert country) & the tropical North
.








.








.








.








.








.
This one is a desert Oak, very prone to lightning strikes due to high water content in trunk in ironstone soil.








.








.








.


----------



## Grumpy

Boot trees 'Down Under'
.


----------



## oldnovice

One time in Paris we watched the start of the Paris to Versailles, about 16.2 km, that happens the last Sunday in September. Prior to the start of the race the runners have atypical running clothes and are filling up with water, typically Perrier. Once the race begins the *excess clothing, and sometimes shoes, are tossed into the trees* for the less fortunate to retrieve and about two blocks after the start many of the runners momentarily leave the course to pick a "private" spot to release excess water they have consumed.


----------



## HammerSmith

heheheheh, That reminds me of "The Tree of Shame"... It's at the end of a beautiful twisty road in North Carolina that's known as "The tail of the dragon"...


----------



## Grumpy

The Bra Tree
.


----------



## HammerSmith

haha, nice!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

The Bra tree, those should come in pairs.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


WOW!!! I wonder what those pistons came out of!


----------



## MLWilson

freight trains, obviously. Unless it's a very small tree, and they're not really as big as they look.


----------



## HammerSmith

> freight trains, obviously. Unless it s a very small tree, and they re not really as big as they look.
> 
> - Mark Wilson


heheheheh… I was thinking more like "Battle ship" for those pistons Mark!


----------



## MLWilson

Battleships have steam turbines.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The connecting rods are too short for a diesel engine, plus they have reliefs cut in the top for valve clearance approaching at an angle which happens never on a large diesel engine.


----------



## Grumpy

Beats me, I just posted the photo, LOL


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

I hate the way they cut trees out here. But the trees can take it, and they DO come back..

I've heard that as long as the tree has just a few green leaves left, it will survive.

I've seen mango trees cut down to just a trunk and the initial joint where the limbs would spread out. They leave just one skinny branch; three feet long, half inch thick, with some leaves on it, and the whole tree comes back in a couple years.

The tree in the pic below, is Monkey Pod. It's the same as the trees in the distance, but this one had the bad fortune to be too close to some power lines…

Monkey Pod is a spectacular tree! The way the lower branches can reach so far out before turning towards the sky is awesome imo.

Look at the trunk of this one… how it's bigger on top than on bottom… I guess this isn't the first time that this tree has had to endure such humiliation! This is a magnificent tree..


----------



## HammerSmith

......................


----------



## MLWilson

Yeah, Tony. Ficus are like that, too. They cut them as you described, and, they wind up growing back a very small crown on a full-size trunk. Wait here a minute. I think I have a photo of one…No. Sorry. I guess I don't.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Too bad about the monkey puzzle's location. Trees near power lines do suffer humiliation for sure. Our power used to go out, sometimes for days every time the wind blew or it snowed. Everyone in the area told the power company no trimming my trees. The legislature passed a law in the late 90s holding the owners financially responsible for damages by untrimmed trees. Our power hasn't been out for more than a day since ;-) Usually not more than a few hours.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Should have used this one for halloween!!!.
.


----------



## doubleDD

yes, you're a little late or quite early. Still very cool.


----------



## HammerSmith

> Should have used this one for halloween!!!.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Grumpy


heheheh, that one looks a little like "Ghostface" from that old movie…


----------



## torus

Halloween ?! It is almost Christmas time:


----------



## HammerSmith

> Halloween ?! It is almost Christmas time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - torus


WOW! That's beautiful though…


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Ok Jocks, it's time to put you country's Christmas tree up.
Here's a few to start off!,
,
Sydney Australia








.
USA








.
New Zealand Pohutakawa tree is a natural!








.
London








.
Hong Kong








.
Paris








.
Moscow








.
Munich








.
Toronto








.
Belgrade Serbia


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

Maple, I think. But, the bark and the little golf balls bewilder me.


----------



## Grumpy

Mark, Google says it's 'Swamp Maple'.
.
https://www.google.com/search?tbs=sbi:AMhZZisuqPpnFmrxf8j2QHEPrnftooBkWIdaTgqhb5NtwGQzShvifwjlYLgIHQrrTdI61AKA4_1BP1xpAiuHRekvvArJ9nKUCtDAoP6Do-z4OOZ6X4f2iM_1QstjdoOqpvlGcgtOB6DitZmw33Lj7o-UnB80vnmEgBOVqvzzyAYrtso3gb57lB5REC0Dt3n7lxVReQ5pJ2ZHcVloclQZbBH6D59Ieiq3_1usewlKLmz8dJYJgb-3qeCKpV7HSxJ0myS-d7Aiev0SB6aGTgkIvylGqCGXFri3cvEl35P_1Ts-oIJ1-0lDcQqPPJ3272byYL9qHZeOOc5cwopX0DV48WDqTQkgYUlbenHVfw


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

Well, thank you for that.


----------



## splintergroup

#4197 is a nice infra red photo, very surreal!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That tree is beautiful. We won't be seeing anything blue around here for awhile.


----------



## Grumpy

Hope you don't see this Dave!.
.


----------



## doubleDD

Unfortunately there are many people with that scenery.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## torus




----------



## CFrye

Wow! I wonder how long that ^^^ took?


----------



## CFrye

Wow! I wonder how long that ^^^ took?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Probably about 50 years.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

Lightning scar?


----------



## HammerSmith

> Lightning scar?
> 
> - Mark Wilson


 That looks like a laser line to me.

Like the kind used to mount cabinets, where it draws a plumb line and/or a horizontal line…

If it's not set up square to the wall, and the wall is out of plumb (or just crooked), then the line will be off too.

That looks much stronger than a cabinet laser though!


----------



## HammerSmith

Monkey Pod tree


----------



## Grumpy

Jim, the image is reported to be a lightning strike.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That's something more like you see in the movies. Lol.


----------



## HammerSmith

Lol, yeah, that last one looks like it's on par with the special effects in "Star Trek"...


----------



## HammerSmith

> Jim, the image is reported to be a lightning strike.
> 
> - Grumpy


If it is, that's some awesome timing!

But I'm still little skeptical Grumpy… I know for sure that, if I had a strong enough laser, I could stage that photo… but it would take a realllllly powerful laser to do it in daylight.


----------



## Grumpy

Fair enough Jim. I think I'll stick with the lightning theory.


----------



## Grumpy

I don't think there's much doubt about this one!.
.


----------



## doubleDD

Definitely Aliens.


----------



## HammerSmith

lmao double DD!


----------



## HammerSmith

> I don t think there s much doubt about this one!.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Grumpy


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Interesting. I don't think I'd be standing so close to that tree the way it is hollowed out from the burning.


----------



## torus




----------



## oldnovice

That's a terrible thing to do to a tree!
Looks like something PG&E, Pacific Gas and Electric, would do so they don't start another forest fire!


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> - torus


Our neighbor across the street back in the '70s had a mulberry tree that the local power company cut out like that. He ended up putting chains on it with a couple of come-alongs to keep it together. The real solution is to plant a tree where the power lines won't end up in a conflict.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Looks like it could be the work of Asplundh tree "expert" company. The guys that would go by every four years and cut around even close to the power lines by my old house were absolute butchers. They won't hire anyone with an IQ greater than their shoe size or more than a fourth grade education.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MSquared

....Or plant a power line where trees won't end up in a conflict!


----------



## doubleDD

At first I thought it was a large burl and then I saw the two faces. Cool.


----------



## Grumpy

Dave, you are seeing more than me on that one!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Look closer Tony or have another drink. The lighter tree is giving a piggyback ride to the darker one. LOL.


----------



## Grumpy

Got it Dave.
.


----------



## Panhandler80

We lost some interesting ones here in Hurricane Michael. I've got some neat river swamp tree pictures I'll post later on.


----------



## Panhandler80




----------



## Grumpy

Panhandler80, Will look forward to those pics.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Imagine that, so cool. That would make the perfect shop. Look at the lumber supply you would have.


----------



## alleyoop

this is what I like about the internet you never know what you will find ,thanks for the post


----------



## HammerSmith

> - Panhandler80


What kind of tree is that? Cypress? That's an awesome tree!


----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


Just imagine if someone tried to do that to a Redwood nowadays…

They would be crucified by the environmentalists!


----------



## madts

And rightfully so.


----------



## HammerSmith

> And rightfully so.
> 
> - madts


Yeah, I have to admit, I'm glad we still have some of those old trees.


----------



## HammerSmith

I heard a story about how they used to build an entire town in the old west out of ONE Redwood tree..


----------



## HammerSmith

Out here in Hawaii, we have a lot of old "single wall" houses that are made from old-growth redwood. The walls are made from T&G boards, 1" thick, usually Redwood… It's a Japanese style of construction that's much different from New Jersey.

Sometimes I manage to salvage some of those old boards, and the wood is just awesome.

We can't get wood like that anymore.. it's not even close! I treasure every piece I can get my hands on, and I hang onto every tiny little scrap too. ...I have some pieces in the pile that might be 1000 years old!


----------



## torus

> Dave, you are seeing more than me on that one!
> 
> - Grumpy


All I see is a *grumpy* stump


----------



## HammerSmith

> Dave, you are seeing more than me on that one!
> 
> - Grumpy
> 
> All I see is a *grumpy* stump
> 
> - torus





> Dave, you are seeing more than me on that one!
> 
> - Grumpy
> 
> All I see is a *grumpy* stump
> 
> - torus


I see one dog on top of another dog, but I don't know if they're fighting or playing.

I'm gonna assume they're playing because the one on bottom is smiling


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## splintergroup

Nekkid as a jay bird!


----------



## Grumpy

Splinter, there's a theme there for naked trees.
.


----------



## doubleDD

That tree reminds me of someone I know.


----------



## splintergroup

> That tree reminds me of someone I know.
> 
> - doubleDD


Aye, got lots of barnacles on that thar butt!


----------



## DBDesigns

Grumpy,
That is an American Redbud. First sign of spring here in Ga. I am all done with winter as soon as New Years Day is over! That Bonzai tree would not have that long of a life if it was around me because I would forget to water it and it would become "Air Dirt".


----------



## HammerSmith

> That tree reminds me of someone I know.
> 
> - doubleDD


Lol DD! Me too!!!


----------



## oldnovice

That looks gnarly!


----------



## Grumpy

DBDesigns, unlike you buddy, I can't wait for the cooler weather. Too hot and sticky Down under at the moment, well into the 100'sF on many days.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That would make a great tree house for a little guy. Super cool.


----------



## Grumpy

Here's another to wet the appetite;
.


----------



## doubleDD

Some people have great imagination.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

This one has a new twist or cork screw palm.


----------



## doubleDD

double post


----------



## Grumpy

This one has a 'ring' to it.
.


----------



## doubleDD

The ring of a french horn. It could make a great catapult too.


----------



## HammerSmith

> This one has a ring to it.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Grumpy


That one reminds me of a story I heard about how they would bend saplings over, tie them, and then let them die like that… And then they would use those sticks for chair backs.

They had plenty of woods back then…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The segments in that one looks like they were in a hurry and used an ax to help make the ring.


----------



## HammerSmith

> The segments in that one looks like they were in a hurry and used an ax to help make the ring.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yup, I noticed that too…

I wonder what they're planning to make out of that tree?


----------



## HammerSmith

> The segments in that one looks like they were in a hurry and used an ax to help make the ring.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


...I can't help but wonder if, maybe, that tree outlived the man who tied it like that…?


----------



## bigblockyeti

I found these toward the back of my property that I just recently got a chance to explore.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

I don't think so.


----------



## Grumpy

This one has legs!!!.
.


----------



## Grumpy

This one has legs!!!
.


----------



## oldnovice

This tree reminds me of the movie "The Elephant Man"!
I would post a picture but they are rather gruesome.


----------



## doubleDD

Those look like his dancing legs.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


Wow!!! What kind of tree is that?


----------



## Grumpy

Jim, seems it is an Australian 'Tingle' tree found in Western Australia South of Perth.
There is a forest walk among these giants. I did it a few years ago. It's awesome.
Luckily the lumber did not have much commercial value for early settlers hence the forest remains.
.
https://parks.dpaw.wa.gov.au/site/tree-top-walk


----------



## HammerSmith

Thanks Grumpy, that's an awesome tree for sure!


----------



## doubleDD

And here I thought that might of been you standing in the tree years ago. You do find some interesting trees Tony.


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Dave.
.


----------



## torus




----------



## HammerSmith

lol… it took me a minute to see the lion face on the right!


----------



## HammerSmith

There's a lot to see in that tree…

Can anyone else see the lion taking a chunk out of some's ass?


----------



## MSquared

There's a lot to see in that tree…

Can anyone else see the lion taking a chunk out of some's ass?

-~Jim

Umm … I'd better light this joint first. I'll check again in a few minutes.


----------



## doubleDD

Looks like a kiss-ass story. LOL.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Peter101

We used to have a eucalyptus tree growing in our back garden. They are not native to our country - Ireland, but it really did thrive. It was close to 40 years old. It was a beautiful specimen to look at, but its real appeal was the beautiful smell off of its bark.

I have no idea how it got there. Maybe the previous home owner planted it. But sadly it came to a bitter end.
After a particularly hard and cold winter - the frost damaged it and ultimately the tree perished. It was all very sad really.

It goes to show how certain trees are better suited to certain climates and may struggle when they are planted in completely new climates. Even if it is some 40 years later.


----------



## Peter101

> There s a lot to see in that tree…
> 
> Can anyone else see the lion taking a chunk out of some s ass?
> 
> - HammerSmith


Looks more like a 'kiss' to me.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## torus

> Looks more like a kiss to me.
> 
> - Peter101


Lion is kissing smbdy ass? What a vivid imagination! 
It was a kiss when I first saw it. Now I cannot unsee the lion…

Grumpy, it looks like peacock tail…


----------



## HammerSmith

> There s a lot to see in that tree…
> 
> Can anyone else see the lion taking a chunk out of some s ass?
> 
> - HammerSmith
> 
> Looks more like a kiss to me.
> 
> - Peter101


Yeah Peter, a kiss was the first thing I saw too… And then I saw some x rated stuff… And then I saw the lion.


----------



## Grumpy

Just for you Torus.
.


----------



## Grumpy

Winter is coming to you Jocks in the Northern Hemi.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## torus

looks so prophetic: huge stump in the desert…


----------



## runswithscissors

Those rear tires look pretty well flattened out. I bet the springs are flattened too.


----------



## HammerSmith

http://www.beautyofplanet.com/a-woman-spent-14-years-photographing-our-planets-oldest-trees-and-here-are-the-results-2/?fbclid=IwAR3UBUnrdthbjDZo1PS2vCsdhW1N2SLEOn45dNIs_7dJ93Uujrv470Rk0E4


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Those rear tires look pretty well flattened out. I bet the springs are flattened too.
> 
> - runswithscissors


I was thinking the same thing. That really, really need to be hauled with a tandem axle! It almost looks like the bed is bent down ever so slightly behind the axle.


----------



## splintergroup

Some people go to extremes for a good bowl blank.


----------



## xeddog

The location looks more like that stump should be petrified.

Wayne


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

There's an awesome bandsaw in this video

.


----------



## doubleDD

Sort of like the process in my shop, only 5 thousand times faster. Cool video.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

I'm getting a kick out of Spring, this year. We've had more rain in the first few months of the year than we've had in about fifteen years, combined. The trees and plants and flowers are tripping over themselves, putting on a show for free.


----------



## MLWilson

And, on another note:

It's come to our attention, recently , that the trees in this parking lot have been plotting an escape. This should get the situation under containment.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> I m getting a kick out of Spring, this year. We ve had more rain in the first few months of the year than we ve had in about fifteen years, combined. The trees and plants and flowers are tripping over themselves, putting on a show for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mark Wilson


Yup, the last time we had this much rain was in '05. I worked in Redondo Beach at the time, and when PCH was blocked by mudslides it used to take my 2.5 to 3 hours to get home very day. One of my co-workers found a surface street route that shaved 45 minutes off my travel time. I retired 4+ years ago and you couldn't get me to drive that way on a bet, now.


----------



## HammerSmith

> And, on another note:
> 
> It s come to our attention, recently , that the trees in this parking lot have been plotting an escape. This should get the situation under containment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mark Wilson


ve seen fences put around trees on construction sites, because protecting the tree was very important to the clients…


----------



## MLWilson

Killjoy. I know that. Just having a little fun with it.


----------



## HammerSmith

> Killjoy. I know that. Just having a little fun with it.
> 
> - Mark Wilson


I had trouble editing my previous post Mark… dunno what happened… I couldn't even delete it…

But I thought your comment about the trees trying to escape was funny!


----------



## MLWilson

Whoever thunk up this cell tower isn't very tree wise, huh?










It's shaped like a conifer, say, a Sequoia.

And has the leaves of a Magnolia.


----------



## torus

Mark,

You just jealous your lathe cannot do cell tower tree ;-)


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Mark,
> 
> You just jealous your lathe cannot do cell tower tree ;-)
> 
> - torus


Wouldn't that require a pole lathe?


----------



## MSquared

Yep, have seen a few of those cell tower 'trees' locally. Well, at least thy're making an attempt at hiding them! Wouldn't want to live near one…


----------



## MSquared

Mark, HS; As to trees escaping … Yes, it's all fun and games until you witness a completely mad, deranged, incoherent, belligerent, terse, un-observing of traffic signals, confused, atheistic, atavistic, previously root-bound, rowdy curmudgeon of a tree … running down your street. Just sayin'. Could turn ugly!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

AZ uses 3 different types of cell phone towers disguised as trees. Besides the ugly conifer trees, they use a palm, and Saguaro cactus:

















Both images borrowed from random web site.

The Saguaro cactus are protected in national forest, and have cellulose based long staves inside when dead that used used as wood for small projects; so it counts as tree.  
YMMV


----------



## torus

Running tree? This one?


----------



## doubleDD

He may be running to the bar now.


----------



## MSquared

Ah, Torus! A bonafide sighting! See?! But, now for something completely different, back to Grumpy's ever-amazing posts!


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks for looking after the shop while iv'e been away for a few days jocks.
Cell towers in the shape of trees, now that is interesting.


----------



## MLWilson

The first time I saw a cell tree was outside Flagstaff, back in the '90s. They've been doing this awhile.


----------



## Grumpy

Is this a load or a load of BS. The tyres don't look affected on that truck.
.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Is this a load or a load of BS. The tyres don t look affected on that truck.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Grumpy


Probably solid rubber tires.


----------



## MLWilson

Solid tires? Maybe. More likely, though, that the load isn't heavy enough to squash the tires. I drove truck for more than thirty years, and had loads up to 48,500 lbs where the tires didn't seem to mind. You can see videos of these log trucks working. pretty amazing stuff, really.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That load with logs piled 2.5 to 3x normal probably beats 48,500 lbs. On second thought, solid rubber might not do the trick, maybe solid steel? ;-)


----------



## MLWilson

It's no ordinary truck they use for that.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## bigblockyeti

> It's no ordinary truck they use for that.
> 
> - Mark Wilson


No doubt, I'm sure it has filled tires & if you look closely you can almost make out what looks like planetary hubs on both axles typically reserved only for heavy haulers. The B.S. giveaway for me is the height, the CG would be way too high for anything but a flat concrete road, asphalt wouldn't last long at all with that kind of ground pressure nevermind a beat up log road.


----------



## HammerSmith

> It's no ordinary truck they use for that.
> 
> - Mark Wilson
> 
> No doubt, I m sure it has filled tires & if you look closely you can almost make out what looks like planetary hubs on both axles typically reserved only for heavy haulers. The B.S. giveaway for me is the height, *the CG would be way too high for anything but a flat concrete road,* asphalt wouldn t last long at all with that kind of ground pressure *nevermind a beat up log road.*
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I agree about the CG, but I"ve seen the laborers on construction sites overload the sheet out of a truck many times… and then they laugh and brag about it

I want to believe that picture was real. And old too, "back in the day" and all that.

Who knows, maybe the road only gets better from there on out?


----------



## HammerSmith

> It's no ordinary truck they use for that.
> 
> - Mark Wilson
> 
> No doubt, I m sure it has filled tires & if you look closely you can almost make out what looks like planetary hubs on both axles typically reserved only for heavy haulers. The B.S. giveaway for me is the height, *the CG would be way too high for anything but a flat concrete road,* asphalt wouldn t last long at all with that kind of ground pressure *nevermind a beat up log road.*
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I agree about the CG, but I"ve seen the laborers on construction sites overload the sheet out of a truck many times… and then they laugh and brag about it 

I want to believe that picture was real. And old too, "back in the day" and all that.

Who knows, maybe the road only gets better from there on out?

- HammerSmith


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Amazing how it just keeps growing. Only a few can see the beauty in this one.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That is a.really neat looking tree and I bet it has some equally spectacular grain buried inside.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## runswithscissors

The bark makes me think that is a hemlock or spruce, not a Douglas fir. (I've seen spruces that big on the Oregon coast and in British Columbia).


----------



## torus




----------



## MSquared

A 'thing' legends are made of!


----------



## doubleDD

Really? Wow.


----------



## splintergroup

I hear this can happen when you cast the proper spell right before the creep pounces on you…


----------



## doubleDD

That's real movie material there.


----------



## anthm27

Just so I can say I,ve participated,

I took this pic myself the other day. This tree well used as a seat for Aeroplane spotters, 
Any takers as to the whereabouts??
Cheers
Anthm


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## CFrye

I see a lot of trunks, but only about a dozen feet?


----------



## bigblockyeti

If you look closely, one of the horses just turned forward from looking back at the load to tell the other three "Yeah, that ain't happening."


----------



## doubleDD

4 hp. They may need more.


----------



## Grumpy

I would like to know what this wood is.
.


----------



## doubleDD

Whatever it is, it's beautiful. I'll take a couple.


----------



## MSquared

Whoa!


----------



## robscastle

OMG grumpy this blog is still going!

Hong Kong before the new runway!


----------



## HammerSmith

> I would like to know what this wood is.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Grumpy


That IS awesome grumpy!

I'd like to know what it is too…


----------



## anthm27

> OMG grumpy this blog is still going!
> 
> Hong Kong before the new runway!
> 
> - robscastle


Not quite but same hemisphere,


----------



## robscastle

I will keep looking!


----------



## Grumpy

Rob, This blog is not up the tree yet, LOL.


----------



## Grumpy

Looks like an Aussie 'Snow gum' eucalypt.
.


----------



## MSquared

Rob - 'Why wouldn't' this blog keep going?! It's amazing! ( And, I hate the over-use and abuse of that word! Here, it fits.)

Grumpy, that tree actually exists?!


----------



## HammerSmith

> Rob - Why wouldn t this blog keep going?! It s amazing! ( And, I hate the over-use and abuse of that word! Here, it fits.)
> 
> Grumpy,* that tree actually exists?*!
> 
> - MSquared


We have trees that look like that here in Hawaii… It's real…


----------



## doubleDD

Wow! The only way we would have a tree like that around here is if someone painted it.


----------



## Grumpy

Jim, yes I believe they are found in Hawaii as well, not sure if they are native though. Just like you can find a eucalyptus plantation in San Francisco.


----------



## runswithscissors

And **************************************** (eucalyptus) was transplanted to Peru, where it is used in light construction (and maybe more). Not all Peruvians are happy about that, however.


----------



## MSquared

I'm in awe!


----------



## HammerSmith

The bark on those trees is like layers of paper. It peels off in sheets.


----------



## MSquared

Multi-colored sheets?


----------



## HammerSmith

> Multi-colored sheets?
> 
> - MSquared


I never peeled one, so I don't know… But I thought about it… I think it loses that vivid color when its ready to peel though.

And, even if you peeled off a vivid colored strip, I think it would just turn grey as it dries out… like a leaf in winter..


----------



## HammerSmith

> Multi-colored sheets?
> 
> - MSquared


PS Marty, I think each sheet would only be one color.

When you see it in person, it's easy to see the layers…They're paper thin.


----------



## HammerSmith

> Jim, yes I believe they are found in Hawaii as well, not sure if they are native though. Just like you can find a eucalyptus plantation in San Francisco.
> 
> - Grumpy


The bridge on my bass (in my sig pic), is some kind of Eucalyptus from a forest in Georgia…

It was a scrap from a deck job… they called it "Extreme Deck"... It was basically a cheaper version of Ipe.

That wood is mean! It's heavy, super strong, super hard, and bugs hate it… It's hard on blades, and sanding it is like sanding a friggin rock! The sawdust will make the inside of your forearms numb, and your lips will burn after a while too.

The only reason it was cheap, is because it's so hard to work with. But it really is some kick ass wood, once you actually make something out of it… It would make excellent nun-chucks!


----------



## MSquared

Ah! That makes sense…


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## torus

and bridge under is also spectacular!


----------



## doubleDD

That picture would be OK if they had a red flag hanging at the end of the log.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I want to see what they used to load it!


----------



## splintergroup

Typical results when the log owner couldn't decide on how long his 2×4s needed to be before the trip to the mill.


----------



## torus

Turning would be a big problem…. Both on the road and on the lathe…


----------



## madts

Trump's new pecker?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

A real twist to this one.


----------



## MSquared

Oh! That's why my boards warp!!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


...that tree is scary looking Grumpy. It looks like something out of "Dante's Inferno"!


----------



## doubleDD

Looks likeit's made up of different bones from the body.


----------



## Grumpy

Yes, but think about all the beautiful twisted grain in it.


----------



## doubleDD

Sure could make a hell of a vessel out of it.


----------



## torus




----------



## doubleDD

HAHAHA, I guess that's one way to water the grass.


----------



## Grumpy

I think Torus's post 4395 is a tree getting revenge on the local dogs, LOL.
.


----------



## Grumpy

Michigan loggers 1890.
.


----------



## oldnovice

*Torus*, is that a "piss" elm?


----------



## MSquared

Oooooph!! I gotta go!!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## dj1096

Tough to say without knowing the region it is from and a good view of its poors


----------



## MSquared

Who's the guy in the 'pouch'?! And what's he looking at?!


----------



## torus

> *Torus*, is that a "piss" elm?
> 
> - oldnovice


Good one!

I still cannot understand is it natural or not. And if it is not, then how they did it?


----------



## Grumpy

Seems it's the oldest olive tree in the world situated at Crete.


----------



## MSquared

I wouldn't doubt it! I'll ask my Greek neighbors. I heard they can be 8 feet and more around! .... And, 1000 or more years old!!!


----------



## Grumpy

.


----------



## torus

.


----------



## Grumpy

How's this for spooky?
.









.


----------



## HammerSmith

> How s this for spooky?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> - Grumpy


That tree looks like it had a tough life!


----------



## splintergroup

Looks like it's quite angry, Must live near Billy Joel's house.


----------



## Grumpy

Snake carving.
.


----------



## doubleDD

That would be great in my yard. I'm sure it would chase away a lot of weirdos.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


Right on Grumpy, that looks like really cool little corner of our world! I could sit next that little tree after work, and I would LOVE it!  ... even though it would require photoshop to make it look like that… like what it would look like on mescalito….


----------



## HammerSmith

> Snake carving.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Grumpy


That one is creepy to me. It's powerful art, but it looks like snake killing a human…

I wouldn't want to look at that every day, even though it IS an awesome piece of art. ... ... looking at it makes my nuts hurt a little…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I would name that carving the "Attorney"


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MLWilson

An Ill Wind?


----------



## HammerSmith

> An Ill Wind?
> 
> - Mark Wilson


...the power of involuntary persistent resilience!!!

Trees are awesome, but I really think some of them are cursed… If their environment sucks, they can't just pack up and move… If there's actually re-incarnation, I think I would rather be a worm than a tree…


----------



## splintergroup

> - Grumpy


Could use some water (and maybe some pruning while you are at it).


----------



## xeddog

> I would name that carving the "Attorney"
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Politician or Advertiser would also work.

Wayne


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

> An Ill Wind?
> 
> - Mark Wilson
> 
> ...the power of involuntary persistent resilience!!!
> 
> Trees are awesome, but I really think some of them are cursed… If their environment sucks, they can t just pack up and move… If there s actually re-incarnation, I think I would rather be a worm than a tree…
> 
> - HammerSmith


How about 'BLOWN AWAY' Mark.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


lol… That definitely looks like a windy little corner of the world!


----------



## doubleDD

That tree has a flattop or crew cut.


----------



## splintergroup

"When trees lose contact lenses"


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## torus

Wow, Grumpy. So many years of tree torture can produce wonderful bonsai you want to look at again and again.
Very philosophical… {I need a drink}

Contemporary bonsai:


----------



## HammerSmith

> Wow, Grumpy. So many years of tree torture can produce wonderful bonsai you want to look at again and again.
> Very philosophical… {I need a drink}
> 
> - torus


heheheh, right on, I was thinking the same thing… Cheers Torus!

I'll bet that's a multi-million dollar bonzai. And I wouldn't doubt it if someone told me it's 800 years old.

It sure is beautiful though.


----------



## HammerSmith

> ...
> 
> Contemporary bonsai:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - torus


heheheh… could make an awesome coffee table out of that one!

Years ago, I heard a story about how they would make chair backs… They would take a sapling and bend it over, tie the tip to the base, trim it, and then let it die like that. A year later, they'd harvest the chair backs…


----------



## HammerSmith

> "When trees lose contact lenses"
> 
> - splintergroup


LOL!!!


----------



## Grumpy

Torus, your post 4430 is *wheelie good*.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Just off center to the left near the top I see what looks to resemble a mouth and body of a Morey eel. And this is sober too.



> - Grumpy


----------



## MSquared

Looks like the Souffle' my daughter attempted to cook last night!


----------



## splintergroup

Looks like something seen recently at the zoo, elephant section to be exact….


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

The bottom left root of the tree looks like a vulture.


----------



## splintergroup

Bummer of a place to sprout 8^)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

This was described as a 1500 year old Oak tree in S. Carolina.


----------



## doubleDD

You don't see many trees like that. It's claiming its territory.


----------



## HammerSmith

> You don t see many trees like that. *It s claiming its territory.*
> 
> - doubleDD


heheheh… either that, or it's been protected and cared for by humans for a long time….

I found that pic on a fB post, and maybe they exaggerated the age a bit…

Here's a Wiki page about it that tells the story and shows the other side. It's called the Angel Oak. They say it's "only" 400-500 years old. That sounds more believable to me.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angel_Oak

When I first saw it, it reminded me of a Monkey Pod tree, but a bit taller… There are some epic old Monkey Pods here in Hawaii…


----------



## MLWilson




----------



## HammerSmith

> - Mark Wilson





> Just imagine the tree fort you could build in that when you were a kid!
> 
> Or, as a grown up, just imagine how perfect that tree is for a treehouse!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

OOhh lala. That's a conversation piece.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Good lord, I can only begin to imagine how long that would take to dry to the point where it could be finished after being first cut up!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## torus

Nice floating shelf in the middle…. with live edge ))


----------



## HammerSmith

> Nice floating shelf in the middle…. with live edge ))
> 
> - torus


That would be such an excellent stick to start with!

I can see a lot of dragons inside that tree too!


----------



## HammerSmith

Trees would hate me if they knew what I'm thinking when I look at them. They would call me "evil"....

That tree above looks like a giant, ancient, Bonsai… So I try not to undress it with my mind's eye… But I just can't help myself! ... ... I'm already designing a coffee table from the stick that Torus just mentioned….

It would be awesome!


----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


That whole tree is balanced on the head of a hummingbird!

See it?


----------



## splintergroup

I get the vibe of some forrest nymph riding a creature through the brush screaming out "wheeeeee"!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## torus

It is nesting season over there, right?


----------



## HammerSmith

> I get the vibe of some forrest nymph riding a creature through the brush screaming out "wheeeeee"!
> 
> - splintergroup


Lol, I like the way you think man!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Couldn't resist this one.
I burned it yesterday.
Not a real tree but sort of.
.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nicely burned tree!


----------



## HammerSmith

Cool stuff Grumpy!


----------



## splintergroup

I always see the "tree" in these burned patterns. Great insert panels for pimping up any project. Besides, your tree looks a lot healthier that some of your recent postings 8^)


----------



## CFrye

That's the good kinda tree to burn!


----------



## doubleDD

You burned a tree, you will be punished severely. LOL. Looks great Tony.


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Splinter, you just gave me an idea.


----------



## Grumpy

Jim, us old convict stock from down under are used to punishment, LOL.


----------



## torus




----------



## torus




----------



## runswithscissors

I can't help wondering what the wood in one of those banyan trees is like. Maybe just a soggy, pulpy mess?

Wow, a bearded, antlered Celtic god of the forest.


----------



## HammerSmith

> - torus


Wow!!! How old is that tree? That's epic..


----------



## Grumpy

Torus & Hammer, a couple of those look like lumpy armpits, LOL.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

This is interesting. Right off I see a bear with his paw out, a astronaut, sheep, and a old man bending over. Wow, whats in my coffee this morning.


----------



## torus

> Torus & Hammer, a couple of those look like lumpy armpits, LOL.
> 
> - Grumpy


I and Hammer are not couple! )

Last tree - I see a group of people helping each other to climb a tree


----------



## Grumpy

You two have quite an imagination.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MSquared

One image is leaping toward the right …..........


----------



## torus

> You two have quite an imagination.
> 
> - Grumpy


Yep..


----------



## HammerSmith

HAHA!!! Awesome!


----------



## HammerSmith




----------



## oldnovice

An elephant coming out of the ground!


----------



## Grumpy

Yes Hammer. I see the elephant in the room.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Dark_Lightning

> You two have quite an imagination.
> 
> - Grumpy
> 
> Yep..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - torus


That's quite…willowy.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith




----------



## splintergroup

And to think sawyers hesitate to mill up domestic trees due to the chance of a nail ruining their blade….


----------



## doubleDD

Just hope the person riding the bike isn't caught in the middle. LOL.


----------



## CFrye

> Just hope the person riding the bike isn t caught in the middle. LOL.
> 
> - doubleDD


Maybe the tree is hugging a tree hugger!


----------



## Dark_Lightning

Well, it is kind of lumpy there.


----------



## MSquared

I think I see an ankle, a shoulder and a nose. Could this be an early attempt at Mountain Biking?!


----------



## splintergroup

Come to think of it, time travel requires you to consider what objects may be present at the time you rematerialize.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Currently making the rounds on facebook









"Legend has it that the man parked his car while his wife was getting ready"


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## anthm27

> Just hope the person riding the bike isn t caught in the middle. LOL.
> 
> - doubleDD
> 
> Maybe the tree is hugging a tree hugger!
> 
> - CFrye


Hopefully it is.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

A perfect setting for the werewolf.


----------



## torus




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I've seen that before with mountain men and Indians riding spotted horses through the forest ;-)


----------



## HammerSmith

wow! That's a cool painting! ...or photoshop or whatever, I like those birch trees!


----------



## torus

> wow! That s a cool painting! ...or photoshop or whatever, I like those birch trees!
> 
> - HammerSmith


The reference to this photo was 3rd place in "Nature" category of some world-wide photo contest.
And yes, any birch forest is always strikingly beautiful!

PS … Unless it is dwarf birch, then it is pure hell walking through it….


----------



## doubleDD

I remember many fishing trips on lakes in Wisconsin seeing these beautiful Birches.


----------



## Grumpy

I dont think you would see the spotted horse for the trees, sort of how that old saying goes about the wood.


----------



## Grumpy

This is a Tingle tree, among a forest of giants in Western Australia (South West).
.


----------



## CFrye

> I ve seen that before with mountain men and Indians riding spotted horses through the forest ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That sounds like a Bev Doolittle painting, Topa. She does beautiful art.


----------



## torus




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I ve seen that before with mountain men and Indians riding spotted horses through the forest ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> That sounds like a Bev Doolittle painting, Topa. She does beautiful art.
> 
> - CFrye


I googled her and that is it. Thanks.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Strange looking , but they have beauty.


----------



## MSquared

"Tree with Roots" art. Brilliant!  Do tell, Grump! I've seen the "Yams with Flowers" up close and personal on dry land. They look much better on a reef.


----------



## torus




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Moss forest.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## torus




----------



## MSquared

Ah! Central Park in N.Y.C. !!!


----------



## doubleDD

That's a squeeze play.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That's living on the edge. I remember seeing a lot of birch tree growing like this out of rock on a lake on one of our Canadian fishing trips. It's amazing.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## splintergroup

Damn plate tectonics are playing with that poor trees senses.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

My grandson will love this one.


----------



## MSquared

Oh yeah! .... A T-Rex!!! (Or Barney's Skeleton ;/ )


----------



## Grumpy

I guess he will Dave, a real live dinosaur tree.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Dark_Lightning

> - Grumpy


Looks like a creature throwing out wooden fire. I'd be plenty concerned running a piece through my table saw.


----------



## HammerSmith

I'm pretty sure I know where this tree is, but I don't know if I could get a better picture of it.

It's a young Monkeypod, judging by the trunk… I love the way these trees look when they're allowed to spread out… If they can, they'll make a perfect dome that reaches the ground on all sides, and with ridiculously long limbs… but they get trimmed in the parks…

But this is a great shot, even though this one is "just a teenager" by comparison..










There are some epic old Monkepods around here. One of these days, I'll get some quality pics of them.


----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


I wonder if that tree is still there?

I remember seeing that pic years ago, and it's amazing how tenacious trees are!

If that tree is gone nowadays, I'll bet it's because it took some rock with it!

"Paper beats rock"... lol..

[edit to add] What kind of tree is that?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

I put this on the coffee lounge but thought it was worth a spot on trees.
.








.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=403773267192133


----------



## doubleDD

Cool. I'll pencil it in. LOL.


----------



## Grumpy

Halloween has arrived down under.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Boo to you Tony. Those are some great pictures. We had more snow and freezing rain last night and today.
It's going to be rough on those little ones today.


----------



## Lazyman

> - Grumpy


Ents DO exist!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That would be really cool if it is real. I just have a hard tie believing this one.


----------



## MSquared

I've seen these before. The ones I saw were 'trained' from saplings into desired shapes. Takes a lot of years, but once they've started, continue to grow into shape with diligent pruning. This one would make a helluva giant slingshot!


----------



## torus

This one is real


----------



## doubleDD

Hahahaha, that's a good one.


----------



## Redoak49

> - Grumpy


This is an actual Indian market tree in Alabama.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Today is my 12th anniversary on Lumberjocks.
Thanks to all my buddies & friends on the site who have helped make my wood working journey a very pleasant one.
.








.
ps. we are fast approaching 200,000 post on the trees site. Long live our trees.


----------



## MSquared

Congrats on both Grumpy!! Cheers!


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Marty


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I think you looked at the views Grumpy. That's still a bunch, no matter which it is. Congrats. Keep the trees coming.


----------



## HammerSmith

Cheers Grumpy!


----------



## doubleDD

Congrats. I'm picking up a XXXX right now. Here's to ya. Cheers my friend.
Do you know why Queenslanders call it XXXX? LOL.


----------



## CFrye

Happy anniversary, Grumpy! Glad you're here!


----------



## torus

12yo! Congrats!


----------



## HammerSmith

That's a very cool pic Torus, well done!


----------



## HammerSmith

I was in NJ a few weeks ago, and the fall colors were just starting to kick in…This tree caught my eye..


----------



## doubleDD

> 12yo! Congrats!
> 
> - torus


If only there were trees like that. Nice shot.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Soon to be bulldozed cedar tree at my Grandma's former golf course.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Why bulldoze it? Looks like there is plenty of open space around it ;-)


----------



## MSquared

So sad!


----------



## bigblockyeti

She sold the whole thing including her house and property, it's all going to be a big grocery distribution center. I haven't seen the plans but mom has and it includes a million sqft. facility and several hundred thousand sqft. of pavement. There might be some trees left around the perimeter but I suspect not too many.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

bigblockyeti: 
Been reading your golf course lumber harvesting saga in other thread?
Have you contacted a commercial lumber buyer about harvesting the logs from your Grandma's golf course? 
They aren't known for best prices, but if it's ok for land to be torn up via large machines trampling around they pay more. Depending on species they usually pay 10-35 cents a bdft. Better than nothing, and letting the trees get wasted as part of urban sprawl?
Family had some forest cleared for new home site in Ohio, and they walked away with decent cash for couple of acres of mixed hard woods, and that was 20 years ago. Best part about commercial harvester is you can usually keep a couple logs for personal use. 
YMMV


----------



## bigblockyeti

That ship has sailed already, the folks that now legally own it have surveyors out there as of September and bulldozers could show up any day now. Grandma has her residential property more or less protected until 12/31 then it's coming down. I'd love to have do something like that but Grandma has control and logic issues so despite that being a pretty good idea, it couldn't have happened when it was possible since it wasn't her idea. There's plenty of cedar, any other walnuts are smaller or I would have scouted them out already, tons of huge water oaks, lots of maple and a whole lot of poplar. This was a pretty wooded 80 acre 18 hole golf course and for the last 50 years, trees were only taken down when they were diseased, damaged or already fallen. It's actually very tricky to navigate now since the weeds are 3'+ in many areas and the ground can be soft off the cart paths, fortunately I know where they all were. The whole thing has been depressing for many different reasons but at least we know she'll be comfortable for the rest of her life and then some which we weren't sure about previously when she was running the course as a non-profitable, very expensive hobby.

As far as trees, this one might not be interesting but what I hope to find inside should be!


----------



## doubleDD

Looks like you will have some walnut for awhile.


----------



## runswithscissors

The development ravaging of the land reminds me of a big mall that was put in at Abbottsford, BC some years ago. It's called 7 Oaks mall, named after a stand of oaks on the property. After they decided to name it after the seven oaks, they had to schedule the various parts of the job.

"First thing," they said, " is to get rid of them oak trees."


----------



## Grumpy

Thank Bob, Jim, Candy & Torus.
Dave, I thought you were blowing me kisses for a moment, but yes XXXX is not a bad beer.
They say there is no such thing as a bad beer, just some are better than others, like heineken beats XXXX, just a personal choice.


----------



## MSquared

Yeti - We've started planting larger plants in, and outside the house in the past few years so as to create more oxygen for our environment. No malice toward your Grandma at all. It's just the way of the world these days. Wouldn't it be nice if more Billionaires stepped up to keep places like a lovely local golf course alive? Better air, more exercise for people, more revenue to the local businesses, more beer at the '19th Hole'! , groundskeepers employed, tree companies busy? Eh!! I'll jump off the soap box. Albeit understandable, it's a constant dilemma. Happening here right now, again, a half-mile North.


----------



## runswithscissors

I feel truly blessed to live in a time and place of great micro brews. Bellingham, WA is home to 12 or 13 brew pubs (estimates vary), and several tap rooms. Whatcom county as a whole has 16, and it seems like a new one opens every couple of months. One tap room is within a 5 minute walk from my place, which means I don't have to worry about DUI. (Is WUI a thing?)

Most of them feature ales, and IPA is the local favorite. We have at least one that features European type beers, such as lager, kolsch, pilsner, and Belgian styles.

The big guys like Bud and Miller don't compete very successfully here. Their beers are swill as far as I am concerned.
Our town has a reputation as the beer snobbery capital of the USA.


----------



## CFrye

> Is WUI a thing?
> 
> - runswithscissors


It IS a thing. A very rare thing. Most cruise right though it to SUI (staggering under the influence) and on to CUI (crawling …). These last two conditions are how I see a lot of ER patients on the weekends.


----------



## Grumpy

Keep up the good work Candy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> . One tap room is within a 5 minute walk from my place, which means I don t have to worry about DUI. (Is WUI a thing?)
> 
> - runswithscissors


It is. Back in the early 80s I knew an engineer whose company sent him out here from Chicago. I'm sure they sent him out here to get him out of their hair. The Kent PD wrote him a ticket for Drunk Walking one night ;-))


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti - We ve started planting larger plants in, and outside the house in the past few years so as to create more oxygen for our environment. No malice toward your Grandma at all. It s just the way of the world these days. Wouldn t it be nice if more Billionaires stepped up to keep places like a lovely local golf course alive? Better air, more exercise for people, more revenue to the local businesses, more beer at the 19th Hole ! , groundskeepers employed, tree companies busy? Eh!! I ll jump off the soap box. Albeit understandable, it s a constant dilemma. Happening here right now, again, a half-mile North.
> 
> - MSquared


I read somewhere that millennials killed golf, not sure if that's true or not but ultimately when Grandpa died he left her with a nice nest egg and a plan and she for lack of a better way of putting it, pissed it all away. She's one of my favorite people in this world but she's a terrible manager, she knows a lot about golf but far too little about running a golf course to be left to do so in the way she did. Mom, Dad & my uncle all tried to help but her control issues always mandated doing the opposite of sound advice just so it was being done her way. I never dug too deep into the revenue and operating costs of her operation but through the grapevine I heard over 19 years she was running it alone resulted in the destruction of $1M capital that was supposed to be gaining interest. I'm confident it could have sustained much longer if run correctly from the moment Grandpa passed away but it would have certainly been a downward spiral, just much slower.


----------



## Redoak49

About 50 years ago, we started planting trees on our couple acres. We have pines, oaks, maples and pin oaks but lost all of our ash trees. We started some maples from seeds in coffee cans and they are now 2 ft dia. We seem to add a tree or so every year. We put in a couple Crimson King Maples which are beautiful in the fall. It is strange but I remember planting everyone of them.

The trees are so big now that about every two years we have someone come in to prune all of them.

I love the trees but in the fall the leaves are a chore.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WE had to memorize this poem in 5th grade:

"Poems are made by fools like me,
But only God can make a tree."

Anyone else have to do that?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

haha, those trees are a trip… looks like giant a potato (with a tail)


----------



## torus

mine is bigger!


----------



## HammerSmith

lol, WOW!!! How old you think that one is? 500 years? 100 years?


----------



## HammerSmith

...easy to see why it's called "Tree of Life" !

The metaphor is deep with that one.. notice the dead branch on the bottom right side…


----------



## HammerSmith

Those trees are awesome imo….


----------



## HammerSmith

... it reminds me of sitting around the kitchen table with my uncle Frank…. He had a picture with at least 50 people, and they were all the fruit of his loins… That's friggin awesome imo…


----------



## Grumpy

Hammer that bulgy one reminded me of Jabba the Hut in Star Wars.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

The make shift ladder looks better than the bike.


----------



## torus

> The make shift ladder looks better than the bike.
> 
> - doubleDD


tenon and mortise joints for the makeshift ladder? I think it is a chair part. Modern art?


----------



## doubleDD

Good catch torus. I can see the mortise on the bottom.


----------



## runswithscissors

Re: #4584: Can't help wondering what the wood is like in those kinds of trees. My guess would be a spongy, fibrous wood, holding a lot of water.


----------



## torus

> Re: #4584: Can t help wondering what the wood is like in those kinds of trees. My guess would be a spongy, fibrous wood, holding a lot of water.
> 
> - runswithscissors


"The large trunks have been, or are used, as jails, post offices and bush pubs, amongst other creative uses."


----------



## splintergroup

Every place has them, those are the local "trash" trees.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

I see a bear outside the hole in the tree. Poor thing looks tired.


----------



## Grumpy

Dave, I think you are right about thr bear.
.


----------



## doubleDD

Yea, that's him. He must of been wearing his camouflage suit in the first pic.


----------



## Grumpy

Major fires continue in SE Australia.
.



























.


----------



## doubleDD

Those fires look bad there Tony. The state of California has had so many of them lately I"m surprised there's still trees to burn. God help them.


----------



## MSquared

Hey! You Aussies and Californians, take good care out there! All the best ….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Those fires look bad there Tony. The state of California has had so many of them lately I"m surprised there s still trees to burn. God help them.
> 
> - doubleDD


They build the houses so close together they don't need trees for wild fires. If you look at some of the pictures, the trees are unscathed among burn out subdivisions. Only way to stop some of the fire is bulldoze houses to make a fire break. That was from a friend who is a retired Canadian forester. He has been fire boss on fires that formed their own weather. They generated winds that up rooted trees. The embers advancing the fire were trees branches blowing a quarter mile ahead of the fire. He said Slave Lake and Fort McMurray both burned nearly flat because of that style development.


----------



## HammerSmith

> Major fires continue in SE Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Grumpy


That's such a heartbreaking pic Grumpy…. I hope you guys will be alright over there!


----------



## HammerSmith

... but I'm undressing that tree in my mind… I can't help it… I see a Koala bear sitting on three nice coffee tables..


----------



## Grumpy

Something a bit brighter
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

by ©samuel_lethier


----------



## doubleDD

Those last 2 post, they say a picture is worth a thousand words, imagine actually being there.


----------



## HammerSmith

> Those last 2 post, they say a picture is worth a thousand words, imagine actually being there.
> 
> - doubleDD


I've never seen those giant Redwoods in person, but I would love to!


----------



## torus

Acer japonicum


----------



## HammerSmith

cool pic of a cool tree torus, thanks!

That tree looks like it could tell some stories…


----------



## torus

> cool pic of a cool tree torus, thanks!
> 
> That tree looks like it could tell some stories…
> 
> - HammerSmith


I have much smaller version of japanese maple near my entrance porch. It is stunning looking tree.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> cool pic of a cool tree torus, thanks!
> 
> That tree looks like it could tell some stories…
> 
> - HammerSmith
> 
> I have much smaller version of japanese maple near my entrance porch. It is stunning looking tree.
> 
> - torus


At my parent's old house, there was a "Japanese split red dwarf Maple" iirc. It was less than three feet tall, and about five or six feet across… More of a bush than a tree really, but I was told it was an expensive tree… It did have a really nice color.. But I like that full sized one better.


----------



## MSquared

HammerSmith - It's been quite a while since I've looked, but they were about $400-500 for a small one a few years ago. A little steep for me. Anyone have a suggestion for a nice, small ornamental tree for a bed in front of the house, off the front steps to one side and another below a bay window? Dwarf Dogwood? Gonna make some changes in the Spring.


----------



## HammerSmith

> HammerSmith - It s been quite a while since I ve looked, but they were about $400-500 for a small one a few years ago. A little steep for me. Anyone have a suggestion for a nice, small ornamental tree for a bed in front of the house, off the front steps to one side and another below a bay window? Dwarf Dogwood? Gonna make some changes in the Spring.
> 
> - MSquared


I just googled it, and I found one for $109… I expected it would be more, but then again, this might not be the tree that you actually get. I'm guessing the $109 one is a bit smaller than what's pictured.

In the first pic on this link, the bright red one looks a lot like the one at my parent's old house.

https://gardengoodsdirect.com/products/red-dragon-japanese-maple?variant=22673701044288&currency=USD&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI-JPOyfik5gIVEtNkCh1Tvwz4EAkYASABEgKtAPD_BwE


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Marty, With my luck, a $400 - 500 tree would probably die the first year ;-(


----------



## MSquared

I hear 'ya Bob! That's my worry.


----------



## MSquared

Thanks Hammer! I'm gonna look into it. I'm sure you're right. It will probably be a sapling at that price, but it'll grow. There are lots of those around here. Great looking trees. May want to go with something a tad different. My wife 'might' disagree. She has the green thumb, I just dig the holes! We have too many shrubs, scrub pines, etc. that are just too over-grown.


----------



## HammerSmith

lol, yeah, I don't have a green thumb either. But I can dig the holes and trim the branches when needed.


----------



## Lazyman

That $109 Japanese maple is less than 3' tall and probably about as big around as a pencil. They are extremely slow growing so it may take 10-15 years to get big enough to call it a tree.


----------



## torus

> ....
> They are extremely slow growing so it may take 10-15 years to get big enough to call it a tree.
> 
> - Lazyman


True. For 20 yeas I prune it it once - one branch finally reach the gutters ))


----------



## MSquared

Hmmmm …. I'll keep looking. I'd like to have an 'interesting tree' in front of the house. Maybe there's some good finds in the state park we live next to!!  Thanks guys!


----------



## HammerSmith

How's this one?

Rainbow Eucalyptus by @Matthias_Haker


----------



## MSquared

I like it, but the neighbors would talk.


----------



## HammerSmith

> I like it, but the neighbors would talk.
> 
> - MSquared


LOL!!!


----------



## torus




----------



## CFrye

That is an awesome image, Torus!!


----------



## MSquared

Sheeesh! Another 'Tree Hugger!'......... Wait , so is everyone here!!


----------



## Grumpy

Sorry about the lack of posting lately but i have been in hospital for the past two weeks.
on the mend. Will be posting more soon.
.


----------



## HammerSmith

Hope you feel better soon Grumpy, best wishes for a Happy and Healthy New Year!


----------



## MSquared

Get well soon Grumpy! I know the feeling, BTDT …. Here's to a Happy and 'Healthier' New Year!!

Look on the Bright Side of Life!


----------



## MrWolfe

Best wishes for a speedy recovery Grumpy.
Jon


----------



## CFrye

2 weeks? Straighten up and fly right, Tony! (Get better sooner).


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Jocks. Much appreciated


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear that ! Get well soon and happy new year.


----------



## doubleDD

Hope you're on your feet for the New year. Get better soon.


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Bob & Dave.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

Back to grouching around! You don't get to slack off just for being sick! J/K, Tony. I hope you get well soon!


----------



## MSquared

P.S.; ...... Any cute Nurses?  (That helped the time pass for me!)


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks DL
Yes plenty of cute nurses Marty.


----------



## torus

> ...Yes plenty of cute nurses Marty.
> 
> - Grumpy


We all glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Torus.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Does that tree have a special name or is it considered defective? Actually I wouldn't mind having it in my yard.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

Makes me think of Atlas holding up the sky. I'd love to have a tree like that in my front yard, too!


----------



## splintergroup

I'd love to have that tree in my shop 8^)


----------



## Grumpy

Google seems to indicate it's an ancient olive tree.
.
https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf=ACYBGNS1I29RUzmwrha-Vt73S8sR9uCgGQ:1577741316917&q=alberi+secolari+di+ulivo&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjV5ve1qN7mAhVDg-YKHbZ4AHgQvQ4oA3oECAcQKw&biw=1866&bih=1052&dpr=0.9


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

That's a antler tree. Cool.


----------



## xeddog

> - Grumpy


This one looks like the way I feel this morning.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

The sunset of the beginning of a new year.


----------



## MSquared

Yes, I agree. And, Happy New Year everybody! .... Grumpy, glad to see you're back in action!!


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks marty. Improving every day. Happy New year to all.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## torus




----------



## MSquared

Whoa! Torus, that's a keeper! Did you come across it?

Grumpy - that photographer has a good eye!


----------



## Grumpy

Torus, is that an "Equine" tree stump?. LOL


----------



## MSquared

I could see that hanging on a wall ….


----------



## doubleDD

That's a wall hanger for sure. One must appreciate what lies within nature.


----------



## Grumpy

Fires Down Under are causing unprecedented damage accross South Eastern States of New South Wales & Vivtoria.
.


----------



## Redoak49

The fires are terrifying for people and animals. I am praying for rain.


----------



## MSquared

I understand the U.S. and other countries are deploying to aid. I sincerely hope their efforts are effective. Your brave Australian Firefighters are certainly exhausted and in dire need of a break! ..... Godspeed Aussies!!


----------



## Phil32

> Does that tree have a special name or is it considered defective? Actually I wouldn t mind having it in my yard.
> 
> - doubleDD


It appears to be an old olive tree.


----------



## Phil32

Dead Lodgepole Pine - Sixty Lakes Basin - Sierra Nevada Mtns,


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MSquared

Love the back light on those last twp pix!


----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


That one reminds me a little of the intro scene to "Chiller Theater"!


----------



## Phil32

Another High Sierra Pine.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Looks like our weather tonight.


----------



## MSquared

Ours tomorrow for a while too!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

Wow. That's an awesome pic Grumpy!


----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


If there's re-incarnation, I don't want to be that tree…


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## KentInOttawa

Apparently, this olive tree in Puglia, Italy is over 1500 years old.









I would love to spend some time in this olive grove


----------



## doubleDD

That's a old tree.By the look on it's face he needs to take a nap.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## MSquared

Horrible!! I hope your kin are OK Grumpy!


----------



## Grumpy

Yes Marty, all safe. Fires have calmed down a lot but extreme temperatures exparty in parts of the country today.


----------



## torus

Cedar, KS


----------



## doubleDD

That's a real split. Looks like open heart surgery.


----------



## Grumpy

It must be Valentines Day somewhere on the gloge still.
.


----------



## doubleDD

There needs to be some initials carved in the first one. Lol.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## CFrye

^^^^Looks like a great scrollsaw pattern for a night light!


----------



## HammerSmith

> ^^^^Looks like a great scrollsaw pattern for a night light!
> 
> - CFrye


holy smokes… Do It! That would be awesome!


----------



## Grumpy

Yes Candy, give it a go.
.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> - Grumpy


I'd do this one on my scroll saw, and in fact think I will in the near future! Not as many pierced holes as the Celtic Jewel I made for my wife last year for her birthday!


----------



## torus




----------



## torus




----------



## torus




----------



## doubleDD

Wow those pics look like they're from a fairy tale.


----------



## MSquared

As for #4698, I'll reserve comment. I have a very active imagination. All very cool though torus!


----------



## CFrye

Love the ice images, Torus!


----------



## torus

> Love the ice images, Torus!
> 
> - CFrye


the tree "walking down" to the lake is my favorite!


----------



## HammerSmith

> the tree "walking down" to the lake is my favorite!
> 
> - torus


Me too, but I still don't understand how that works….


----------



## torus

> the tree "walking down" to the lake is my favorite!
> 
> - torus
> 
> Me too, but I still don t understand how that works….
> 
> - HammerSmith


I think it was windy and the air was below freezing


----------



## Grumpy

Well done Torus.
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> - torus


I wonder if that cute little baby tree feels cold… And look where it lives… That poor tree looks like it's in for a hard life!


----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


... and that one already had a hard life.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - torus
> 
> I wonder if that cute little baby tree feels cold… And look where it lives… That poor tree looks like it s in for a hard life!
> 
> - HammerSmith


Yeah, but look at the view it has.


----------



## HammerSmith

> Yeah, but look at the view it has.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


heheheh, yeah, can't argue with that.

But that tree reminded me of a a tree on top of a cliff that I remember from high school days. It was in Harriman State Park (NY) and it was tenacious! Blown by the wind, and abused by hikers for years, but it just kept standing there with it's one limb and six foot trunk… That tree was admirable! There was no soil at all, just roots going into rocks.


----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


I once heard a story about how the pioneers would bend an Oak sapling over and tie the top to the base.. right before winter..

And then, in spring, they would harvest it and use it for chair backs.

I guess that guy was trying to make wheels?


----------



## doubleDD

I guess that guy was trying to make wheels?

That would be an interesting way to make a lot of things.


----------



## splintergroup

> I guess that guy was trying to make wheels?
> 
> That would be an interesting way to make a lot of things.
> 
> - doubleDD


So if the wood "tires" wear down, can you get them "re-barked"?


----------



## doubleDD

> I guess that guy was trying to make wheels?
> 
> That would be an interesting way to make a lot of things.
> 
> - doubleDD
> 
> Or you can use that bark wrap to make them last longer.
> 
> So if the wood "tires" wear down, can you get them "re-barked"?
> 
> - splintergroup


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> So if the wood "tires" wear down, can you get them "re-barked"?
> 
> - splintergroup


One of Roy's early episodes was about tiring (I guess that is a word: putting a tire on, eh? ) wooden wheels. He took it to the Blacksmith's shoppe. I suppose it was just across the street from the Woodsmith's shoppe.
on
If I had planted some wooden wheels 40 years ago when we bought this house, I would have some good sturdy ones by now ;-))


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

I think you planted that tree Grumps many years ago while on one of your adventures.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> - Grumpy
> 
> I once heard a story about how the pioneers would bend an Oak sapling over and tie the top to the base.. right before winter..
> 
> And then, in spring, they would harvest it and use it for chair backs.
> 
> I guess that guy was trying to make wheels?
> 
> - HammerSmith


I wood never get tired of the jokes about this tree.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

I think it would be a cool tree to climb.


----------



## torus




----------



## MSquared

Whooooa! That's gnarly dude!!!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

What is that one Grumpy?

It kinda looks like a banyan tree, but it looks a little different than the ones here in Hawaii…


----------



## HammerSmith

...this is the famous Banyan tree in Lahaina, Maui… it really is something else…










It's a whole park, and yet it's just one big old tree with many "trunks"!


----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


I wonder how old that one is… 500 years?


----------



## Redoak49

I believe it is an old Ficus Tree in Cadiz Spain.

I have walked under that Banyan tree in Hawaii…awesome.


----------



## doubleDD

> ...this is the famous Banyan tree in Lahaina, Maui… it really is something else…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s a whole park, and yet it s just one big old tree with many "trunks"!
> 
> - HammerSmith


I remember my brother showing me a picture of this tree years ago when he was there. It was hard to believe.


----------



## Grumpy

Jim, it's a 'Ficus or fig tree!
Here's a link
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficus


----------



## Grumpy

Jim, I have seen that tree in Lahaina, Maui a couple of times & I think you are right on the mark.


----------



## Grumpy

.
A sacred fig tree in Sri Lanka
.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaya_Sri_Maha_Bodhi
.


----------



## splintergroup

^^^
Someone planted that tree upside down!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here is one for ya Grumpy ;-)


----------



## doubleDD

Don't see many trees like that around here. It's a beauty.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## splintergroup

I wonder what direction the prevailing wind comes from 8^)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


That tree makes me smile. It warms my heart.

That tree was given a good start.
It was germinated in a beautiful little part of the Earth.

I often feel sad for trees
But I ain't gonna lie.. 
I'm kinda jealous of that one… .

That one looks like a happy old tree!


----------



## HammerSmith

> I wonder what direction the prevailing wind comes from 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


Lol, that tree looks as belligerent af!!!!

But, what else is to be expected? That's what it takes to survive when you're between a rock and a hard place…

I Wonder how old that tree is?


----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


I admire that tree, but I wouldn't want to be it.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

Tree house or tree condo?


----------



## Grumpy

Who knows Dave, a lot of artwork in it.


----------



## Grumpy

How would you like a piece of this one?.
.


----------



## doubleDD

I'll take the whole thing. I couldn't even imagine what would come out of that. Reminds me of heart valves of the human body.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

I see the Grinch choking some thick-necked animal, a goat-like thing, and a quasi-platypus thing upside down on the left side. No, I did not consume any mushrooms, it's just like laying on the ground and making up stuff in the clouds. 8^)


----------



## HammerSmith

> I see the Grinch choking some thick-necked animal, a goat-like thing, and a quasi-platypus thing upside down on the left side. No, I did not consume any mushrooms, it s just like laying on the ground and making up stuff in the clouds. 8^)
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


Lol! ...I saw a bar fight in that bar scene from the first Star Wars movie…


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

That's a beautiful pic Grumpy, but now I'm wondering if giraffes can jump!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That s a beautiful pic Grumpy, but now I m wondering if giraffes can jump!
> 
> - HammerSmith


Looks like one a fuzz taller stood on its hind legs ;-)


----------



## HammerSmith

> That s a beautiful pic Grumpy, but now I m wondering if giraffes can jump!
> 
> - HammerSmith
> 
> Looks like one a fuzz taller stood on its hind legs ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yupperz… that's exactly what I was thinking…

That landscape is depressing, I'm glad I don't live there. ... It needs more trees and hills..


----------



## MLWilson




----------



## HammerSmith

haha! right on Mark! I remember when part of that was in a Superbowl commercial, but I don't think I ever saw the long version…. That's good stuff!


----------



## HammerSmith

I dunno if this one is photoshop or not… but it's a cool pic imo…


----------



## HammerSmith

but this one is believable…


----------



## MSquared

Giraffes are amazing! (And, I'm a stickler for not using the word 'amazing'!)

And, I see what you all do in #4750. Plus a lamb jumping out on top.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I dunno if this one is photoshop or not… but it s a cool pic imo…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HammerSmith


Probably the real deal. I see trees sprouting out of dead logs and stumps all over the PNW.

Plus it looks a bit yellowish. Typical of plants with too much water.


----------



## torus

> I dunno if this one is photoshop or not… but it s a cool pic imo…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HammerSmith


Fairy Lake,Vancouver


----------



## HammerSmith

> I dunno if this one is photoshop or not… but it s a cool pic imo…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HammerSmith
> 
> Fairy Lake,Vancouver
> 
> - torus


Thanks Torus, good find!

I was thinking it was photoshop because of how tiny the leaves would have to be, but it turns out to be Douglass Fir… Sure is a cute little thing ain't it.


----------



## CFrye

'Tiny' is relative, Jim. Is the baby tree rooted into a branch of a submerged log? Or is it the log itself? There really is no known size reference.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Candy, Living in the PNW, it looks natural and normal. The reflection in the water is a good indication of the size. I flew my grandma out here from Iowa for my son's HS graduation. He was her first G-g-son to graduate. She lived on farms in Iowa growing hogs, sheep, soybeans and corn her entire life. She went totally bonkers out here totally surrounded by scenic landscape with mountains, trees and water everywhere.


----------



## runswithscissors

Scenes like that are quite common in PNW ponds and lakes, especially in the wilderness. But we even have trees growing out of the tops of old rotting pilings from abandoned piers and docks. Alders are common, as well as firs and hemlocks.

In the coastal rain forests, logs and stumps often have saplings growing out of them. Usually called "nurse" logs or stumps. Eventually the nurse log rots away, leaving the young tree standing on its roots like stilts.


----------



## Grumpy

High flying giraffes Mark, very funny.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


Lol, good one Grumpy! Trees are like water in that they are relentless! And they always take the easiest path. And even if ALL paths are hard, they persevere!


----------



## HammerSmith

> 'Tiny' is relative, Jim. Is the baby tree rooted into a branch of a submerged log? Or is it the log itself? There really is no known size reference.
> 
> - CFrye


Yeah Candy "Tiny is relative" for sure, but that Doug Fir is Tiny by any measure imo… It's a "dwarf", and I'll bet it's older than it looks.

I thought it was a photoshop at first. Even thought the reflection in the water was impressive, some people know how to fake that stuff…

The link that Torus provided had a description below, so now I believe it's a real tree.

Here's the link again. Scroll down to read the story… It's pretty cool, I didn't recognize it as a Doug Fir at first…

https://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit/wpy/gallery/2012/images/botanical-realms/4567/fairy-lake-fir.html


----------



## KentInOttawa

More on the Fairy Lake Bonsai Tree

There are more images using the links in the bottom right of the page.


----------



## CFrye

No doubt it is real. It has previously been posted here. Loved my time in the PNW. I was stationed at Ft. Lewis for 3 years.


----------



## HammerSmith

> More on the Fairy Lake Bonsai Tree
> 
> There are more images using the links in the bottom right of the page.
> 
> - Kent


Thanks Kent! Cool link!

Google maps is such a cool app… I love it.


----------



## doubleDD

> - Grumpy


LMAO this one looks like it got tired of standing around and decided to pop a squat.


----------



## KentInOttawa

> Google maps is such a cool app… I love it.
> 
> - HammerSmith


Me too. 3D satellite view combined with rotation can give you so many great insights.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Thanks to you jocks we have reached 200,000 posts.
.


----------



## HammerSmith

Whooot! That's because it's an interesting topic Grumpy!

Trees have been interesting ever since forever!

Humans need trees, but they don't not need us. Trees are a gift from God.


----------



## doubleDD

Well it's a interesting topic Tony. If we didn't have trees we wouldn't be here. We all be talking trash.


----------



## Redoak49

This is one of my favorite threads.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

yikes! That's a scary looking tree!

It reminds me of the hand from "Chiller Theater" ... That was an interesting tree too… gimme a few minutes to find it… it's chilling stuff, the hair on back of my neck is already slanding up, just from remembering it…

This show came on "late night" when I was a kid…


----------



## Redoak49

> - Grumpy


That is one big bird's nest in that tree!!!


----------



## xeddog

That looks like a giant potato that someone left laying around.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> That looks like a giant potato that someone left laying around.
> 
> - xeddog


LOL! Like the one that falls behind the fridge or something!


----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


That looks like a nice place to camp… I'll bet there's a lake nearby with Bass in it too…


----------



## HammerSmith

just came across this one on fB today…. Nice shot imo!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

Right on Grumpy, I love this thread!


----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


How cool would it be to stand on top of those logs as they crossed that revine?

That's some awesome stuff right there. I love it!


----------



## doubleDD

Simply beautiful just looking at it to know how things were done back then.


----------



## waho6o9




----------



## torus

> - Grumpy


It is modern art picture, frame it and hang it on the wall!


----------



## xeddog

> - waho6o9


How'd they get that horse in there?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A horse could easily jump in there.


----------



## waho6o9

> - waho6o9
> 
> How d they get that horse in there?
> 
> - xeddog


IDK

Maybe it jumped in or walked in from the other side?


----------



## MSquared

From the other end ….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - waho6o9


I wonder how many days it took to fall that?


----------



## Redoak49

Not as striking or interesting as some pictures in this thread but for me this was a sign of spring. We finally got enough warm weather to get the trees to bloom. It has been a cold spring and this is in my back yard….


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## KentInOttawa

I'm not sure that this is the right place to post this, but it seems likely that a few here will enjoy it anyway.

Vancouver Island artist creates full-sized VW Beetle out of driftwood


----------



## Grumpy

Good one Kent


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> I m not sure that this is the right place to post this, but it seems likely that a few here will enjoy it anyway.
> 
> Vancouver Island artist creates full-sized VW Beetle out of driftwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Kent


Tree beetle! Cool.


----------



## doubleDD

Super cool, a VW woodie.


----------



## torus

We'll survive too..


----------



## doubleDD

Looks like lightning might of struck that one.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## KentInOttawa

It's obviously not a pine beetle.


----------



## Grumpy

Ha Ha Kent, good one


----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


with the right ladder, that might be a cool treehouse!


----------



## splintergroup

Ominous sign of how the bugs will be coming out this summer!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Dark_Lightning

> Ominous sign of how the bugs will be coming out this summer!
> 
> - splintergroup


HAH! I would have been concerned about the bugs getting into it, but there it is, a whole bug!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here is an interesting tree house being used as a dark room

http://www.rickjust.com/blog/the-darkroom-cedar


----------



## Grumpy

They were tough days Bob


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That one is big enough for a 2 or 3 bedroom house on the hollow ;-)


----------



## doubleDD

Just imagine how much lumber you ca get from a tree like that.


----------



## splintergroup

Actually i looks like that tree is following that group. The next picture is just too bloody to post!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Dark_Lightning

That tree is so cool! I love camping amongst the Sequoias. The air is so fresh. Campgrounds are now opening for trailers only, not tents, here in California. We camped with our sons at the San Simeon campground just south of the Hearst Castle ca y2k. Maybe we can look into doing that again (wife and I only- the youngest turned 31 a couple of days ago). I'm not up to towing my rig into the Sequoia Forest quite yet.


----------



## Grumpy

Lucky you Steven. What a great site for camping.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


Lol, that one looks like it's crawling down the hill to get some water!

"Hey you Guys! ... Wait up!"


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## splintergroup

So much for finding north by looking at the moss 8^)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> So much for finding north by looking at the moss 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


Even worse, you normally can't see the sun where there is that much moss ;-(


----------



## HammerSmith

I dunno about you guys, but I don't even care which way is north in that pic… that moss is beautiful!


----------



## Lazyman

North must be straight up.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Almost a foot in diameter at the base. Not a whole lot of board feet in it, but I bet what there is has got interesting grain.

Alas, not our land, and harvesting any tree over 4" in diameter requires multiple approvals from the HOA so it will likely rot and then be firewood.


----------



## splintergroup

May have acquired a lot of check cracks long ago. Usually once the green is gone, it's toast.

Argue with the HOA that it really is just a shrub 8^)

Your idea about checking with the wood cutters seem like it should work out. They get to sell fresh cut, un-split wood so no need for them to unload the trailer, let dry for a year, then load up again to sell.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Almost a foot in diameter at the base. Not a whole lot of board feet in it, but I bet what there is has got interesting grain.
> 
> Alas, not our land, and harvesting any tree over 4" in diameter requires multiple approvals from the HOA so it will likely rot and then be firewood.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


We have similar restrictions for front yard trees, except in an emergency. If you have a similar clause, clear around the base a little bit now, then after a wind storm take a picture then quickly cut it.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## splintergroup

Om what planet was this photo taken?


----------



## doubleDD

> Almost a foot in diameter at the base. Not a whole lot of board feet in it, but I bet what there is has got interesting grain.
> 
> Alas, not our land, and harvesting any tree over 4" in diameter requires multiple approvals from the HOA so it will likely rot and then be firewood.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> Dave just go there and cut off a few pieces. It's dead anyway.I bet it has something interesting inside.


----------



## Lazyman

Prune one branch a day. In a couple of months it'll be gone.

Looks like a fire hazard to me.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Alas, not our land, and harvesting any tree over 4" in diameter requires multiple approvals from the HOA


HARVEST? If that was in my neighborhood the HOA would be sending out fines for not having it removed and replaced 2 weeks after it fell!

I would bet the land owner would gladly give you permission to remove that pile of brush. Might even pay you $50, after you tell you are out of work and need some cash? If they ask about the lumber, tell them you like to carve kids toys and donate them to charity for holidays. Nobody wants to charge unemplyed folks who make kids toys to remove a dead tree from their yard. HaHa

YMMV


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> Alas, not our land, and harvesting any tree over 4" in diameter requires multiple approvals from the HOA
> 
> HARVEST? If that was in my neighborhood the HOA would be sending out fines for not having it removed and replaced 2 weeks after it fell!
> 
> I would bet the land owner would gladly give you permission to remove that pile of brush. Might even pay you $50, after you tell you are out of work and need some cash? If they ask about the lumber, tell them you like to carve kids toys and donate them to charity for holidays. Nobody wants to charge unemplyed folks who make kids toys to remove a dead tree from their yard. HaHa
> 
> YMMV
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


No kidding! That thing is a deader. I'd also bet that anything above the trunk is hard as iron. Dave, go ahead and throw a match on it! 

Watch out for Gila Monsters and "Children of the Earth" while you're chopping it up, lol. I grew up in the southern California desert, and we used to find these critters, sometimes.

https://www.taosnews.com/stories/child-of-the-earth-would-you-believe-its-a-cricket,29910#:~:text=Steve%20Tapia-,Known%20as%20a%20%E2%80%9CChild%20of%20the%20Earth%E2%80%9D%20or%20%E2%80%9CEl,the%20Jerusalem%20cricket%20is%20poisonous.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I would bet the land owner would gladly give you permission to remove that pile of brush. Might even pay you $50, after you tell you are out of work and need some cash? If they ask about the lumber, tell them you like to carve kids toys and donate them to charity for holidays. Nobody wants to charge unemplyed folks who make kids toys to remove a dead tree from their yard. HaHa


The house that tree is at is one that's been for sale for almost a year. We looked at it last year, and decided not to buy that one. I suspect I could ask the real estate agent and they'd appreciate help cleaning up the lot, but the HOA would still be a problem.

The other problem is that it's right across from the mailboxes, so there's no way to be sneaky about removing it. And darn near everyone in the neighborhood recognizes me from my morning walks. I could probably just brazen it out, but there's always one and I'm pretty sure I even know who that one is in our HOA.


----------



## HammerSmith

Just go in with a bowsaw and remove the good part…


----------



## HammerSmith

or, should I say, the *best* part…


----------



## Lazyman

Just cut a new walking stick every day Dave.


----------



## torus

Leopard wood is from leopard tree, right?


----------



## HammerSmith

Wow, right on Torus, that's a super cool pic!


----------



## doubleDD

Super cool pic. Do you call the fire department to say there is a cat in the tree? LOL


----------



## Grumpy

These two Australian varieties, Malee & Mulga are desert trees. They don't look very attractive but are much in demand by wood turners.
Much of the good wood is in the root systems.
.
Mulga








.
Malee


----------



## doubleDD

I for one think the red malee is beautiful.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## splintergroup

You know, I've seen those fungus ears on many a tree, but never that freaking big!


----------



## doubleDD

THAT IS BIG. Hope is doesn't gobble up that young woman.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

On their way to death row.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

lol Grumpy, I see what you did there…


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


That one reminds me of a tv show from when I was a kid…

"Chiller Theater". This intro used to creep me out every time!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## splintergroup

Smurfville?


----------



## oldnovice

Is that the famous exotic blue Danube tree?


----------



## CFrye

Ooo what does that blue tree look like in the fall…rust colored leaves?


----------



## doubleDD

Gotta give a thumbs up on that one, very unique.


----------



## Grumpy

Sorry Jocks. No clues on picture 4868


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## torus

daisugi


----------



## HammerSmith

> - torus


Whoa!!! Is that real?

It looks like a different kind of tree on top of the ancient tree…


----------



## HammerSmith

"You're in good hands with Allstate" ?


----------



## HammerSmith

"He's got the whole wide world in his hands"


----------



## torus

> Whoa!!! Is that real?
> 
> It looks like a different kind of tree on top of the ancient tree…
> 
> - HammerSmith


google "daisugi"


----------



## HammerSmith

If that pic is real, then that's the most interesting that ever was or will be!

Hard to top that!


----------



## Redoak49

Daisugi…Japanese tree growing technique.


----------



## waho6o9

Love me some Daisugi.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

I wish I would see color like this.


----------



## patticaker

When I visited the PNW, there were trees that we drove through. So wild.


----------



## runswithscissors

Huh?


----------



## 23tony

I suspect he's referring to something like this:


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> I suspect he s referring to something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 23tony


That Chandelier tree is another example of why I feel bad for trees.. They have to just stand there and take whatever comes their way…

Humans can be such a-holes sometimes… wouldn't it be easier to just run the road around that epic tree?


----------



## HammerSmith




----------



## doubleDD

I like the face on the bottom of the first tree. Creepy


----------



## Redoak49

The Methuselah Tree and about 4800 years old.


----------



## torus




----------



## HammerSmith

> - torus


"Tenacious"


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## drsurfrat

Mildly interesting:










Tucked in there between the pines, oaks and maples of Massachusetts, is a *tropical* fruit tree. This year it bloomed with white flowers and now has pink pineapple looking fruit. We figured out that it is in the Annona genus, with "custard apples" and pawpaws. We are in Zone 6, which is NOT tropical.

No idea how it got here, poop from a migrating bird?


----------



## MLWilson

Here we have a Ficus grafted onto a Sago Palm.


----------



## torus

Yep, "Tenacious"


----------



## doubleDD

Just one more way to get a tree to grow. We call it a squeeze play.


----------



## HammerSmith

haha… I know I posted this before, but it fits here.


----------



## doubleDD

Paper beats rock, good one.


----------



## HammerSmith

> Paper beats rock, good one.
> 
> - doubleDD


Paper wins via tenacity! 

Same goes for water.. Rocks fight water too.. and water eventually wins.


----------



## HammerSmith

> Yep, "Tenacious"
> 
> - torus


That pic is almost sexy…

But I still don't think I would want to be that tree, even though I admire it's tenacity!


----------



## ganchik

March 7 to the forest for flowers for loved ones ….....


----------



## splintergroup

Now that is a nice looking tree!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

> - Grumpy


Is that a real tree?

That thing is insane! I'd be scared to sit there…


----------



## Grumpy

Jim, said to be cheewhat cedar pacific rim national park


----------



## HammerSmith

> Jim, said to be cheewhat cedar pacific rim national park
> 
> - Grumpy


 wow that tree is awesome!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Those are nice burls, the tree looks good too.


----------



## Bonka

Bald Cypress, Swanee River Park


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## torus




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doubleDD

This one reminds me of a sponge. Big sponge.


----------



## Redoak49

I think that it is the oldest olive tree.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

^Tenacious^

That's actually quite awesome..


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## torus

> Agenter is the best platform ….
> 
> - salihagenter


spam is flagged


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## torus




----------



## splintergroup

Kinda makes one think that the parks groundskeeper just never found that "round-tuit" he kept saying he'd get.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Discovered we have Emory Oak around here. They've mostly dropped their leaves due to the drought. I hope they survive.










The Emory Oak is the bare tree, shorter than my sweetie.


----------



## KentInOttawa




----------



## doubleDD

Looks like these two trees tied the knot.


----------



## splintergroup

Hmmm, I was going to say that would be one nasty knot to try and fill or avoid while building.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Too bad they didn't make it a square knot.


----------



## drsurfrat

It's a granny, in case they need to untie it.


----------



## oldnovice

*Kent*, is that a knotty pine?


----------



## Grumpy

Hi Jocks. No activity from me recently. Been in hospital for a couple of weeks.
All good now, on the mend.
.


----------



## CFrye

Good to hear from you Tony. Glad you are back with us!


----------



## doubleDD

Hope it wasn't anything serious Tony. If that represents you in the pic then it looks like you're in deep though for your next project. Take care.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

Don't die on us, Tony! Hopefully you come out of your ailment OK!


----------



## HammerSmith

Wow Grumpy, sorry to hear that but glad to hear you're on the mend… I hope you'll have a quick and complete recovery!


----------



## splintergroup

Take care Grumpy and a speedy recovery! We miss you here 8^)


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks for your kind words jocks. 
As Willie Nelson sings "I woke up not dead again today", LOL


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear about that. Get well soon!


----------



## torus

Life is bending us, but we'll survive…


----------



## doubleDD

That tree threw me for a curve. Cool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'd like to do that but I don't think have time.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I have a tree by the driveway entrance up at my property that's drooped over but it's still alive. In the spring I have to decide if it's still healthy enough to leave it, try to pull it back erect or cut it down. Leaving it and having it grow like that would be cool.


----------



## Lazyman

Sort of looks like someone set a spring pole snare trap and forgot about it.


----------



## Grumpy

Bob, Thanks for you good wishes


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## HammerSmith

How's everyone doing? All good I hope!


----------



## PCDub

Nice! Is that a burr oak? (Also a good thing the electric lines are on the other side of the street, or it would look very very different….if the electrical utility there is anything like ours here)


----------



## HammerSmith

> Nice! Is that a burr oak? (Also a good thing the electric lines are on the other side of the street, or it would look very very different….if the electrical utility there is anything like ours here)
> 
> - PCDub


It's an Earpod tree… and yeah, I'm glad they didn't butcher it for the power lines.


----------



## xeddog

That large limb overhanging the road is almost enough to make me travel a different path. 

Wayne


----------



## HammerSmith

> That large limb overhanging the road is almost enough to make me travel a different path.
> 
> Wayne
> 
> - xeddog


That tree is at the bottom of one of the funnest roads to ride on this island. "Tantalus"... It's in Archie Baker Park at the corner of Makiki Street and Makiki Heights Drive.

I used to eat lunch under that tree every day while working on the school over there.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Sadly, Grumpy, the founder of this thread and the Joke of the Day thread, has passed away.

In his honour, here's a small contribution to keep these threads going.


----------



## HammerSmith

Thanks Kent. I was afraid that was the case, Grumpy mentioned some health issues a while back… RIP Grumpy, I wish I could've had a beer with you.


----------



## Lazyman

Dang! Looks like someone already shut down Grumpy's photobucket account.


----------



## 1thumb




----------



## Redoak49

It is a weird tree and is a Giant Groundsels mainly found in Africa around Kilimanjaro.


----------



## 1thumb

> It is a weird tree and is a Giant Groundsels mainly found in Africa around Kilimanjaro.
> 
> - Redoak49


Is weird. But upon further research, it's classified as a bush not a tree


----------



## Foghorn

A 2000 year old Limber Pine a couple of hours from me in Southern Alberta.


----------



## doubleDD

> - 1thumb


That's some Jurassic park looking stuff there. Cool.


----------



## torus




----------



## treesurgerylondon

I'm so happy I entered this thread. Haven't seen trees like that. I saved all the pictures LOL.


----------



## torus

balsa


----------



## HammerSmith




----------



## Firewood




----------



## doubleDD

Like a pair of hands reaching down. Cool.


----------



## GR8HUNTER




----------



## KentInOttawa

Here's a relatively newly-discovered species of Coccoloba gigantifolia that will probably never be showing up in a lumber yard.


----------



## Foghorn

> Here s a relatively newly-discovered species of Coccoloba gigantifolia that will probably never be showing up in a lumber yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Kent


Finally, clothes that will fit me! Or maybe Tony's tree above.


----------



## MSquared

Happy to see Grumpy's forum starting up again!! He's surely smilin' on 'ya!


----------



## Dark_Lightning

That leaf looks to be the perfect size for an elephant ear sandwich. For the joke impaired, this is a joke.


----------



## MSquared

+1^


----------



## HammerSmith

This is a Earpod tree. I've been meaning to get some pics of this one for a long time, finally did. I wonder how old this tree is?


----------



## HammerSmith

I had to crop this because the file was too large… seems fitting… this tree is HUGE!


----------

